# Φωτογραφίες για γέλια και για κλάματα



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

Πέρασα μια γρήγορη βόλτα από τον ιστότοπο του Hasan M. Elahi, στη διεύθυνση http://elahi.org/

Καθώς κοίταζα διάφορες φωτογραφίες, κοντοστάθηκα (όπως κι αυτός) σε ετούτη εδώ την πινακίδα σε τουαλέτα των σουηδικών λεωφορείων.

*No WHAT!? *ήταν η απορία και των δύο μας.







(ΟΚ, εγώ το κατάλαβα μετά.)


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 22, 2008)

Κι εμένα χρειάστηκε να μου το εξηγήσουν...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2009)

Τι ψώνιο κι αυτό της θείτσας να μην εγκαταλείπει το τσαντικό της ακόμα και στα private quarters όταν παίρνει το τσάι της. Πολύ θα ήθελα να δω μια φωτογραφία της να κρατάει το φλιτζάνι του τσαγιού με το τσαντικό να κρέμεται στο χέρι.




The First Couple were welcomed into the Queen and Prince Philips's private quarters for tea.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2009)

*Ο προστάτης Άγιος των όρχεων και των αστυνομικών*


----------



## stathis (Apr 23, 2009)

Έστω ότι το παραπάνω γράμμα είναι πραγματικό και όχι μούφα (παντού κρύβεται ένας αστικός μύθος). Ο "απορημένος και θυμωμένος αστυνομικός" (μετά τιμής) έγραψε τον πόνο του στον _Φίλαθλο_;!;
Και μετά τού φταίει ο Άγιος...

Θεωρία συνωμοσίας: πίσω από τον ντεμέκ αστυνομικό κρύβεται ο ιδιοκτήτης της "Ορθοδόξου κυψέλης", ο οποίος προσπαθεί με κάθε τρόπο να ξεστοκάρει.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2009)

Πάντως, προς επικύρωση της προστασίας των ... διδύμων, το σύνολο των θαυμάτων του αγίου στο συνημμένο.


----------



## stathis (Apr 23, 2009)

Μετά το ξεμάτιασμα, τώρα και ξεπρήξιμο. Αυτό σημαίνει ολιστική προσέγγιση.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2009)

Περιττό να πω ότι την επόμενη φορά που θα συναντήσω τη λέξη "balls" σε υπότιτλο, θα εγκαινιάσω την καταπληκτική απόδοση "τα δίδυμα" ή "οι δίδυμοι"!


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Περιττό να πω ότι την επόμενη φορά που θα συναντήσω τη λέξη "balls" σε υπότιτλο, θα εγκαινιάσω την καταπληκτική απόδοση "τα δίδυμα" ή "οι δίδυμοι"!


Διαβλέπω επιρροές Ζάζουλα. Αν μάλιστα για το _break someone's balls_ δώσεις «τιτρώσκω τους διδύμους», θα είμαι βέβαιος πια.


----------



## stathis (Apr 23, 2009)

Δηλαδή το Διδυμότειχο είναι αυτό που εννοούν οι Τούρκοι όταν λένε "αλ σικιμί βουρ ντουβαρά";
(κρυάδες...)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 5, 2009)

Πεζόδρομος Μεθώνης, Εξάρχεια. 
Εδώ, η έμφαση δίνεται στην ...αιναντύωση και όχι στην ουσία που -υποθέτω- θα ήταν μια φωνολογική (σωστά το λέω; ) ορθογραφία.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 11, 2009)

Από το γνωστό κουτσομπολίστικο περιοδικό People:
The mystery of Phil Spector's hair has finally been solved. Every time the producer would arrive at the courthouse to face charges of murdering actress Lana Clarkson, he seemed to have a different hairstyle. There was the electrifying afro in 2005 followed by a frizzy brown mop that was reminiscent of O.J. Simpson prosecutor Marcia Clark. By 2007, Spector channeled his inner Carol Brady with a short blond pageboy cut.

Onlookers took to blogs, wondering what Spector's hair looked like under the various wigs. It became an obsession that far surpassed the interest in Spector's legal proceedings. And then, on June 5, Spector's true hair was finally revealed in a mug shot. In the least-shocking news ever, the world now has definitive proof a bald scalp is all he really boasts.

Spector, 69, was found guilty of second-degree murder and sentenced to 19 years in North Kern State Prison in Southern California. He will remain bald throughout his incarceration – the facility does not allow wigs.

But hair enthusiasts may be able to see yet another side of Spector in the future: he's planning to return to the courtroom to appeal his conviction.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2009)

Όταν σ' αυτή τη γη κυκλοφορούν τέτοιοι άντρες, τι να πουν οι υπόλοιποι; "Θεέ, γιατί είσαι τόσο άδικος; Γιατί σε μερικούς τα δίνεις όλα και σε μας τίποτα;"





*Τάμτα και Χάρης Σιανίδης*


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 12, 2009)

Elsa said:


> http://img15.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i666050_enandia.jpg (Άκυρος σύνδεσμος)
> 
> Πεζόδρομος Μεθώνης, Εξάρχεια.
> Εδώ, η έμφαση δίνεται στην ...αιναντύωση και όχι στην ουσία που -υποθέτω- θα ήταν μια φωνολογική (σωστά το λέω; ) ορθογραφία.



Έχει γίνει μύθος αυτή η φωτογραφία; Ξέρει κανείς ποιος την τράβηξε;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Elsa (Aug 3, 2009)

Leximaniac said:


> Έχει γίνει μύθος αυτή η φωτογραφία; Ξέρει κανείς ποιος την τράβηξε;


Άντε καλέ! Αλήθεια;  Εγώ, με τα χεράκια μου την τράβηξα!


----------



## Elsa (Aug 14, 2009)

Να τι γίνεται όταν κάνεις δώρο στα παιδιά την Μπάρμπι-αρχιτέκτονα...
(Περιοχή Βαρνάβα Αττικής. Πέρυσι ήταν μόνο ένα, φέτος κάποιος ζήλεψε!)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2009)

Το πιο αστείο δεν είναι το πρώτο σπίτι, αλλά το δεύτερο. Το ότι βρέθηκε και μιμητής και έκανε τον πρώτο να βράζει από θυμό.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 14, 2009)

Και υπάρχουν και χειρότερα... Στον Άλιμο, ένα αριστούργημα με πολύ προσεγμένες λεπτομέρειες:

http://img17.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i893237_dollhouse1.jpg (Άκυρος σύνδεσμος)

http://img17.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i893238_dollhouse2.jpg (Άκυρος σύνδεσμος)

http://img17.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i893239_dollhouse3.jpg (Άκυρος σύνδεσμος)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2009)

Σ' αυτό πρέπει να απονείμουμε το Όσκαρ του Κιτς. Υπάρχει;

Και στους γείτονες πρέπει να επιδικάσουμε κάποια αποζημίωση ψυχικής οδύνης, που τα μάτια τους αντικρίζουν αυτό το θέαμα καθημερινά.


----------



## Costas (Aug 15, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Πεζόδρομος Μεθώνης, Εξάρχεια.
> Εδώ, η έμφαση δίνεται στην ...αιναντύωση και όχι στην ουσία που -υποθέτω- θα ήταν μια φωνολογική (σωστά το λέω; ) ορθογραφία.


Είναι προφανές ότι αυτός/ή που το 'γραψε είναι ορθογράφος. Δεν έχει ούτε ένα σωστό.


----------



## Costas (Aug 15, 2009)

Στα #15 και 19 δε βλέπω φωτογραφία. Έχει συμβεί κάτι;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 15, 2009)

Πότε θα 'ρθει εκείνη η ώρα... για το #19


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2009)

Costas said:


> Στα #15 και 19 δε βλέπω φωτογραφία. Έχει συμβεί κάτι;


Στο 19 βλέπω τη φωτογραφία μια χαρά. 
Στο 15 ούτε εγώ τη βλέπω με την πρώτη, αλλά τη βλέπω μετά από την εξής διαδικασία. Πατάω quote στο μήνυμα και παίρνω με κόπι-πέιστ τα στοιχεία της φωτογραφίας και ανοίγω καινούριο παράθυρο, οπότε τη βλέπω. Όταν μετά πατήσω το back από το quote και ξαναγυρίσω στην κανονική σελίδα, ω του θαύματος, ξαφνικά βλέπω τη φωτογραφία. Δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο συμβαίνει αυτό.


----------



## YiannisMark (Aug 16, 2009)

Ακριβώς το ίδιο με την Αλεξάνδρα. Για να δούμε αν θα φανεί εδώ, με μικρότερο url...



Zazula said:


>


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2009)

Α, ωραία. Τώρα τα είδα κι εγώ όλα. Θενκς. Πάντως, για το #19, τι να σας πω βρε παιδιά, εγώ λατρεύω το κιτς. Δηλαδή, αν είχα αυτό το χτίριο απέναντί μου κάθε μέρα, θα μου άνοιγε την καρδιά. Σοβαρά!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 17, 2009)

E, να του δώσουμε κι ενα κιτς βραβείο.


----------



## Costas (Aug 18, 2009)

Πώς να το πω, μου φαίνεται πως αυτοί οι κιτσάτοι τύποι που τα φτιάχνουν όλα αυτά είναι σούι γκένερις ως προς το γούστο, ξεφεύγουν από τη νόρμα, γράφουν στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια το τι θα πει ο κόσμος, το πώς θα τους κρίνουν, μολονότι το κάνουν χωρίς να υποπτεύονται το τερατώτες του γούστου τους, με απόλυτη δηλαδή φυσικότητα. Το ότι τινάζουν στον αέρα οποιαδήποτε έννοια ενστάλαξης του τι είναι ωραίο και γουστόζικο δια της διδασκαλίας, του σχολείου, της γενικής καλλιέργειας και εντέλει δια του κοινωνικού ελέγχου του γούστου, μου φαίνεται πως ανοίγει ένα παράθυρο ελευθερίας κι ότι αποδεικνύει περίτρανα ότι 'ποτέ καμιά ζαριά δε θα καταργήσει το τυχαίο'. Είναι λίγο σαν τις μεταλλάξεις, που ανοίγουν παράθυρα ελευθερίας στην ιστορία των ειδών.


----------



## Costas (Aug 25, 2009)

*Σπάσιμο του φράγματος του ήχου*

Ζαζ, αυτή είναι γνήσια κατά τη γνώμη σου ή φόλα;

Ensign John Gay, photo officer for Fighter Squadron Two (VF 2), took this amazing photo of a F/A-18 Hornet as it broke the sound barrier. The jet was assigned to Strike Fighter Squadron One Five One (VFA-151) and John was standing on the 0-10 level weather deck of the USS Constellation (CV 64). He used a Nikon N-90s, Nikon 70-300 ED zoom lens and Kodacolor 200 negative film. The camera was set for manual exposure of F/5.6 at 1/1000 sec. John, the lucky and talented dog, caught this masterpiece with a single shot by prefocusing at approximately 200-300 yards off the port side of the ship and then panning left to right as the aircraft flew by. This image has appeared in many publications worldwide and I hope made John some $ because damn, what a shot.
(Από εδώ)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2009)

Costas said:


> Ζαζ, αυτή είναι γνήσια κατά τη γνώμη σου ή φόλα;


Γνήσιες είναι όλες αυτές οι φωτογραφίες (κυκλοφορούν κι άλλες, όπως θα δείτε στο σύνδεσμο που δίνω παρακάτω, όπου θα διαβάσετε και την ανάλυση του φαινομένου): http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_sonic_boom.htm. :) Ο εν λόγω John Gay, λοιπόν, που πήρε τη συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία, επιβεβαιώνει ότι ενίοτε τα επώνυμα δεν είναι τυχαία...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 4, 2009)

Πιο κεντρικά δε γίνεται! Το βλέπω όλο το καλοκαίρι, είπα να το μοιραστώ...
Μετά από το _universiti,_ το time table [χρονοτράπεζα;] βέβαια, είναι πιτυρίδα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2009)

Δεν είναι φωτογραφία ούτε για γέλια ούτε για κλάματα, αλλά απλώς εκπληκτική (σύρετε το ποντίκι σας από πάνω προς τα κάτω, για να δείτε το τοπίο να μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με την ώρα): http://61226.com/share/hk.swf.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

Οικογένεια Θαπατέρο και ζεύγος Ομπάμα. 

Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι πως στέλνουμε φωτογραφίες, αλλά δεν είναι φοβερές οι μικρές, που μοιάζουν σα να κάνουν αγγαρεία;
(βεβαίως βλέπω και η μαμά τους είναι ενήλικη goth, με το κατάμαυρο καλσόν καλοκαιριάτικα).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2009)

*Τα... οδικά πτηνά!*

Παρακαλώ, εξηγήστε μου τι είναι τα *οδικά *πτηνά:

1) Πτηνά που περπατάνε στους δρόμους αντί να πετάνε.

2) Όπως λέει εδώ, "Τα οδικά πτηνά είναι η σπάνια οικογένεια πτηνών που μπορεί να είναι μούγκα, βοηθούν όμως πολύ στο δρόμο για το σπίτι".

3) Την απάντηση την ξέρει ο γνωστός υπάλληλος της κρατικής τηλεόρασης που έχει προσληφθεί με αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια.






Μετά εξηγήστε το και στο e-shop.gr. Τουλάχιστον, εκεί είναι ιδιωτική εταιρεία, και σκασίλα μας τι προσλαμβάνουν.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2009)

Μου έρχεται να αρχίζω να βρίζω, ιδίως μετά το τελευταίο ραβασάκι της ΔΕΗ, όπου αναλυτικά μου παρουσίασαν το χαράτσι για την @#[email protected]#ΕΡΤ και μετά μου έγραφαν από κάτω ότι «βάσει νόμων [τάδε, θα το δω και θα σας πω], η ΔΕΗ είναι υποχρεωμένη να εισπράττει τέλη για την ΕΡΤ και να διακόπτει το ρεύμα όταν αυτά δεν εισπράττονται».

Άι σιχτίρ, που πληρώνω με τα ωραία μου λεφτά τον απαράδεκτο, αγράμματο και άχρηστο βολεμένο και τα «οδικά» πουλιά του! Άι σιχτίρ, επιτέλους!


----------



## YiannisMark (Oct 7, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Παρακαλώ, εξηγήστε μου τι είναι τα *οδικά *πτηνά:



Είναι πουλιά-φριλάνσερς που συνεργάζονται με εταιρείες οδικής ασφάλειας.
Μένεις με το αμάξι και δεν έχει μπαταρία το κινητό; Σε εντοπίζει το οδικό πουλί και στέλνει σήμα στην πλησιέστερη κινητή μονάδα να'ρθει να σε περισυλλέξει.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2009)

Στις προχθεσινές ειδήσεις της ΝΕΤ, στη διάρκεια όλου του ρεπορτάζ για τον θάνατο της Μερσέντες Σόσα, ο τίτλος αποκάτω έγραφε, "Έφυγε η Μερσέντες Σόσα στα 43 της"! Μέχρι να το διορθώσουν, το έβαλαν μία, δύο, τρεις φορές, και στο τελευταίο δευτερόλεπτο, κάποιος το είδε και το διόρθωσε.

Βέβαια, συμβαίνουν αυτά και στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια. Δείτε, π.χ. αυτό από τον Alpha:




Αλλά, όπως είπα, όταν ένας ιδιώτης εργοδότης προσλαμβάνει έναν άχρηστο υπάλληλο, δικό του πρόβλημα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2009)

YiannisMark said:


> Είναι πουλιά-φριλάνσερς που συνεργάζονται με εταιρείες οδικής ασφάλειας.
> Μένεις με το αμάξι και δεν έχει μπαταρία το κινητό; Σε εντοπίζει το οδικό πουλί και στέλνει σήμα στην πλησιέστερη κινητή μονάδα να'ρθει να σε περισυλλέξει.


 
Καλό! 
Με την άδειά σου, συμπληρώνω: 
_Ωδική βοήθεια _(υπηρεσία που προσφέρεται προαιρετικά μαζί με την οδική βοήθεια): Μένεις με το αμάξι, έχεις κινητό και καλείς την οδική βοήθεια. Μέχρι να καταφτάσει ο ειδικός, έρχεται κάποιος (ή κάποια, ή ολόκληρη χορωδία, ανάλογα με το κλιμακούμενο κόστος του πακέτου που διάλεξες), σου λέει κάνα τραγουδάκι και περνάει ευχάριστα η ώρα της αναμονής...


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 22, 2009)

Φωτογραφία από το Βρυξελλοχωριό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2009)

Φωτογραφία από μέλος:




Σκαντζοχοιράκι. Δεν θυμίζει γκρέμλιν;


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2009)

Η γυμνάστρια στο σχολείο της SBE :






Και μια αναμνηστική φωτογραφία από την πρώτη μέρα κατάταξης της σχολικής χρονιάς :


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2009)

Και εδώ η τάξη μου καθώς ετοιμαζόμαστε για τις αθλητικές εκδηλωσεις (πέντε ώρες γυμναστική στο γήπεδο)





Εδώ η γυμναστρια μας εξηγεί την τεχνική της σφαιροβολίας





Και εδώ τι πρέπει να κάνουμε για να πιασουμε τη βάση στις ασκήσεις εδάφους


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2009)

SBE said:


> Και εδώ η τάξη μου καθώς ετοιμαζόμαστε για τις αθλητικές εκδηλωσεις (πέντε ώρες γυμναστική στο γήπεδο)
> 
> Εδώ η γυμναστρια μας εξηγεί την τεχνική της σφαιροβολίας
> 
> Και εδώ τι πρέπει να κάνουμε για να πιασουμε τη βάση στις ασκήσεις εδάφους


 
Γουέρντ και ρισπέκτ*, SBE!  Ή _τα σπέκια μου_, ελληνιστί...
Ιδίως βλέποντας τι εκπαίδευση έχεις περάσει, τρέμω ακόμη και με την ιδέα να σε κοντράρω...


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ιδίως βλέποντας τι εκπαίδευση έχεις περάσει, τρέμω ακόμη και με την ιδέα να σε κοντράρω...



Και να σκεφτείς ότι ήμουνα ανεπίδεκτη.


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2009)

Στέλνω κι εδώ τις φωτογραφίες που έπρεπε να είχα στειλει εδώ από την αρχη, αλλά ας όψεται το νήμα του Θανάση...




Η φωτογραφία έιναι δικιά μου, το μαγαζί περιβόλι, ειδικά τα συνθήματα στον τοίχο (η φωτό αυτή δεν είναι δικιά μου)





Η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει, αλλά δε θα κατσω να σκάσω γι'αυτό.

Και η φωτογραφία με το τραπεζακι με τις καρυάτιδες, το οποίο ήταν για πούλημα για 600 δολλάρια (τα ρίγη εθνικής συγκινήσεως ήταν τόσα που επαθα μερική αμνησία). 
Πάνω στο τραπεζάκι υπαρχει ασσορτί λάμπα, διακρίνεται μόνο η βαση της. 





Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να πανε μεχρι εκεί, το κατάστημα Mad Greek Cafe βρίσκεται στο χωριό Μπέικερ της Καλιφόρνιας, κοντά στα σύνορα με τη Νεβάδα, καταμεσίς στην έρημο. Το φαγητό είναι έτσι κι ετσι (μάπα, είναι για να λέμε την αλήθεια) κι είναι ενδεικτική η παντελής έλλειψη χοιρινού.


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2009)

Αν και το πιο μεγάλο σοκ με περίμενε στο Λας Βέγκας


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2009)

SBE said:


> Αν και το πιο μεγάλο σοκ με περίμενε στο Λας Βέγκας


 
Ελισά ε Λε Πα νταν Λας Βεγκάς; Ωλαλά ε απαπά...


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2009)

Πλους ντινέ ε μπελυντανς, μόνο $65 το άτομο, μιλάμε ανέβηκε η ποιότητα της διασκέδασης στο Λας Βέγκας εκείνη τη μερα 
Την Ελίσα δεν την ξέρω, αλλα λέει κάμποσα εγκωμιαστικά η Βίκι και δεν ξερω γιατί αλλά η εισαγωγή στο σάιτ της πολύ με μπερδέυει, περιμενω σε λίγο να αρχίσει κανέις να ξελαρυγγιάζεται "Flieg ich durch die Welt"

Αστεία αστεία, θέλω να ξαναπάω ροουντ τριπ στο Φαρ Ουέστ, έβγαλα τις πιο σουρεαλιστικές φωτογραφίες μου εκεί. Και χωρίς να έχω σοβαρη μηχανή. H Eλλάδα όμως παραφύλαγε σε κάθε γωνία, μέχρι και εκτός ΗΠΑ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2009)

Καλά το λες. Εγώ πάντως, το _Όπου και να ταξιδέψω, η Ελλάδα με πληγώνει,_ το έχω παραφράσει πολλές φορές: _Όπου και να ταξιδέψω, η Ελλάδα με ανταμώνει_. Σχεδόν παντού όπου πήγα (μόνο στη Σκωτία δεν βρήκα), έπεφτα πάνω σε Έλληνες ή ελληνικά εστιατόρια. Συνήθως ψιλοχάλια (και οι μεν και τα δε), αλλά βρήκα και καλούς/καλά. Το κλισέ δαιμόνιο της φυλής, να τρυπώνουν παντού και να βρίσκουν τη γωνίτσα τους, συνήθως εστίαση και διασκέδαση τώρα πια. Θυμάμαι μια φορά στην Οαχάκα που πεινούσα και μου μύρισε κάτι γνώριμο. Στρίβω στη γωνία και βλέπω ξαφνικά ένα γυράδικο, τραντίσιοναλ γκρικ γκύρος. Δεν έφαγα εκεί, βέβαια· θα ήταν σαν τους Αμερικανούς που ψάχνουν Μακνόναλντς όπου πάνε. Εξάλλου στο Μεξικό βρίσκεις σε κάθε γωνιά πολλά καλούδια, καυτερά που μ' αρέσουν. Αλλά το φοβερό ήταν ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης είχε καταγωγή από τα Τρίκαλα, όπως είδα από τις φωτογραφίες στο μαγαζί! Παύω εδώ, περισσότερα στο νήμα των ταξιδιωτικών αφηγήσεων που θα φτιάξω μόλις ευκαιρήσω...


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2009)

Kάποιος μου είχε πει ότι βρήκε ελληνικό εστιατόριο στη Γιοκοχάμα. Η ιδιοκτήτρια ήταν καποτε παντρεμένη με έλληνα.
Ο Μαντ Γκρήκ Καφέ παντως δεν ήτaν έλληνας. Mάλλον πουλαει καλύτερα στις ΗΠΑ να λές ελληνικό φαστφουντ παρά λιβανέζικο φαστφουντ. 
Όσο για τους έλληνες τουρίστες, η πρώτη εμπειρία στο Λονδίνο ήταν ενώ ήμουνα στο λεωφορειο, τα παλια που ήταν ανοιχτά πίσω, και απ'έξω ακούστηκε μια φωνή _"έλα δω βρε ζώον"_. 
Και το άλλο κλασσικό στο λεωφορείο, καθόμουν δίπλα σε μια ελληνίδα βαμμένη ξανθιά, και από πίσω μας καθισαν δυο ελληνίδες τουρίστριες και έιπε η μία αναφερόμενη στη φίλη μου "κοίτα βρε παιδί μου τι ωραίο μαλλί έχουν αυτές οι αγγλίδες!"


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2009)

Από το kazani.gr:


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2009)

Περσινά ξινά σταφύλια, από πολλές απόψεις, αλλά το βρήκα τυχαία και γέλασα πολύ με την ξαφνική εμφάνιση αυτών των φαντασμάτων στην οθόνη μου:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2009)

*Όπως λέμε wash 'n go*

Από το Asimonis.wordpress.com.


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2009)

Από τα πρώτα ανέκδοτα που έμαθα εδώ, αλλά δεν ήξερα πως έγινε και επωνυμία. 
-Πώς λένε το wash 'n' go στη Θεσσαλία;
-Πλύσ' κι τσακίσ'!
Σχετικό (αν και δεν έχω ιδέα αν είναι πραγματικό): σε μια διαφήμιση του wash 'n' go στην Τουρκία, η ατάκα στο τέλος ήταν: _Εμ σαμπού, εμ κοντίσιονερ!_


----------



## Palavra (Dec 17, 2009)

daeman said:


> Σχετικό (αν και δεν έχω ιδέα αν είναι πραγματικό): σε μια διαφήμιση του wash 'n' go στην Τουρκία, η ατάκα στο τέλος ήταν: _Εμ σαμπού, εμ κοντίσιονερ!_


Μπα, αυτό μάλλον αστικός μύθος είναι, αυτοί θα λέγανε μάλλον hem şampuan hem de saç kremi, αλλά ομολογώ ότι τη διαφήμιση τη συγκεκριμένη δεν την έχω δει. Το hem .... hem πάντως μια χαρά τους το έχουμε δανειστεί :)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2009)

Aπό τη σημερινή Espresso. Για κυρίες που προβληματίζονται πώς να ντυθούν στο ρεβεγιόν.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 19, 2009)

Πάσα ομοιότης με υπαρκτά πρόσωπα ή λεξιλογικάς γαλάς είναι συμπτωματική:


----------



## Elsa (Jan 11, 2010)

Ένα χρήσιμο δώρο για κάθε κύριο (ή κυρία) που θέλει να κρατιέται πάντα σε φόρμα! Οι γιορτές πέρασαν, αλλά εντάξει, σε λίγο γιορτάζουν Αντώνηδες και Θανάσηδες, όλο και κάποιον θα έχετε...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2010)

Αυτός ο Ασημώνης είναι ανεξάντλητος!
Πώς να προστατεύετε το pin σας όταν κάνετε ανάληψη. Thanks, StellaP!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2010)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι ίσως δεν προστατεύει το ΡΙΝ αλλά κάνει σκιά από τον ήλιο για να διακρίνονται τα γράμματα στην οθόνη του ΑΤΜ... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2010)

Δίκιο έχεις, αλλά έχει πιο πολλή πλάκα η άλλη εξήγηση ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2010)

Αναμφίβολα! :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2010)

Μου ήρθαν προχτές με ηλεμήνυμα.
Αντιγράφω αυτούσιες τις λεζάντες, απ' όπου αποκαλύφτηκε και η πηγή τους. Οι φωτογραφίες, βέβαια, έχουν κάνει κάμποσες βόλτες στο δίκτυο.

Μετεκλογικός διάλογος! 







Αν δεν τα 'κανε ακόμα, θα τα κάνει σύντομα...
σ.τ.d.: τροφική αλυσίδα







Αρχάρια στο Facebook, δεν ήξερε και ξεκατινιάστηκε... 





Η ανθρώπινη ζωή μέσα σε πέντε μπουκάλια... 
σ.τ.d.: Πέντε μπουκάλια η ζωή, το ύστερο, φαρμάκι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 25, 2010)

Η αρχάρια στο Facebook είναι πολύ αστεία, αλλά κάτι δεν κολλάει: Το μήνυμα προς τον επιβήτορα και το αμέσως επόμενο όπου λέει "Ω, όχι, τι έκανα!" είναι πρωθύστερα. 58 minutes ago και 59 minutes ago, μάλλον έπρεπε να είναι αντίστροφα για να πιάσει καλύτερα η φάρσα. Επίσης, λίγο περίεργο να δηλώνει engaged και συγχρόνως να μιλάει για such a long abstinence. Αλλά se non è vero, è ben trovato.


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2010)

Στην ...ανάγκη, η ορθογραφία δεν έχει προτεραιότητα.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 25, 2010)

INFINITE PHOTOGRAPH—AS SEEN ON EARTH, από το National Geographic.

_What makes up our world? Dive into this photo-mosaic portrait of the Earth to see it through the eyes of users like you. It's made up of hundreds of photos of the natural world, each submitted by users to My Shot. Move the yellow square over an area you would like to explore, click, and go. Double-click on an image to see more information about it. Keep clicking—and diving deeper into the Infinite Photograph—to get a truly boundless picture of Earth._

Μπορείτε να στείλετε και δικές φωτογραφίες!


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2010)

Πω πω, ξυρίζει! Καλό μήνα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

Έφτασε το πλήρωμα του Κρόνου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

Τελικά με διόρθωσε κάποιος. Δεν είναι «το πλήρωμα του Κρόνου». Ούτε «το πλήρωμα του χρόνου». Είναι πλήρωμα εδώ και τώρα.

(Ελπίζω τώρα να φαίνονται οι φωτογραφίες από πάνω. Και να μη φαίνεται η φωτογραφία εδώ, επειδή δεν υπάρχει φωτογραφία εδώ.)


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

*Οι αδελφοί Καραμαζόφ*​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 2, 2010)

Οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε από το σόι Καραμαζόχ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2010)

Μέγας διώκτης τροχοφόρων στην πλατεία Συντάγματος αλλά και παρών σε κάθε διαδήλωση. Αν δεν τον ξέρετε, δείτε τον σε πολλές πόζες εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2010)

*Ξέσπασε σάλος στην Μπαρτσελόνα*

*Τρυφερό τετ-α-τετ μεταξύ Πικέ και Ιμπραΐμοβιτς αποκαλύπτει φωτογραφία

*



Άντε τώρα να εξηγήσεις ότι δεν είσαι... ελέφαντας

Ερωτηματικά έχει προκαλέσει στην Ισπανία μία φωτογραφία που κάνει τον γύρο του κόσμου και απεικονίζει τον Ζλάταν Ιμπραΐμοβιτς και τον Ζεράρ Πικέ να έχουν έρθει πολύ κοντά! 

Ένας φίλαθλος της ομάδας τράβηξε τη φωτογραφία στο πάρκινγκ του προπονητικού κέντρου των Μπλαουγκράνα, μετά την προπόνηση της ομάδας. 

Οι δύο άσοι φαίνεται ότι βρίσκονται σε τρυφερό τετ-α-τετ, αν και κανείς δεν μπορεί να πει με βεβαιότητα για ποιο λόγο βρίσκονταν τόσο κοντά και μάλιστα πιασμένοι χέρι - χέρι. 

Τίτλοι όπως «Πικέ και Ιμπραΐμοβιτς πολύ αγαπημένοι» και «Ιμπραΐμοβιτς και Πικέ ακολουθούν τα βήματα του Ρίκι Μάρτιν» είναι ενδεικτικοί του κλίματος που επικρατεί σχετικά με τη συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2010)

Το επισημαίνει σήμερα στην στήλη του στην Καθημερινή ο Φαληρεύς / Κασιμάτης:

Αν πάτε στην ιστοσελίδα της Βουλής με το βιογραφικό του Καραμανλή, δεν λέει πουθενά ότι διετέλεσε πρωθυπουργός της Ελλάδας.

Θα διαπιστώσετε ότι, ενώ αναφέρεται κάθε λεπτομέρεια της πολιτικής του ανέλιξης ώς το αξίωμα του πρωθυπουργού (ώς και η ιδιότητα του ιδρυτικού μέλους της «φιλειρηνικής κίνησης ΚΙ. Π. Α. Ε. Α.), δεν αναφέρεται –περιέργως– ότι υπήρξε πρωθυπουργός! Και τούτο παρ’ ότι σημειώνεται ότι «διετέλεσε υπουργός Πολιτισμού από 10.03.2004 έως 14.02.2006».

Σε τι μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτή η σοβαρή παράλειψη; Να είναι φάρσα που έστησε κάποιος αδίστακτος χάκερ εις βάρος του τέως πρωθυπουργού; Το βλέπω μάλλον απίθανο. Ισως να είναι μία έμμεση μορφή, εκ μέρους του, της παραδοχής των ευθυνών του· αλλά και αυτό μου φαίνεται απίθανο. Μήπως απλώς θέλει ο άνθρωπος να ξεχάσει; Μάλλον όχι, διότι στην περίπτωση αυτή θα απέφευγε οτιδήποτε του θυμίζει τη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο της ζωής του και δεν θα σύχναζε σε χώρους όπου μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή να πέσει επάνω στον Σιούφα ή στον Παυλόπουλο. Υπάρχει η απλοϊκή εξήγηση ότι βαρέθηκε να το συμπληρώσει, αλλά είναι ανάξια λόγου. Το πιθανότερο και πιο ταιριαστό με την προσωπικότητά του είναι ότι η παράλειψη αποτελεί έμπρακτη απόδειξη σεμνότητας και ταπεινότητας...​

Εγώ, πάντως, καλού κακού, διέσωσα και μια φωτογραφία της σελίδας.


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2010)

Υπάρχει κι άλλη εξήγηση: μάλλον δεν θα πρόσεξε ότι ήταν πρωθυπουργός.


----------



## Aurelia (May 12, 2010)

Για την κατασκευή 1 γούνας απαιτούνται 120 δέρματα μικρών ζώων


Το 50% των αυτοχείρων είναι ηλικιωμένοι


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

Μου έστειλαν αυτή τη φωτογραφία για να εικονογραφήσει την τωρινή «υπογραφή» (Μωραίνει Κύριος...).

http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/2258/poorgreece.jpg


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2010)

Καλημέρα! Πολύ μου άρεσε το ντύσιμο αυτής της κυρίας.










*Slavica Ecclestone attends a fashion show event in Belgrade with friend Haris Dzinovic*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...s-biggest-fashion-faux-pas.html#ixzz19CLbCdVO


----------



## SBE (Dec 26, 2010)

Το λουκ "ξέχασα τη φούστα μου" είναι μόδα, Αλεξάνδρα, το λανσάρισε κι η Λαίδη Γκάγκα


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2010)

Μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια, μπορεί να είναι και φοτοσοπιά. Από εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 3, 2011)

Elsa said:


> INFINITE PHOTOGRAPH—AS SEEN ON EARTH, από το National Geographic.
> 
> _What makes up our world? Dive into this photo-mosaic portrait of the Earth to see it through the eyes of users like you. It's made up of hundreds of photos of the natural world, each submitted by users to My Shot. Move the yellow square over an area you would like to explore, click, and go. Double-click on an image to see more information about it. Keep clicking—and diving deeper into the Infinite Photograph—to get a truly boundless picture of Earth._
> 
> Μπορείτε να στείλετε και δικές φωτογραφίες!


Έλσα, το δοκίμασα και, μετά από καμιά δεκαριά κλικ, αρχίζει να ανακυκλώνεται.

Detroit in ruins, των Yves Marchand και Romain Meffre, από Guardian.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2011)

> INFINITE PHOTOGRAPH—AS SEEN ON EARTH, από το National Geographic.
> 
> What makes up our world? Dive into this photo-mosaic portrait of the Earth to see it through the eyes of users like you. It's made up of hundreds of photos of the natural world...



Όπως είδαμε κι εδώ, άλλο hundreds κι άλλο infinite. Αλλά μπορείς να παίζεις για πολύ πιο πάνω από 10 κλικ.



Ελπίζω να μην εμπνευστεί κανείς και μας σερβίρει κανένα _Athens in Ruins_. Όχι άλλη γκριζάδα!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 9, 2011)

Για τον σχεδιαζόμενο φράχτη του Έβρου αίσχους, μια εικόνα για γέλια και για κλάματα:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 11, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια, μπορεί να είναι και φοτοσοπιά. Από εδώ.


Πάντως και το WPA σπάει. ;)


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2011)

Την ακόλουθη φωτό μου έστειλε φίλος που έψαχνε στη βιβλιοθήκη για μια εργασία φυσικής. Και έβαλε τα κλάματα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2011)

Δεν διαφέρει από αυτό. Γιατί έβαλε τα κλάματα; Θέλουν ξεσκόνισμα τα λατινικά του;


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2011)

Πως δε διαφέρει, είναι έκδοση του MDCCXIV ενώ η δική μου έιναι του MDCCXIII. 
Κι ο τόπος έκδοσης είναι Amstaelodamum ενώ στο άλλο Cantabrigiae. 
Άσε που είναι interleaved with notes by the author. 
Που νομίζω αυτό τον συγκίνησε.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2011)

Συλλογή από ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες: http://www.dieselduck.net/images/index.htm.


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2011)

Φρεσκότατη, ζεματάει, από κάπου στο Χαλάνδρι. ;)


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2011)

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, οι φωτογραφίες αυτές από το Google Earth, όπως τις συνέλεξε ο Clement Valla, οφείλονται σε λάθη μετατροπής από δισδιάστατες φωτογραφίες σε τρισδιάστατη εικόνα, με αποτέλεσμα αυτές τις γέφυρες που λιώνουν σαν τα ρολόγια του Νταλί.

Η πλήρης συλλογή εδώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 27, 2011)

daeman, καταπληκτικό! Άραγε ο δήμος Χαλανδρίου προσφέρει δωρεάν μαθήματα ανάγνωσης στους αδέσποτους σκύλους και γάτους της περιοχής?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2011)

Το παρόν ποστ αφιερώνεται στους φαν τής ε.φ. Για αρχή το USS Skoda, ταξινομημένο στην Αθήνα:





Και τέλος ο άνθρωπος για τον οποίον έχει ειπωθεί πως είναι ο μοναδικός άντρας που μπορεί να κυκλοφορεί με φούστα* και να παραμένει σέξι, αποδεικνύει πως στα πάντα υπάρχουν και όρια** (ως Zed στο _Zardoz_):




____
* ενν. κιλτ
** πάντως εγώ μετά απ' αυτό έπαψα ν' ανησυχώ για το τι φοράω, επειδή είναι πλέον 101% βέβαιο πως υπάρχουν / υπήρξαν και (πάρα πολύ!) χειρότερα


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2011)

Οι κόρες της Σάρας Φέργκιουσον στον πριγκιπικό γάμο, χωρίς σχόλια.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2011)

Η Βεατρίκη (δεξιά, με τον θυρεό στο κεφάλι) και η Ευγενία είναι, λέει η Wikipedia (διότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι που την τροφοδοτούν με αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες), πέμπτη και έκτη στη σειρά της διαδοχής. Και τα πρώτα θηλυκά της οικογένειας...

HRH The Prince of Wales (Prince Charles, b 1948)
HRH The Duke of Cambridge (Prince William, b 1982)
HRH Prince Henry of Wales (Commonly known as Prince Harry, b 1984)
HRH The Duke of York (Prince Andrew, b 1960)
HRH Princess Beatrice of York (b 1988)
HRH Princess Eugenie of York (b 1990)


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 29, 2011)

Θέλω τόσο πολύ να σχολιάσω το άουτφιτ της Βεατρίκης (έτσι δεν την είπαμε;) αλλά πραγματικά δεν έχω λόγια.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 29, 2011)

Πράγμα που αποδεικνύει ότι αν είσαι κακόγουστος, δεν 'πα να 'χεις ένα σωρό λεφτά και να είσαι γαλαζοαίματος, πρασινοαίματος ή δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο, η Μπάρμπι τις απόκριες πιο καλοντυμένη θα είναι...


----------



## crystal (Apr 29, 2011)

Εδώ στο γραφείο πεθάναμε στο γέλιο την ώρα της τελετής, όταν αγαπητή συνάδελφος (και εξέχον μέλος του φόρουμ) μάς μετέφερε το σχόλιο φίλης της ότι τα κορίτσια μοιάζουν με τις αδελφές της Σταχτοπούτας.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2011)

Palavra said:


> ...η Μπάρμπι τις απόκριες πιο καλοντυμένη θα είναι...


Όντως: http://www.fashion-doll-guide.com/Halloween-Barbie-Dolls.html. :)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 30, 2011)

Απ' ότι βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου, αυτά τα σακουλάκια, χρήσιμα θα ήταν...


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2011)

Κι εμείς κοντέψαμε να πέσουμε από την καρέκλα μας όταν εμφανίστηκε το καπέλο της Βεατρίκης επί της οθόνης. Κι όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά το μαντώ και το από μέσα που δεν το είδαμε είναι Βαλεντίνο και με ένα άλλο καπέλο και σε καμία κυρία ώριμη θα ήταν μούρλια. 
Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι οι δυο μικρές εκδικούνται τους γονείς τους, οι οποίοι αποφάσισαν όταν γεννήθηκαν οι κόρες τους ότι δεν θα χρησιμοποιούν τον τίτλο της πριγκίπισσας, γιατί θέλανε (οι γονείς) να μεγαλώσουν οι μικρές μακριά από την επισημότητα και τη δημοσιότητα. Και τώρα που μεγάλωσαν κάνουν αμφότερες ό,τι μπορούνε για να τραβήξουν την προσοχή, ειδικά η μικρή.


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Οι κόρες της Σάρας Φέργκιουσον στον πριγκιπικό γάμο, χωρίς σχόλια.[...]


 


Palavra said:


> Πράγμα που αποδεικνύει ότι αν είσαι κακόγουστος, δεν 'πα να 'χεις ένα σωρό λεφτά και να είσαι γαλαζοαίματος, πρασινοαίματος ή δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο, η Μπάρμπι τις απόκριες πιο καλοντυμένη θα είναι...


 


Elsa said:


> Απ' ότι βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου, αυτά τα σακουλάκια, χρήσιμα θα ήταν...
> [...]


 
The Barfie dolls! :drool: :down:


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2011)

Εγώ από την άλλη σκεφτόμουνα τι μου θυμίζει, τι μου θυμίζει, αλλά τελικά το ιντερνέτιο τα φροντίζει όλα να τα βρεις...






Όχι πως συγκρίνεται βεβαίως η Γκρεής Κέλυ με καμία. Και χώρια που δε νομίζω η Γκρέης να γέλαγε ειρωνικά στο "for richer, for poorer". 
Ξέρω ότι οι βασιλικές οικογένειες της Ευρώπης έχουν αρχίσει να παντρεύονται κοινούς θνητούς για να πάρει παράταση η οικογενειακή επιχείρηση (τηλεπαρουσιάστριες, γυμναστές κλπ), αλλά το θέμα είναι να μπορεί ο κοινός θνητός να δείξει λίγη σοβαρότητα, αλλιώς τη βλέπω την επιχείρηση να φαληρίζει.

ΥΓ Και συμφωνώ με τους σχολιαστές που είπαν ότι το μακιγιάζ της νύφης και το ψεύτικο μαύρισμα της αδερφής της κατέβαζαν τον τόνο της υπόθεσης πολλές σκάλες.


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2011)

Μαθήματα στυλ από την κυρία Δήμητρα Λιάνη. 

Και ένα ξεκαρδιστικό κειμενάκι από τη Lifo, σχετικά μ' αυτή τη φωτογραφία.Σήμερα η στήλη ανοίγει μια παρένθεση στον κλασικό τρόπο με τον οποίο εικονογραφείται και παραθέτει την τελευταία γνωστή φωτογραφία της *κυρίας Λιάνη, *πρώην κυρίας πρωθυπουργού. Δημοσιεύθηκε στην ψηφιακή στήλη του Άρη Δημοκίδη «Bits and Pieces», στο lifo.gr, και είναι μια ιδιοσυγκρασιακή ανοιξιάτικη πρόταση για την Ελλάδα του 2011. Είναι συνδυασμός μιλιτέρ ύφους με στοιχεία από Μουλέν Ρουζ, gay σαλούν, αργεντίνικη πάμπα, τελεμάρκετινγκ, Μάταλα και Άγιο Όρος. Το μασαζοκαλσόν είναι ευθεία αναφορά ισαξίως στην _Ωραία της Ημέρας _και την *Τζίνα Βαρώνη.* Γλυκιά έκπληξη προκαλούν οι βαρύτιμες, λαμέ κουρτίνες, ένα πετσετάκι στο χέρι της πολυθρόνας (κάποιος έτρωγε και σηκώθηκε ξαφνιασμένος από τα φλας;) και στο βάθος ένα φτωχό, γκρίζο μπουφάν, φορεμένο στην καρέκλα, δίπλα στο σύνθετο. Εν τω συνόλω της, η φωτογραφία έχει την ιερότητα του τάματος. Θα ήταν σώφρον να τείνει κανείς τα χείλη του να τη φιλήσει κι ακολούθως να κάνει τον σταυρό του. Και να προσευχηθεί.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2011)

Και βέβαια, η Λεξιλογία έχει ασχοληθεί και με αυτό το φυσικό φαινόμενο...


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2011)

Πες μου τώρα πώς ονομάζεται το φυσικό φαινόμενο κατά το οποίο μια γυναίκα, χήρα πρωθυπουργού, που έχει ανεπιστρεπτί ξεπεράσει τα 55, ντύνεται έτσι, κοιτάζεται στον καθρέφτη της και βρίσκει ότι είναι μια χαρά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2011)

Φούκου Σήμα;


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2011)

Κι όμως, η εικόνα αυτή είναι ένα σχόλιο στη σύγχρονη Ελλάδα. 
Θα πρόσθετα επίσης ότι οι μπότες είναι κατευθείαν από το Ρομπέν των Δασών, με μια μικρή αλλαγή στο χρώμα. Την εποχή της οικονομικής κρίσης η Ελλάδα χρειάζεται έναν Ρομπέν, γι'αυτό το στυλ έχει επιστρέψει στη μόδα, αλλά η μεταπήδηση από το δασικό στο αστικό περιβάλλον επιβάλλει επαναχρωματισμό. Το σορτς παραλλαγής δείχνει το δρόμο στον Έλληνα του 2011- πάρε τ'όπλο σου και πήγαινε να κυνηγήσεις καμιά μπεκάτσα γιατί η κατσαρόλα είναι άδεια. Τα χαϊμαλιά, η ζώνη και τα βραχιόλια από πλεξιγκλάς είναι σχόλιο ότι ξεπουλιούνται οι εθνικοί θησαυροί για χάντρες και καθρεφτάκια. Η παρατημένη πετσέτα δείχνει ότι πασάτα λα φιέστα, μαζί τα φάγαμε και τώρα πάμε για πλύση στομάχου. Το λαϊκό γκρίζο μπουφάν στην καρέκλα δείχνει πιο έντονα το "μαζί", ο λαός πιθανόν να ζητήσει πλέον στυλιστικές και πολιτικές λύσεις σαν αυτές του Αχμαντινετζάντ, που λανσάρισε και πάλι τη μόδα του μπουφάν πριν μερικά χρόνια. Το λαμέ παραπέτασμα πέρα από το ότι θυμίζει καταπέτασμα (βλ. φάγαμε), βρίσκεται εκεί, απομεινάρι των περασμένων μεγαλείων της ελληνικής κοινωνίας. Το γυαλιστερό καλσόν και το πορτοκαλί μαλλί με τη γαλάζια σκιά στα μάτια δείχνουν το μέλλον. Ο Έλλην, αλλά κυρίως η Ελληνίδα νοικοκυρά, θα πρέπει να βγει στο πεζοδρόμιο (και να κάνει πεζοδρόμιο) για να τα φέρει βόλτα. 
Ναι, αγαπητοί αναγνώστες, η εικόνα της κυρίας Λιάνη, χήρας (και συνταξιολήπτριας) πρωθυπουργού, είναι η εικόνα της Ελλάδας του σήμερα. 

ΥΓ Αν κάποιος θίγεται που θεωρώ το συνδυασμό λαμέ καλσόν, μαλλί άχυρο και μπλε μπογιά στα μάτια δείγμα επαγγελματικής απασχόλησης όχι του γούστου του, chill out, man.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 16, 2011)

Δεν θα τη σχολιάσω, δεν θα τη σχολιάσω!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2011)

Ποιος είναι ο Άγιος Βασίλης; Edit: ενημερώθηκα :) Πολύ επικίνδυνο στοιχείο πρέπει να είναι πάντως, τόσοι νοματαίοι να τον εκάνουνε καλά...


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2011)

Εγώ από την άλλη αναρωτιέμαι, αυτός ο μπούλης στο βάθος που εφαρμόζει λαβή της ελληνορωμαϊκής στην κοπέλλα, είναι αστυνομικός;


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 21, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν εμπίπτει στο νήμα αυτό, την βρήκα αστεία πάντως.... 

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/828/fori.jpg/][IMG]http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/619/fori.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Μαθήματα στυλ από την κυρία Δήμητρα Λιάνη.


Επ' αυτού, η κ. Λιάνη εξομολογείται στην κουτσομπολίστικη εκπομπή του Alter:
"Δεν είμαι πλούσια κυρία... Δεν μπορώ να αγοράζω καλύτερα ρούχα... Βρίσκουν τις χειρότερες φωτογραφίες μου και δημοσιεύουν για να με χτυπήσουν... Είμαι μια κακοποιημένη γυναίκα."

Λες και χρειάζονται πολλά λεφτά για να μην είσαι κακόγουστη. Ή μήπως θέλει να πει ότι τις πλήρωσε φτηνά τις κόκκινες μπότες;


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2011)

Αναφερόταν προφανώς στο ότι αναγκάστηκε να μεταποιήσει τα στρατιωτικά αποφόρια του ανηψιού της, γιατί δεν είναι πλούσια κυρία. Όσο για τις μπότες, είναι αυτές που είχαν ξεμείνει και το μαγαζί τις πούλησε φτηνά γιατί υπήρχε μειωμένο ενδιαφέρον για την αγορά τους.


----------



## SBE (Jul 10, 2011)

Η Αλεξάνδρα είχε στείλει παρομοια κρεασιόν του βελονακιού με την Κέιτ Μπλάντσετ παλιότερα,προφανώς η μόδα αυτή κρατάει καλά.


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2011)

...


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2011)

...
Αυτό εννοούσε με το "Μαζί τα φάγαμε";


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2011)

Έλα, αυτά τα κάνω κι εγώ, που είμαι πάγκακος.

@SBE #114: Έλα, έχουμε φάει, λυπήσου μας.


----------



## SBE (Jul 10, 2011)

Σε τέτοιους καιρούς οικονομικής στενότητας, είπα κι εγώ να στείλω μια ιδέα για να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί η κουβέρτα μας η παλιά κι εσύ δεν το εκτιμάς...


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2011)

...
Σήμερα ήρθε, με τη λεζάντα:

*Να πώς θα γλιτώσετε την εισφορά για το διαμέρισμα*






Με γέλια θα το αντιμετώπιζα, με το κεφάλι ψηλά και τη συνηθισμένη μου ρήση "δε βαριέσαι, νέος είμαι, θα δουλέψω να τα βγάλω", μόνο που σήμερα ήρθε και το μπουγιουρντί της "εισφοράς αλληλεγγύης" (=θα σε γ... μέχρι να μείνεις έγκυος, κορόιδο) και τα είδα μαύρα-κόκκινα. Ούτε νέος είμαι πια, ούτε μου 'μειναν κουράγια να δουλεύω για να τα τρώνε οι "μαζί" κάθε απόχρωσης.


----------



## Earion (Sep 19, 2011)

Είναι η αλήθεια ότι ο αντιπρόεδρος έχει ευφράδεια και λόγο αρκούντως παραστατικό. Το κλίμα είναι όντως πολεμικό. Ακούμε συχνά πως «βρισκόμαστε σε πόλεμο» (Άλλο που εγώ, με λιγότερα σκιλς, απλώς δεν έχω καταλάβει ως τώρα ποιοι είναι εναντίον ποιων. Για παράδειγμα, εκείνος που είπε «μαζί τα φάγαμε» στέκεται στο πλευρό μου ή είναι αντίπαλος; Γιατί αν το πρώτο, δεν τον θυμάμαι σε κανένα τραπέζι).
Πάντως ο πόλεμος είχε έναν τουλάχιστον αιχμάλωτο:






…που «δηλώνει «πολιτικός κρατούμενος». Έζησα για να το δω κι αυτό.

Για το παρελθόν του πολίτη αυτού βρήκα κάτι στην τηλεόραση.

http://www.koutipandoras.gr/?p=8308


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2011)

Στον περιφερειακό του Παρισιού όλα επιτρέπονται. Από εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2011)

Από εδώ: http://www.newsbeast.gr/weird/arthro/241438/no-jobs/.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2011)

... 
Λείπει το σλόγκαν σ' ένα συννεφάκι ή σε λεζάντα από κάτω: Stay foolish, Stay hungry.  

iSihtir, η νέα iπηρεσία παραπόνων της Mapple...


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2011)

Δεν θα τους άφηναν παραπονεμένους βέβαια. 

Μόλις τώρα έφτασαν στο ηλεταχυκούτι μου μαζί με την πρώτη που έβαλε ο Ζάζουλας παραπάνω, σε μορφή powerpoint με τίτλο _Μορφές_ και επίλογο "Περαστικά μας". Σημασία στη λεπτομέρεια, στα μενού αποπάνω.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 25, 2011)

*Γάματαρ...*


----------



## Elsa (Oct 25, 2011)

Από τον Antista/chef...


----------



## daeman (Oct 26, 2011)

...


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2011)

Η εισαγωγικομανία σε νέες περιπέτειες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2011)

Άρχισαν να φεύγουν οι πρώτοι μετανάστες. (Αυτοί βαρέθηκαν να περιμένουν τη νέα κυβέρνηση.)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δεν είναι φωτογραφία ούτε για γέλια ούτε για κλάματα, αλλά απλώς εκπληκτική (σύρετε το ποντίκι σας από πάνω προς τα κάτω, για να δείτε το τοπίο να μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με την ώρα): http://61226.com/share/hk.swf.


Στην ίδια συνομοταξία, εκπληκτικά πανοράματα: http://www.airpano.ru/.
Παράδειγμα εδώ: http://www.airpano.ru/files/Millennium-UN-Plaza-Hotel-New-York-Night/start_e.html.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 7, 2012)

Από το facebook: 
 
:)


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2012)

...
Να γιατί δεν ανεβαίνω σε λεωφορείο, λέει.

Μετοπική σύγκρουση με τοπικό λεωφορείο, λεωγώ.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2012)

Παίδες, αγιούτο.
Πήρα τη στράτα το στρατί από την πρώτη σελίδα γεμάτη όνειρα για άπειρες στιγμές χαράς, και μου συνέβησαν τα εξής:
Όταν μπήκα από τον Χρώμη, πολλές φωτο εμφανίστηκαν σαν εκείνα τα τετραγωνάκια με τις μπουρμπουλήθρες. Όταν τις πάτησα με τον πόντικα, ή με έβγαλε σε κάτι που λέγεται imagesharing (or something), ή δεν αντέδρασε καθόλου. Όταν μπήκα με τον Κοκκινοτρίχη, στη θέση των τετραγωνακίων έχασκε το άπειρο κατάλευκο κενό.
Why, o why? 

ΥΓ. Έτσι μου 'ρχεται να αποτολμήσω μια καραάσχετη εικασία, γιατί μου άρεσε τόοοσο πολύ ο τρυφερός τρόπος με τον οποίο ΔΕΝ μου απάντησε σε μια ανάλογη ερώτηση ο νικελίνος  :inno: :twit:


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2012)

Θα πρέπει να διαβάσεις για τα άντερα εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10971-Translation-challenge-of-the-year


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2012)

Και όχι μόνο. Κάποιες φωτογραφίες έρχονται εδώ από σύνδεση σε άλλους ιστότοπους που καμιά φορά κλείνουν, μετακομίζουν κλπ και οι σύνδεσμοι σπάνε.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα πρέπει να διαβάσεις για τα άντερα εδώ:
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10971-Translation-challenge-of-the-year



Αυτό είχα διαβάσει τότε και ρώτησα μήπως είναι η αιτία που δεν μπαίνει η αβατάρα μου.
Θυμάσαι; Έτσι άρχισαν όλα μεταξύ μας :wub: :wub: :angel::inno:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα πρέπει να διαβάσεις για τα άντερα εδώ:
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10971-Translation-challenge-of-the-year



Χα! Και τώρα που σε βρήκα κάτσε να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο, γιατί πολύ έχω ζαλίσει τον δόκτορα.
Γιατί όταν πήγα να βάλω κινούμενο αβατάρι, σαν του Ζαζού, μού βγήκε παγωμένη φωτογραφία χωρίς κίνηση; Εε; Εεε;; :devil:

(Αν προκαλώ οφτοπικισμό, πες μου πού αλλού να πάω :blush: )


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Γιατί όταν πήγα να βάλω κινούμενο αβατάρι, σαν του Ζαζού, μού βγήκε παγωμένη φωτογραφία χωρίς κίνηση; Εε; Εεε;; :devil:


Θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις τον Ζάζουλα ανοίγοντας στο φόρουμ Workgroups νήμα με τίτλο «Πώς μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε κινούμενο αβατάρι». Για να έρθω εκεί να σας πω ότι, αν φτιάξουμε όλοι κινούμενες αβατάρες, θα μπαίνουν οι επισκέπτες στο φόρουμ και θα βγαίνουν με ναυτία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Γιατί όταν πήγα να βάλω κινούμενο αβατάρι, σαν του Ζαζού, μού βγήκε παγωμένη φωτογραφία χωρίς κίνηση; Εε; Εεε;; :devil:


Θα σου πω όμως εγώ, επειδή είχα φτιάξει κινούμενο και το κατάργησα. Βλέπεις να κινείται η αβατάρα του Ζαζουλέως; Εγώ όχι πια, από καιρό. (Επίσης δεν βλέπω να κινείται και της SBE.) Είναι ιδιαίτερα περιοριστικό το σύστημα και δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Ουσιαστικά, ως απλό μέλος είχα τέσσερις εναλλασσόμενες εικόνες, πολύ μικρών διαστάσεων (3 επί 4 ή κάτι τέτοιο) και ειδική κατασκευή.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2012)

Ντόκτορ, η αβατάρα του Ζαζού κινείται με το γνωστό τρόπο των καλλιπύγων που γνωρίζουμε και αγαπάμε ;)

Νικέλιε, I hear you... 

Ευχαριστώ αμφοτέρους για τις απαντήσεις :wub:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2012)

Ψιτ, Μπέρνι, για ρίξε ένα διάβασμα εδώ για τη δακρύβρεχτη ιστορία του χαμένου γαλιδέως... :)
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...d-morning-avatar&p=84732&viewfull=1#post84732


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ψιτ, Μπέρνι, για ρίξε ένα διάβασμα εδώ για τη δακρύβρεχτη ιστορία του χαμένου γαλιδέως... :)
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...d-morning-avatar&p=84732&viewfull=1#post84732



Γατούνι μου ψιψίνι μου νιαουάκι μου ψυχούλι μου γλυκό μου εσύυυυυ! 
Γιατί καλέ το ξέκανες το τούνι; :scared: ; 


Άντρες


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2012)

τεστ


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2012)

μπα, δεν κουνιέται...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2012)

http://midnightmartinis.tumblr.com/page/2

http://browndresswithwhitedots.tumblr.com/

http://www.lylaandblu.com/#6

Επειδή ολημερίς παλεύω με τις λέξεις, συχνά καταφεύγω στην εικόνα για ξεκούραση.
Τρία από τα αγαπημένα μου. Σας τα χαρίζω (έχουν και μουσικές)


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2012)

...
April 22 will mark *Earth Day* worldwide, an event now in its 42nd year and observed in 175 countries. The original grass-roots environmental action helped spur the Clean Water Act and Clean Air Act in the United States. Gathered here are images of our planet's environment, efforts to utilize renewable alternative sources of energy, and the effects of different forms of pollution. -- Lane Turner and Leanne Burden Seidel _(35 photos total)_ 
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2012/04/earth_day_2012.html





A ladybug in flight spreads its wings as it flutters from grass blade to grass blade at Rooks Park in Walla Walla, Wash. on April 2, 2012. (Jeff Horner/Walla Walla Union-Bulletin/Associated Press) 






A view of the southern lights between Antarctica and Australia captured by Dutch astronaut Andre Kuipers on board the International Space Station on March 3, 2012. (ESA/NASA via AFP/Getty Images)





The experimental aircraft "Solar Impulse" with pilot Andre Borschberg onboard flies at sunrise above Payerne's Swiss airbase during the first attempt to fly around the clock fueled by nothing but the energy of the sun. (Fabrice Coffrini/AFP/Getty Images) 

Για τις υπόλοιπες, εκεί.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## bernardina (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## daeman (May 5, 2012)

...
*Καλό βόλι* εύχομαι σε όλους, συνετό, και προσοχή:

















Δεν είναι φωτογραφίες, είναι όμως εικόνες, για γέλια και για κλάματα. 
Ξαναζεσταμένες μεν - λεξιλογικώς από την περίοδο της έλευσης της μέχρι πρότινος κυβέρνησης - επίκαιρες δε με την αναμονή της έλευσης νέας.


----------



## Elsa (May 6, 2012)

Η έξοδος -όπως λένε στους κινηματογράφους- εμπρός, αριστερά!


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2012)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη από τον Αλτάν που του παραχάραξα την εικόνα.
Αγγλικό: *Everything is okay in the end. If it's not okay, then it's not the end.* 






*Βρείτε έξοδο να βγείτε.*​


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Βρείτε έξοδο να βγείτε.*


----------



## Elsa (May 6, 2012)

Λοξώς δεξιά, Ζαζ; :scared:


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Λοξώς δεξιά, Ζαζ; :scared:



Υπάρχει και το EXIT LEFT, που όμως δεν γράφει το LEFT για να μη νομίζουμε ότι έφυγε η έξοδος... :)


----------



## Elsa (May 6, 2012)

Υπάρχουν κι αυτές οι εκδοχές :)


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Λοξώς δεξιά, Ζαζ; :scared:


Τσκ τσκ τσκ, πώς φαίνονται αυτοί που δεν έχουν γράψει πολλά μίλια σε αυτοκινητόδρομους...  Οι έξοδοι είναι σχεδιαστική επιταγή να είναι προς τη μεριά τού ρεύματος επί του οποίου γίνεται η οδήγηση, οι δε ανάποδες έξοδοι (πρβλ. κάθοδος Κηφισού προς Λεωφ. Αθηνών) καταδικάζονται από τη θεωρία (κι η πράξη αποδεικνύει πως εδώ η θεωρία έχει δίκιο) με εμφατικότατο τρόπο. Οπότε κανείς δεν σκέφτεται να συνδέσει το προς τα πού είναι η έξοδος με ό,τι άλλο! Άντε, βρε σεις!... :)


----------



## Elsa (May 6, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## LostVerse (May 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Στον περιφερειακό του Παρισιού όλα επιτρέπονται. Από εδώ.



Μου θύμισε αυθόρμητα αυτό... http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/9407/56492319217182757072810.jpg


----------



## bernardina (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Earion (May 8, 2012)

*Υπερετούν*




Όπως στους αρχαίους παπύρους, όπου απ' τις ορθογραφικές απροσεξίες μαθαίνουμε τι κρυβόταν κάτω από την «επικρατούσα εκδοχή».


----------



## bernardina (May 11, 2012)




----------



## LostVerse (May 13, 2012)

(στην θέση του ipad μπορεί κάλλιστα να μπει οποιοδήποτε καταναλωτικό μη βασικής χρήσης προϊόν...)


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2012)

...




...


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2012)




----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2012)

Zazula said:


> View attachment 2612


----------



## bernardina (May 29, 2012)

*Όταν βάζεις τη μανούλα να φωτογραφίζει τα μούσκουλα, καλό είναι να μην έχεις καθρέφτη πίσω σου. Σκληρέ άντρα!*

αυτή η φωτό είναι απάντηση σ' αυτήν εδώ για να μη νομίζουμε ότι η Ελληνίδα Μάνα έχει το μονοπώλιο


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2012)

Mια που τις προάλλες αναφερθήκαμε στην Ράι και την εμφάνισή της, μια φωτογραφία φρέσκια απο τις Κάννες. Για σύγκριση, πως εδειχνε το φόρεμα στην επίδειξη μόδας.


----------



## Costas (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2012)

@170: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/01/05/oooooo/#comment-54685


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## LostVerse (Jul 11, 2012)

Κάποια στιγμή γύρω στο 2008, το Ιράν έκανε κάποιες στρατιωτικές ασκήσεις στην έρημο, που περιλάμβαναν και κάποιες δοκιμαστικές εκτοξεύσεις πυραύλων. Τίποτα το νέο μέχρι εδώ. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο εκπρόσωπος τύπου έδωσε στο irna και μια φωτογραφία από την εκτόξευση, όπου όμως κάτι δεν πήγε καλά και ένα TEL δεν λειτούργησε όπως έπρεπε και δεν εκτόξευσε τον πύραυλό του. Ο συντάκτης που έβαλε την φωτογραφία σε κάποια ανάρτηση δεν το πήρε χαμπάρι και την έβαλε χύμα. Το πήραν όμως χαμπάρι αργότερα κάποιοι άλλοι και... θύμωσαν  θεωρώντας ότι οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις της χώρας γίνονται ρεζίλι, θεώρησαν λοιπόν φυσικό να φωτοσοπιάσουν την εικόνα προσθέτοντας μια ακόμα εκτόξευση. Δυστυχώς ήταν αργά πλέον, και τα δυτικά μέσα δεν έχασαν την ευκαιρία για την *κατάλληλη καζούρα... *

*Η αρχική εικόνα*
*Η τροποποιημένη εικόνα*

Τώρα πού θέλω να καταλήξω με όλα αυτά; Πουθενά, απλά μόλις διαπίστωσα ότι μ' αυτήν την αφορμή το 9gag έβγαλε ένα απίστευτο meme, βγαλμένο κυριολεκτικά μέσα απ' τη ζωή... 

http://i50.tinypic.com/21deixu.jpg


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2012)

Η τελευταία εμφάνιση της Λαίδης Γκάγκας στο αεροδρόμιο το Λος Άντζελες, όπως βλέπετε στη φωτογραφία, όπου η Λαίδη δανείζεται την καινούργια στολή του αυτοκράτορα και καταφέρνει να αποφύγει τη σύλληψη και τις χειροπέδες.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2012)

Για το τι σημαίνει δε nutella meme, αρκεί κανείς να δει εδώ: http://www.google.com/search?q=nute...04QTd04CACQ&ved=0CEMQ_AUoAQ&biw=2143&bih=1033 και —φυσικά!— εδώ: http://www.google.com/search?q=i+ha...,cf.osb&fp=68ae98b817855936&biw=2143&bih=1033


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2012)

Elsa said:


> http://img15.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i666050_enandia.jpg (Άκυρος σύνδεσμος)
> 
> Πεζόδρομος Μεθώνης, Εξάρχεια.
> Εδώ, η έμφαση δίνεται στην ...αιναντύωση και όχι στην ουσία που -υποθέτω- θα ήταν μια φωνολογική (σωστά το λέω; ) ορθογραφία.


Ούτως ή άλλως ύπηρξε από κάτω από το αρχικό «αιναντυοτικώ» μήνυμα κι η διαπίστωση πως η ζωή, με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο ορθογράφησης, απλώς συνεχίζεται:


----------



## Elsa (Aug 4, 2012)

Και καλά μπάνια!


----------



## StellaP (Aug 4, 2012)

Σχετικό με την παραπάνω φωτογραφία:
Εδώ στην Λεπτοκαρυά, τουλάχιστον μία φορά την εβδομάδα περνάει το ειδικό μηχάνημα που καθαρίζει την παραλία.
Τραβάει την άμμο, την κοσκινίζει και την ξαναρίχνει αφού έχει συγκρατήσει τα σκουπίδια (πλαστικά, μπουκάλια, ξύλα κλπ).
Ε,λοιπόν οι γόπες επιστρέφουν μαζί με την καθαρή άμμο πίσω στην παραλία, προφανώς γιατί είναι πολύ μικρό σκουπίδι και περνάει μέσα από τις τρύπες του κόσκινου.
Αυτοί που τις σπέρνουν στην άμμο δεν έχουν πια ούτε την δικαιολογία ότι θα μαζευτούν από τα μηχανήματα καθαρισμού της.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.phdcomics.com/comics.php?f=1296


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2012)

ΟΛΟ το phdcomics είναι υπέροχο και τόσο μα τόσο αληθινό. Όλο.


----------



## Costas (Aug 15, 2012)

Να τι εύχομαι σε μερικούς που κυκλοφορούν με χαλασμένη εξάτμιση που καίει λάδια:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2012)

Διακοπές στο χωριό: Άνω Λας Βέγκας vs Κάτω Λας Βέγκας:


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

Ψυχοβγάλτη, επεξηγηματικό σχόλιο πότε θα ακολουθήσει;


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2012)

Μα ως γνωστόν τα γράμματα των γιατρών τα διαβάζουν μόνο οι φαρμακοποιοί. Είναι μάθημα που διδάσκεται μόνο σε αυτές τις σχολές.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μα ως γνωστόν τα γράμματα των γιατρών τα διαβάζουν μόνο οι φαρμακοποιοί. Είναι μάθημα που διδάσκεται μόνο σε αυτές τις σχολές.


Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι έκπληξη ένιωσα όταν κατάφερα να διαβάσω τη διάγνωση του καρδιολόγου. Μέχρι που ήμουν έτοιμη να τον ρωτήσω αν είναι πράγματι γιατρός!


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2012)

...
 
Βάι βάι βάι, Ζαζ, πάει το προφιτερόλ κι ίντα θα γενούμε;


----------



## Elsa (Aug 30, 2012)

(περισσότερα τέτοια,εδώ)


----------



## Elsa (Aug 30, 2012)

(Από τη salata tv στο facebook)


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

«Να επιβάλλουμε ένα ειδικό τέλος βασάνων».

Να μπορούσα να εισπράττω ένα ειδικό τέλος περίσσιων λ. :devil:


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2012)

Elsa said:


> ... (περισσότερα τέτοια,εδώ)



 

 :laugh: :glare:  :s


----------



## Elsa (Aug 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> «Να επιβάλλουμε ένα ειδικό τέλος βασάνων».
> 
> Να μπορούσα να εισπράττω ένα ειδικό τέλος περίσσιων λ. :devil:



Κι αν είναι χρόνος διαρκείας; Αν πρόκειται για επιβολή τελών χωρίς τέλος;


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Κι αν είναι χρόνος διαρκείας; Αν πρόκειται για επιβολή τελών χωρίς τέλος;


Θα εισπράττω από αλλού τα λου.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 30, 2012)

Ε, θα είναι και το μόνο που θα εισπράττεις άλλωστε...


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Κι αν είναι χρόνος διαρκείας; Αν πρόκειται για επιβολή τελών χωρίς τέλος;


Διαρκείας είναι βέβαια. Γιατί, θυμάται κανείς την αρχή; Να μην είχαμε τέλη; 
Εκ γενετής ως τελευτήν, τα τέλη δεν τελειώνουν, αλλάζει μόνο πώς τα λεν, μα πάντα ξεβρακώνουν.


----------



## Earion (Sep 4, 2012)

Συγκομιδή του καλοκαιριού (α)


----------



## Earion (Sep 4, 2012)

Συγκομιδή του καλοκαιριού (β)


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2012)

Για τον Αντώνη Κιντή, εκεί.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2012)

http://wonderjlawwall.blogspot.gr/2012/09/super-pario.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2012)

Σε είδα με τ' όνομά σου χαραγμένο στο μάρμαρο στο εσωτερικό εκκλησίας της Κύθνου. Ήταν η λίστα με τους ευεργέτες-χορηγούς. Επειδή όμως οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι κι εμείς ασθενικοί, φρόντισες να διευκρινίσεις α) ποιος είσαι (ο χασάπης) και β) τι ακριβώς χορήγησες (τα καλοριφέρ). Το να μην γνωρίζει η δεξιά τι ποιεί η αριστερά είναι ως γνωστόν απηρχαιωμένο ρητό με εφαρμογή μόνο στην πολιτική...

Λένα Διβάνη, στο Πρόταγκον


----------



## SBE (Sep 8, 2012)

Για το Χασάπης δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι απλά προσδιορισμός του επαγγέλματος. Χωρίς αυτό μπορεί οι χωριανοί να μην ήξεραν ποιός είναι. Και μπορεί να μην είναι καν ο κρεοπώλης του χωριού αλλά απόγονος του παλιού κρεοπώλη. Γιατί αν ήθελε να διαφημίσει το επάγγελμά του θα έγραφε Κρεοπώλης. Άρα μάλλον είναι ο κος Χασάπης. Στα χωριά βλέπεις συχνά τέτοιες ταμπέλλες με το επίσημο όνομα του καταστηματάρχη και σε παρένθεση το παρατσούκλι. Ακόμα και οι ταυτότητες τους γράφουν έτσι. 
Όσο για το δωρητής καλοριφέρ, αυτό μπορεί να είναι και απόφαση της εκκλησίας για να μην τους μπερδέψουμε με άλλους δωρητές και ευεργέτες, και επίσης συνηθίζεται. Αν η ταμπέλλα έλεγε "η θέρμανση είναι δωρεά του Τάδε";


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2012)

Πάντως στην Κύθνο τον γνωρίζουν ως Αντιδήμαρχο Τουριστικής Περιόδου. :)

http://www.kythnos.gr/el/content/dimos/dimotiki-arxi/


----------



## SBE (Sep 8, 2012)

Ο οποίος βλέπω στο Χρυσό Οδηγό ότι είναι όντως κρεοπώλης.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

Εκεί στα Εφήμερα με έστειλαν να διαβάσω μια ακόμα από τις ανοησίες της Πέιλιν και των οπαδών της, αλλά εκεί παραδίπλα έτυχε να δω κι αυτό:

http://perezhilton.com/2012-09-10-j...-with-big-package/?from=blogroll#.UE7_P67N3d4

Αν είστε φαν του Ντον Ντρέιπερ, μην παραλείψετε να το δείτε.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

Κι έλεγα, θα το δει άραγε κανείς... :lol::clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

Ελπίζω ότι αυτή η σειρά των φωτογραφιών θα βοηθήσει για ένα χαμόγελο, τουλάχιστον (μερικές είναι πανέμορφα απίστευτες):

*Boston Globe:* Winners: National Geographic Traveler 2012 Photo Contest


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ελπίζω ότι αυτή η σειρά των φωτογραφιών θα βοηθήσει για ένα χαμόγελο, τουλάχιστον (μερικές είναι πανέμορφα απίστευτες):
> 
> *Boston Globe:* Winners: National Geographic Traveler 2012 Photo Contest



Ωχ ωχ ωχ... το τοπωνύμιο της έβδομης θα μας βάλει πάλι σε μπελάδες.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 12, 2012)

Στη φωτογραφία 7 και οι μακρινές Μυκήνες...

εδιτ: Μπέρνι, με πρόλαβες μέχρι να βρω από πού το θυμόμουνα.
εδιτ στο εδιτ: στην πραγματικότητα από δω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

Θυμίζω:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?433-Σύγχρονοι-μύθοι&p=137777&viewfull=1#post137777


----------



## Marinos (Sep 12, 2012)

Ε, έδιτ στο έδιτ στο έδιτ δεν κάνω.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Η κατάλληλη στιγμή


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Τα περσονιντζάκια


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Τώρα και σε βίντεο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Εκεί στο τέλος που βγάζουν τα σπαθιά στο πάρκο ενώ οι περαστικοί περνάνε ανέμελοι από δίπλα...
Φαντάζομαι στο Ιράν δεν έχει φόβο μήνυσης για αμέλεια.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2012)

Η ρετουσαρισμένη φωτό είναι αφύσικη, αλλά η αρχική με τρόμαξε...



Όλη η ιστορία εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Η ρετουσαρισμένη φωτό είναι αφύσικη, αλλά η αρχική με τρόμαξε...
> 
> View attachment 3124
> 
> Όλη η ιστορία εδώ.



Μεγάλη ανωμαλάρα ο φωτογράφος:

_It was Greg’s desire to represent Karlie as she naturally is ... slender, athletic and beautiful.
Greg stands by his original artwork and cannot stress enough that he not only was unaware of the magazine’s retouching but also finds the airbrushing of Karlie unacceptable and unnecessary._


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh boy, all this self-centered talk. Their universe should be more Copernican.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2012)

It's all Boolean to them; there are no shades of grey in their lives.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 13, 2012)

Για κλάματα. Μόνο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2012)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν η κυρία που χαιρετάει ναζιστικά γνωρίζει ότι ο εθνικοσοσιαλισμός είναι κατά του χριστιανισμού, καθώς και ότι θεωρεί τις γυναίκες κατώτερες των αντρών (πολλά ζητάω. Θα έπρεπε να ξεκινήσω από το αν γνωρίζει ότι ένα κι ένα κάνουν δύο).


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 13, 2012)

Για να δούμε τώρα...


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2012)

Άσε τις προκλήσεις για άλλη ώρα, σε παρακαλώ. Και επίτρεψε στους μοδεράτορες να κρίνουν αυτοί πότε λέγονται και πότε δεν λέγονται κάποια πράγματα. Και να μη θέλω ούτε εγώ ούτε άλλος να εξηγήσουμε περισσότερα. Στο κάτω κάτω, το χόμπι μας είναι το φόρουμ. Δεν μας πληρώνουν για να χάνουμε την ώρα μας αν θέλεις εσύ να παίξεις.


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2012)

Θα μου κάνετε κι εμένα παρατήρηση αν πω ότι δεν θα έβαζα το χέρι μου στη φωτιά ότι πρόκειται για ναζιστικό χαιρετισμό αυτό που βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία της Έλσας; Μπορεί και να είναι, αλλά έτσι ξεκομμένο δε βγάζει νόημα. Ειδικά δε με πείθει ότι πρόκειται για χαιρετισμό.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 13, 2012)

Επειδή το είδα σε βίντεο στις ειδήσεις, ξανά και ξανά, ναι, ήταν χαιρετισμός αλά ναζί. Πιθανότατα πρόκειται για χαζή που δεν ξέρει τι κάνει, αλλά πάντως αυτό κάνει.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άσε τις προκλήσεις για άλλη ώρα, σε παρακαλώ. Και επίτρεψε στους μοδεράτορες να κρίνουν αυτοί πότε λέγονται και πότε δεν λέγονται κάποια πράγματα. Και να μη θέλω ούτε εγώ ούτε άλλος να εξηγήσουμε περισσότερα. Στο κάτω κάτω, το χόμπι μας είναι το φόρουμ. Δεν μας πληρώνουν για να χάνουμε την ώρα μας αν θέλεις εσύ να παίξεις.



Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τυχόν λογοκρισία (=κάτι όχι υποχρεωτικά κακό), κι εσύ ειδικά Νίκελ το ξέρεις καλύτερα απ' όλους από την μεταξύ μας συνομιλία τις πρώτες μέρες που γράφτηκαστο φόρουμ σχετικά με άλλο θέμα. Από εκεί και πέρα, αν οι συντονιστές θέλουν να τηρούν δυο μέτρα και δυο σταθμά, είναι φυσικά στην διακριτική τους ευχέρεια. 
Τέλος, αν θεωρείς-είτε ότι εγώ θέλω να παίξω και σας έχω δώσει τέτοια εικόνα από την μέχρι τώρα παρουσία μου, τότε καλύτερα να με μπανάρετε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

Όταν, για να κάνεις κόντρα στη φωτογραφία με τις φασιστοθεούσες, βάζεις φωτογραφία του Μανόλη Γλέζου, που κάτσε και σκέψου πόσες μορφές σαν του Μανόλη Γλέζου έχει άραγε να επιδείξει η χώρα μας, δεν σπαταλάς μόνο το δικό μας χρόνο, αλλά πριν απ' αυτόν τον δικό σου χρόνο και τη δική σου φαιά ουσία.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2012)

Και προς αποφυγή αμφιβολιών:


LostVerse said:


> Από εκεί και πέρα, αν οι συντονιστές θέλουν να τηρούν δυο μέτρα και δυο σταθμά, είναι φυσικά στην διακριτική τους ευχέρεια.


Δεν τηρούμε δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά. Το μέτρο είναι ένα: οι προκλήσεις των χρυσαυγιτών και των υποστηρικτών αυτών δεν εξισώνονται με κανένα άλλο πολιτικό πρόσωπο, παρά μόνο πρόσωπα της αυτής ιδεολογίας (π.χ. τον Χίτλερ, που τον θαυμάζουν κιόλας). Οποιαδήποτε εξίσωσή τους με πρόσωπα από άλλους πολιτικούς χώρους, που δραστηριοποιούνται εντός του δημοκρατικού πολιτεύματος στο οποίο ζούμε, θεωρείται εμπρηστική, και τυχόν τέτοια μηνύματα θα διαγράφονται αμέσως. 

Είπαμε, έχει κι ο Γλέζος να του προσάψεις πράγματα, και μπορείς να το κάνεις στο πολιτικό υποφόρουμ, αλλά δεν θα τον βάζουμε δίπλα σε ακραίες θεούσες παραθρησκευτικών οργανώσεων. Κατά τα λοιπά, Lost Verse, δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανένας να μείνεις εδώ αν δεν σου αρέσει. Το διαδίκτυο είναι γεμάτο χώρους όπου μπορείς να εξυμνείς όσο θέλεις τη ΧΑ, να τη δικαιολογείς ad nauseam και να βρεις και ανθρώπους που συμφωνούν μαζί σου. Αυτός εδώ, δεν είναι ένας από αυτούς τους χώρους.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

ΥΓ Δεν βρήκα ποια είναι η πρωτότυπη πηγή, όποιος την ξέρει ας την προσθέσει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Δεν βρήκα ποια είναι η πρωτότυπη πηγή, όποιος την ξέρει ας την προσθέσει.


Αν εννοείς την πρωτότυπη (=πρωτογενή) πηγή για το σκατό που θα κάνουμε παξιμάδι, την ξέρω εγώ.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2012)

--Και πού ήταν, παιδιά, ο μπαμπάς σας όσο εσείς τα κάνατε μέσα στη σουλουμπάμια απ' την τρομάρα;
--Έβγαζε φωτογραφίες!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2012)

In case you wondered...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

Αντισταθείτε όλοι στην ανερυθρίαστη προώθηση που κάνει το φέισμπουκ στο κομμάτι των Youtube με τίτλο "Broadcast Yourself"!


----------



## Elsa (Oct 24, 2012)

Καλά όλα τα άλλα, αλλά την πρώτη δημοτικού δεν θα την αντέξω!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 4, 2012)

Ιδου: Μαζί τα φάγαμε! Μράου!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 10, 2012)

*Άγγλοι οδηγοί...*


----------



## Palavra (Nov 10, 2012)

Πού είναι το περίεργο; Εγώ στην Αθήνα βλέπω τέτοια κάθε 2 τετράγωνα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2012)

Δίνω όσο όσο για φωτογραφία του 1977, όπου έχουμε μπει στη Γέφυρα του Λονδίνου από τη δεξιά πλευρά και βλέπουμε ξαφνικά όλα τα αυτοκίνητα της κάτω όχθης να έρχονται επάνω μας.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πού είναι το περίεργο; Εγώ στην Αθήνα βλέπω τέτοια κάθε 2 τετράγωνα.



- Μπαμπά, ένα αυτοκίνητο πάει ανάποδα!
- Τι ένα; Χιλιάδες! Μα όλοι πια του κεφαλιού τους κάνουν. Τσκ τσκ τσκ.
- Και τι σημαίνει εκείνο το σήμα που είναι στρογγυλό, κόκκινο κι έχει μια άσπρη γραμμή στη μέση, που βλέπω σε κάθε διασταύρωση που περνάμε;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 10, 2012)

Ρε, εδώ λέμε έχω αρχίσει και βλέπω μηχανάκια που πάνε ίσα και ανάποδα στον ποδηλατόδρομο που είναι πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο, τι να πει το ανάποδα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 10, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πού είναι το περίεργο; Εγώ στην Αθήνα βλέπω τέτοια κάθε 2 τετράγωνα.



Στο ότι κατηγορούν μόνο τους δικούς μας ταξιτζήδες. Τσκ, τσκ, τσκ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2012)

Ο ταξιτζής της φωτογραφίας κάνει αναστροφή σε δρόμο διπλής κατεύθυνσης, σε σημείο που δεν απαγορεύεται η αναστροφή. Προφανώς για να πάρει κάποιους που του έκαναν σήμα στο δεξί πεζοδρόμιο. Δε βλέπω καμιά παρανομία.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2012)

Εμένα πάντως μ' εντυπωσίασε απ' την πρώτη στιγμή το πόσο μικρή ακτίνα στροφής έχουν τα Carbodies!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ο ταξιτζής της φωτογραφίας κάνει αναστροφή σε δρόμο διπλής κατέυθυνσης, σε σημείο που δεν απαγορέυεται η αναστροφή. Προφανώς για να πάρει κάποιους που του έκαναν σήμα στο δεξί πεζοδόμιο. Δε βλέπω καμια παρανομία.



Πρώτον, δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει σήμα, αλλά είναι επικίνδυνο να κάνεις αναστροφή σε γέφυρες και ειδικά σε δρόμο μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας, πολύ περισσότερο που είναι και γέφυρα πεζών και, δεύτερον, δεν έστριψε για να πάρει πελάτες.


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2012)

Δεν έχει σήμα. Το ξέρω γιατί περνάω συχνά από εκεί. 
Δεύτερον, δεν θα τον έλεγα δρόμο μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας. 
Τρίτον, είναι μεν γέφυρα αλλά δεν είναι γεφύρι της Άρτας, έχει τέσσερεις λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας και δεν έχει ιδιαίτερο καθεστώς, δεν είναι ζεύξη Ρίου- Αντιρρίου, είναι κανονικός δρόμος. 
Πέμπτον, αναστροφή κάνουν εδώ στα Λονδίνα όπου δεν υπάρχει σήμα ότι απαγορεύεται. Και συνήθως οι άλλοι οδηγοί σε διευκολύνουν. 
Και τέλος, δεν ξέρω γιατί έστριψε, αλλά συνήθως οι ταξιτζήδες αυτά τα κάνουν για να πάρουν πελάτη. Αν ήθελε να αλλάξει κατεύθυνση αμέσως πριν την γέφυρα, μπορούσε. Προφανώς πήγαινε προς Βικτόρια που έχει πιάτσα ταξί ή κέντρο να πάρει κανέναν τουρίστα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2012)

Επειδή είστε ικανοί να φάτε ακόμα καμιά δεκαριά μηνύματα για να συζητάτε πόσες στροφές των ταξί μπορούν να χωρέσουν στην καρφιτσοκεφαλή μιας λονδρέζικης γέφυρας, μπορώ να κάνω τον διαιτητή και να πω ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο συνηθισμένο, πιο εντυπωσιακό και πιο ασφαλές από λονδρέζικο ταξί που αποφασίζει να κάνει επιτόπου στροφή οπουδήποτε και οποτεδήποτε. Ποτέ δεν στάθηκα να δω γιατί κάνει στροφή ένα black cab και αν επιτρέπεται. Πάντα αρκέστηκα να θαυμάζω τον μαγικό τρόπο που κατασκευάστηκαν για να κάνουν στροφές στη μεγαλύτερη στενοκοπιά του Λονδίνου. Δεν ξέρω πόσοι άγγελοι χωράνε στην κεφαλή μιας καρφίτσας αλλά είναι λιγότεροι από τις στροφές λονδρέζικων ταξί που χωράνε στον ίδιο χώρο.

Their 25ft turning circle means that they can still 'turn on a sixpence' (or a dime). (Χύμα, από το ίντερνετ)


----------



## SBE (Nov 12, 2012)

Εγώ αυτά τα ξέρω, ο Ελληγενής μάλλον δεν έχει δει πολλά λονδρεζικα ταξί κι εντυπωσιάζεται.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 12, 2012)

Είπα κι εγώ πάντως, να μας φτάνουν στην οδική παρανομία και οι Λονδρέζοι ταξιτζήδες...


----------



## Irini (Nov 12, 2012)

Μα, και δεν λέω ότι αυτό που κάνει ο ταξιτζής _είναι _παράνομο γιατί δεν ξέρω, αλλά άλλο το είναι μάγκας οδηγός και το αυτοκίνητο ικανό για στενές στροφές, άλλο αν είναι παράνομο. Αν δηλαδή ένας επαγγελματίας ραλίστας με τζιτζί τουτού κάνει παρανομία, όσο ακίνδυνο κι αν είναι, πάλι παράνομο δεν είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ο ταξιτζής της φωτογραφίας κάνει αναστροφή σε δρόμο διπλής κατεύθυνσης, σε σημείο που δεν απαγορεύεται η αναστροφή. Προφανώς για να πάρει κάποιους που του έκαναν σήμα στο δεξί πεζοδρόμιο. Δε βλέπω καμιά παρανομία.


Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν κάνει αναστροφή προς τη _λάθος κατεύθυνση_; Βλ. και #241-243;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εγώ αυτά τα ξέρω, ο Ελληγενής μάλλον δεν έχει δει πολλά λονδρεζικα ταξί κι εντυπωσιάζεται.



Έχω ξαναδεί, δεν είμαι χαζοτουρίστας. Και δεν εντυπωσιάζομαι, έχω δει πολλούς Λονδρέζους (ή "Λονδρέζους") ταξιτζήδες να κάνουν καφριλίκια.


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν κάνει αναστροφή προς τη _λάθος κατεύθυνση_; Βλ. και #241-243;



Στην Αγγλία οδηγούμε ανάποδα. 
Μια χαρά πάει. Όπως βλέπεις τη φωτογραφία, δόχτορα, ο ταξιτζής είναι στα αριστερά και στρίβει δεξιά. Αλλά και το τιμόνι του είναι δεξιά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Στην Αγγλία οδηγούμε ανάποδα.



Στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο οδηγούν ανάποδα. Όταν οι Άγγλοι οδηγούσαν, εμείς τρώγαμε βελανίδια.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 27, 2012)

bernardina said:


>



Αυτό που λείπει από το φόρουμ είναι τα likes!


----------



## Themis (Nov 27, 2012)

Άπαιχτο! Θα άρεσε και στον Νίκελ, αν είχε κόμμα μετά το "μπράβο".


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2012)

Themis said:


> Άπαιχτο! Θα άρεσε και στον Νίκελ, αν είχε κόμμα μετά το "μπράβο".



Εγώ λέω ότι δεν λείπει μόνο ένα κόμμα:
«Μπράβο, ρε! Μάνα! 
Πότε θα μου κεντήσεις και μένα ένα κοφτό για τ' αμάξι. Τόσα χρόνια σου το ζητάω κι εσύ κωφεύεις. Ορίστε; "Απού κάθεται καλά και τον τσεβρέ γυρεύει, ο διάολος του κ..ου του κουκιά του μαγερεύει"; Έλα τώρα, τι σου ζητάω; Άλλο ένα σαν αυτά που μου έφτιαξες για την τηλεόραση, το κομπιούτερ, το πλυντήριο, το ψυγείο, το ποδήλατο, το μηχανάκι, μόνο λίγο μεγαλύτερο...»


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)

daeman said:


> Εγώ λέω ότι δεν λείπει μόνο ένα κόμμα:
> «Μπράβο, ρε! Μάνα!
> Πότε θα μου κεντήσεις και μένα ένα κοφτό για τ' αμάξι. Τόσα χρόνια σου το ζητάω κι εσύ κωφεύεις. Ορίστε; "Απού κάθεται καλά και τον τσεβρέ γυρεύει, ο διάολος του κ..ου του κουκιά του μαγερεύει"; Έλα τώρα, τι σου ζητάω; Άλλο ένα σαν αυτά που μου έφτιαξες για την τηλεόραση, το κομπιούτερ, το πλυντήριο, το ψυγείο, το ποδήλατο, το μηχανάκι, μόνο λίγο μεγαλύτερο...»



















Και μπόνους πάρε να ΄χεις για να συμπληρωθεί το σεμέν, το κροσέ, το doily, η ξεφτίλα το καρέ.:cheek:


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Και μπόνους πάρε να ΄χεις για να συμπληρωθεί το σεμέν, το κροσέ, το doily, η ξεφτίλα το καρέ.:cheek:



Από το «μπράβο, μάνα» πήγαμε στο «μάνα μπράβου»...


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Από το «μπράβο, μάνα» πήγαμε στο «μάνα μπράβου»...



Ή μάνα ράπερ, πώς λέγαμε «μάνα ρέιβερ»;

Του μπράβου η μάνα κάθονταν, κένταγε σεμεδάκια
Να βάνει ο κανακάρης της ζώνες και μπιστολάκια
Ο Μπίλης ο Μικιός σαν δει σεμέ στο Σμιθ εντ Γουέσον
ζηλεύει, το λιμπίζεται· έχει κι ο Τσάρλτον Χέστον


----------



## SBE (Nov 28, 2012)

Του Τσάρλτον η μάνα:


----------



## Palavra (Nov 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Και μπόνους πάρε να ΄χεις για να συμπληρωθεί το σεμέν, το κροσέ, το doily, η ξεφτίλα το καρέ.:cheek:


Μάνα Ζωνιανού, μάλλον :)


----------



## crystal (Nov 28, 2012)

Και φυσικά...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2012)

Behold the Trolling Stones! :laugh:


----------



## Elsa (Dec 14, 2012)

Από εδώ: http://9gag.com/gag/6069532


----------



## bernardina (Dec 18, 2012)

Fleas Navidog!! :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Jan 4, 2013)

Περίπτωση μάλλον για κλάματα, καθώς Έντεκα άνθρωποι με όλα τα υπάρχοντα τους το έχουν καβαλήσει για να ξεφύγουν από τις μάχες μεταξύ ανταρτών και κυβερνητικών δυνάμεων στην Κεντροαφρικανική Δημοκρατία. Φωτογραφία: AFP/Getty Images
από εδώ


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2013)

Βαζελίνη για τον πόνο τού άλλου... 




Από τον Δον Κιλότη: http://www.donkilotis.com/


----------



## Zazula (Feb 5, 2013)

Οι Έλληνες πετύχαμε πολλά· το Photoshop περισσότερα...


----------



## Costas (Feb 8, 2013)

Οδηγός για κλάματα (πάντως, Νάπολη είναι αυτή, πρόστιμο δεν έπεσε...) (Guardian)


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2013)

Ε, μ' αυτό θα γελάσετε:

Ο πραγματικός λόγος της παραίτησης του Πάπα

(Thank you, b.)


----------



## bernardina (Feb 18, 2013)

Να πάρει... πώς δεν το σκεφτήκαμε εμείς οι Έλληνες και μας πρόλαβαν οι Ταϊλανδοί; :woot:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2013)

Χώρια το δευτερεύον εμπόριο (μανταλάκια και μαντιλάκια αρωματισμένα για τη μύτη)...


----------



## bernardina (Feb 18, 2013)

Μ' αρέσει που έχουν αφήσει κενή θέση για τον τύπο που δεν έβγαλε τα παπά του! :laugh:


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap::twit:


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> View attachment 3609
> :clap::clap::clap::twit:



Ε, αφού τη γλίτωσε το εγγόνι από τον _Homo erectus, _μη μιλάς καθόλου_... _Σάπιενς ου κόσμους πια, πιδί μ', σάπιους.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2013)

Ώχου παναγία μου, ο Τζόι από τα Φιλαράκια το έστειλε;


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2013)

Νομίζω κάπου στα Φιλαράκια ρωτάει ο Τζόι αν ο χόμο σάπιενς εξαφανίστηκε λόγω του ότι δεν μπορούσε να διαιωνίσει το είδος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω κάπου στα Φιλαράκια ρωτάει ο Τζόι αν ο *χόμο σάπιενς* εξαφανίστηκε λόγω του ότι δεν μπορούσε να διαιωνίσει το είδος.



Μήπως του «όρθιου»; Για εξαφάνιση του χόμο σάπιενς θα μίλησε μάλλον κάποιος παρατηρητής της σημερινής Ελλάδας.


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2013)

Ορίστε


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μήπως του «όρθιου»; Για εξαφάνιση του χόμο σάπιενς θα μίλησε μάλλον κάποιος παρατηρητής της σημερινής Ελλάδας.



Ο Τζόι απ' τα φιλαράκια δεν είναι και τέρας εξυπνάδας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 19, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο Τζόι απ' τα φιλαράκια δεν είναι και τέρας εξυπνάδας.


Ε προφανώς, αφού είπαμε, εξαφανίστηκαν οι sapiens!


SBE said:


> View attachment 3609


Και το ΟΜΟ, το απορρυπαντικό... λέτε; :scared:
Δεν μας έχετε και facepalm εικονίδιο, πώς να εκφραστούμε; :twit:


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 19, 2013)

(κάπου στο 1.00 το επίμαχο)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 19, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και το ΟΜΟ, το απορρυπαντικό... λέτε; :scared:


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-phrase-of-the-day&p=9049&viewfull=1#post9049 :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2013)

Αυτό είναι το μυστικό που ξέρει η θεία Όλγα.


----------



## Zann (Feb 19, 2013)

Είχα δει κάποτε σχετικό ρεπορτάζ σε ένα πρωινάδικο. Ο ρεπόρτερ είχε βγει στους δρόμους και ρωτούσε τους ανύποπτους περαστικούς "Τι θα κάνατε αν μαθαίνατε ότι ο καλύτερος φίλος σας είναι Homo Sapiens;"

Άλλοι γελούσαν πονηρά, άλλοι δεν καταλάβαιναν, ένας απάντησε "Θα του μιλούσα με σεβασμό για το πρόβλημά του". Μόνο ένας φοιτητής είπε ετοιμόλογα, "Μα _είναι_ Homo Sapiens".


----------



## bernardina (Feb 20, 2013)

inky cat footprints. In a 15th century book. From the State Archives of Dubrovnik.  Και, όχι, δεν είναι πρόσφατες οι πατσουπιές! :woot:

Εαρίωνα, Ρογήρε, check *this* out! 







Γατόφιλοι της Λεξιλογίας, ενωθείτε. Έχουμε νήματα με ιππολογισμούς, με κυνόλεκτα, με κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι. Πότε θα αποδώσουμε τα του γάτου τω γάτω και τα της γαλής τη γαλή; Νισάφι πια!:angry:


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2013)

...
Άνοιξε το τριώδιο, αποκριατικοποιήσεις τώρα!





Τα διόδια μην τα περιμένετε, δεν ανοίγουν χωρίς το ακριβές ακριβό αντίτιμο.


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2013)

Τα τετράδια όμως;


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2013)

...





:scared: :woot:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 5, 2013)

ΕΛ-ληνες! Βρέθηκε το Α-Π-Ο-Λ-Υ-Τ-Ο αξεσουάρ για το χειμώνα. Και ζεστός και ΕΛ-ληνας!!!






(Από τη σελίδα Ταλιμπανική Δημοκρατία της Ελλάδος)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2013)

Κι έλεγα τι να πλέξω όταν τελειώσω αυτό που κάνω τώρα, τι να πλέξω... Ορίστε: και ζεστή στο ποδήλατο ΚΑΙ πατριώτισσα!


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2013)

Φοριέται και με γραβάτα ή λάθος βλέπω;


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Εγώ θέλω να έχει και λοφίο φτερωτό, σαν τα κράνη που φοράνε στο σινεμά, αλλιώς δεν θα πάρω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2013)

Έχει λοφίο, δεν το βλέπεις; Απλά είναι μικρό.


----------



## Themis (Mar 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εγώ θέλω να έχει και λοφίο φτερωτό, σαν τα κράνη που φοράνε στο σινεμά, αλλιώς δεν θα πάρω.


Αν τελικά πάρεις, SBE, ο λαός απαιτεί φωτογραφικά ντοκουμέντα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Έλλη, διευκρίνησα τι λοφίο θα πρέπει να έχει. 
Θέμη, κάποιοι άκουσαν τις ανησυχίες μου...

και σε παραλλαγές


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2013)

(Πρέπει να βάλουμε κουμπάκι με λάικ, θέλω να λαϊκίσω και δεν μπορώ).


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Τώρα που τα ξαναβλέπω, το δεύτερο είναι σα να φοράς παρκετέζα. 
Και μια που είπες Παλ για ποδήλατα, αυτοί οι κερατάδες οι βάρβαροι πάλι μας προλάβανε..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2013)

ελπίζω να μην το έχετε βάλει ήδη!


----------



## Elsa (Mar 7, 2013)

Το θαύμα της μπιρότητας...


----------



## Elsa (Mar 8, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, κορίτσια!


----------



## Elsa (Mar 9, 2013)

Παλιό αλλά καλό:


----------



## Themis (Mar 9, 2013)

_Disclaimer_: Εγώ και ο Δαεμάνος δεν φέρουμε ουδεμία ευθύνη για το θαύμα της μπιρότητας.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2013)

Όχι παίζουμε! ;)


Από: http://www.theinsider.gr/images/stories/733785_415462328544642_68952975_n.jpg


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2013)

Τέλειο, ξεράθηκα στα γέλια. :):):)


----------



## Earion (Mar 12, 2013)

Τελευταία χρειάστηκε να παρθούν μερικές δύσκολες αποφάσεις


----------



## bernardina (Mar 12, 2013)

Disgraced


----------



## Earion (Mar 12, 2013)

Να ξέρεις, Μπερναρντίνα, ότι πέρα από τα γέλια, είναι πραγματικά δύσκολη υπόθεση να αποκαθηλώσεις ένα είδωλο, όταν το έχεις προωθήσει ως πρότυπο στα παιδιά τόσα χρόνια.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 12, 2013)

Earion said:


> Να ξέρεις, Μπερναρντίνα, ότι πέρα από τα γέλια, είναι πραγματικά δύσκολη υπόθεση να αποκαθηλώσεις ένα είδωλο, όταν το έχεις προωθήσει ως πρότυπο στα παιδιά τόσα χρόνια.



Να ξέρεις, Εαρίωνα, ότι σ' εμένα προσωπικά μόνο γέλιο δεν προκαλούν αυτές οι αποκαθηλώσεις. Κι αν είναι γέλιο είναι πικρό.
Αν και -για λόγους που δεν είναι της παρούσης- φρόντισα από πολύ νεαρή ηλικία να απαλλαγώ από την ανάγκη _ειδώλων_ (και όχι προτύπων, φυσικά). Το ζόρι αρχίζει από τη στιγμή που το είδωλο ταυτίζεται --ως έννοια-- με το πρότυπο. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, υπάρχει πελώρια διαφορά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2013)

Φωτό απ' τη σημερινή _Ελευθερία_, που εμφανίστηκε στο Φ/Β:


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2013)

Επίκαιρο


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 21, 2013)

Ξέρω, παλιό, αλλά πάντα διασκεδαστικό... Wikipedian protester:


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Μάνα, πατέρα, ήρθε η ώρα να μάθετε την αλήθεια για μένα...


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 23, 2013)

Ο ορισμός της ειρωνείας:


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 25, 2013)

_"Alas the picture was a fake, but at least I didn’t have to spend the train fare finding out."_

http://daviddunnico.wordpress.com/2012/02/15/f-for-fake/

Θα ήταν πάντως πράγματι πολύ μεγάλη ειρωνεία.


----------



## SBE (Mar 25, 2013)

Όχι πως δεν υπάρχει κάποια αλήθεια στην είδηση. Απλά το σπίτι του Όργουελ είναι σε απομερο σημείο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2013)

Μια καθαρή φωτογραφία του σπιτιού βλέπουμε εδώ:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kipbot/4300201406/

Αλλά υπάρχει και περισσότερη πλάκα. Αν πας με π.χ. Google Maps και επισκεφτείς το σπίτι (22 Portobello Road, London, UK), αν κάνεις γύρω γύρω να δεις τι υπάρχει απέναντι, θα δεις αυτό στον απέναντι τοίχο:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8256899395/

Καλό;


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2013)

...
Art is sometimes iconically ironic or ironically iconic:

*STEVE ULLATHORNE: Restyles of the Dead and Famous*

























































Επειδή: «All Images are copyright Steve Ullathorne and must not be used without permission», αύριο θα τις σβήσω από δω.
Φάτε μάτια ψάρια και μυαλό στοχασμούς. Δείτε τις εκεί, 32 έχει αναρτήσει στον ιστότοπό του.


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2013)

...
Just popped out - May be some time


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2013)

(Κλαίω από τα γέλια. Επίσης, θα απαιτήσω αναγραφή της ειδοποίησης σε πολλά είδη περιπτέρου )


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Το 'χουμε ξανανεβάσει ότι το αφεντικό τρελάθηκε;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Το αφεντικό πλέον τρελάθηκε όσο δεν παίρνει!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Να σε δω πώς θα βγεις, ρε μπαγάσα!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Γελάστε και μ' αυτό, κλάψτε και μ' αυτό, κάντε, τελοσπάντων ό,τι θέλετε και μ' αυτό, αλλά αν μπορείτε εξηγήστε μου: ποια ακριβώς νίκη πετυχαίνουν αυτοί οι "συλλογικοί αγώνες"; Πώς βελτιώνεται η φοιτητική καθημερινότητα και οι ρυθμοί των σπουδών;
Αφήστε, αφήστε, δεν χρειάζεται. Το λέει από κάτω: Κάτω οι νόμοι και οι κανονισμοί, νόμος οι ανάγκες του κάθε φοιτητή.

Εύγε και της κυρίας καθηγήτριας που δεσμεύτηκε και υποσχέθηκε ότι δεν θα επαναληφθεί. Αμ' πώς! Σιγά μην κάτσει να σκάσει. Κι αν βγουν ζαγάρια και ντουβάρια, so what? No skin off her nose. Right?

Neat!






Κανένας για ταβλάκι;


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2013)

Όταν έχουμε «μαζικό κόψιμο», τέσσερα τινά μπορεί να συμβαίνουν: (α) Ή έχουμε την περίπτωση να έφαγαν όλοι από το ίδιο χαλασμένο φαγητό ή (β) την περίπτωση να ήταν πραγματικά υπερβολικά δύσκολα τα θέματα ακόμα και για τους πιο μελετημένους φοιτητές ή (γ) να μην ξέρει η καθηγήτρια να διδάξει σωστά και αποτελεσματικά ή (δ) να ξεχάσαμε ότι το δημοκρατικό πέντε μόνο στο Σύνταγμα της χώρας δεν έχει μπει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2013)

Στον πολιτισμένο κόσμο μαζικό κόψιμο σημαίνει ανικανότητα του καθηγητή, γιατί υποτίθεται ότι υπάρχουν σοβαρά κριτήρια για την εγγραφή των φοιτητών στο τμήμα. Στην Ελλάδα τα κριτήρια είναι ελαφρώς αστεία και το σύστημα αποθαρρύνει τον φοιτητή απ' το να παρακολουθεί και γενικά να είναι επιμελής. Άρα είναι συνήθως συνδυασμός ανικανότητας του καθηγητή και αδιαφορίας του φοιτητή, κττγμ.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Στον πολιτισμένο κόσμο μαζικό κόψιμο σημαίνει ανικανότητα του καθηγητή, γιατί υποτίθεται ότι υπάρχουν σοβαρά κριτήρια για την εγγραφή των φοιτητών στο τμήμα. Στην Ελλάδα τα κριτήρια είναι ελαφρώς αστεία και το σύστημα αποθαρρύνει τον φοιτητή απ' το να παρακολουθεί και γενικά να είναι επιμελής. Άρα είναι συνήθως συνδυασμός ανικανότητας του καθηγητή και αδιαφορίας του φοιτητή, κττγμ.



Όσον αφορά την Ελλάδα, δεδομένου ότι -τουλάχιστον με την εικόνα που είχα εγώ- ένα σεβαστό ποσοστό, 70-80% περνάει τα μαθήματα είτε αντιγράφοντας είτε με ξένες σημειώσεις, ένα αντίστοιχο ποσοστό αποτυχίας σε Κ.Σ. δεν θα μου φαινόταν καθόλου περίεργο. Βέβαια, κι εγώ αν ήμουν καθηγητής δεν θα ήθελα να με χτίσουν μέσα στο γραφείο μου, ή να μου κάψουν το αυτοκίνητο, οπότε μάλλον θα έδινα κι εγώ υποσχέσεις περί μη επανάληψης.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2013)

Όλα είναι ζήτημα δημοσίων σχέσεων. Όταν ήμουνα φοιτήτρια υπήρχαν δυο- τρία μαθήματα που κοβόταν το 90%, για να μην πω το 95% και βάλε. Και δεν γινόταν καμία διαμαρτυρία γιατί οι καθηγητές που τα δίδασκαν (όλοι από τον ίδιο τομέα) εφάρμοζαν τα εξής (όλα ή μερικά): 
α. πέρναγαν τους εκπροσώπους παρατάξεων- με μέτρο, όχι όλους με την πρώτη, τους μισούς το Σεπτέμβριο
β. είχαν άριστες σχέσεις με τις αριστερές παρατάξεις που ήταν αριθμητικά περισσότερες αλλά όλες παθαίνανε κλακάζ μόλις ο καθηγητής το έπαιζε ευρωκομμουνιστής π.χ. ή έλεγε τίποτα επαναστατικό στο μάθημα, π.χ. για το καθηγητικό κατεστημένο
γ. φρόντιζαν να πιάνουν φιλίες με τους φοιτητές, ειδικά με τις μεγάλες παρέες, μάλλον γιατί άμα η μισή παρέα λέει καλά λόγια για σένα η άλλη μισή δεν θα φωνάζει (και μετά τους $%$#! το σόι και δεν λέει κανένας τίποτα)
δ. σε προετοίμαζαν ότι τα θέματα θα είναι ζόρικα _αλλά απλά_. Είχαμε έναν που επέμενε ότι είναι ζήτημα κατανόησης της φυσικής, αν δεν την κατανοείς δεν μπορείς να βρεις την απάντηση. Σου πούλαγε κιόλας μούρη ότι αυτός είναι τάχα ο πρό Σέλντον Κούπερ Σέλντον Κούπερ, οπότε έπαιρνες ένα τριάρι και έλεγες κι ευχαριστώ
ε. Βρίζανε τους φοιτητές. Έτσι. Στην ψύχρα: _ρεμάλια, είσαστε άχρηστοι, φτάσατε πέμπτο έτος και δε μάθατε τίποτα και τώρα δεν μπορώ να σας κάνω μάθημα γιατί έχετε κενά_. Αυτό σε συνδυασμό με συμπεριφορά αλητάμπουρα κουτσαβάκη, πέταγμα υπονοούμενων στις φοιτήτριες (όχι του είδους του γλοιώδους πορνόγερου αλλά του και καλά απελευθερωμένου θεού του σεξ που εφόσον η φοιτήτρια δεν ξάπλωσε στην έδρα με τα πόδια ανοιχτά με το που τον είδε είναι ανοργασμικιά), εμφάνιση στο μάθημα σαν σιτεμένος ροκαμπίλης (στην πραγματικότητα σαν μεσήλιξ που προσπαθεί απεγνωσμένα να αντισταθεί στο χρόνο) κλπ κλπ εξιτάριζε ιδιαίτερα τους αναρχοαυτόνομους φοιτητές και τους έπιανε η άμιλλα (να βράσω τα άμυλα). Και μετά ερχόταν η γείωση στις εξετάσεις και δεν έβγαζε κιχ κανένας. 

Στο πανεπιστήμιο τους συνάντησα όλους αυτούς.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2013)

Γράφοντας το παραπάνω, ειδικά το (ε), η σκέψη μου πήγε στο τι έχω υποστεί σαν άνθρωπος γένους θηλυκού στην Ελλάδα. Και τι συμπεριφορά ανεχόμασταν γιατί δεν μας είχε πει κανένας ότι δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένες να την ανεχτούμε. Άει σιχτίρ, μου χάλασε η διάθεση, πάω να κάψω κανέναν στηθόδεσμο και να διαβάσω λίγη Ναομί Γουλφ να έρθω στα ίσα μου...


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2013)

Τζα!


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Τζα!


Τι θα πει «τζα»; Πώς ξέρεις ότι ανεβαίνει και δεν κατεβαίνει;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2013)

Όταν κάποιος κατεβαίνει κοιτάζει προς τα κάτω, είναι πολύ απλό. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

Touché. (Για να λέμε και κανένα touché πού και πού.)


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Όταν κάποιος κατεβαίνει κοιτάζει προς τα κάτω, είναι πολύ απλό. :)





nickel said:


> Touché. (Για να λέμε και κανένα touché πού και πού.)



Αυτό να μου πεις. Touché, για να βάζουμε και κανένα λίνκι θ'κό μας πού και πού.  :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2013)

Από εδώ: http://www.impactlab.net/category/crazy-photos/ (ακατάλληλο για όσους έχουν κοντινό deadline).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Πεζόδρομος Μεθώνης, Εξάρχεια.
> Εδώ, η έμφαση δίνεται στην ...αιναντύωση και όχι στην ουσία που -υποθέτω- θα ήταν μια φωνολογική (σωστά το λέω; ) ορθογραφία.


Είναι μετρημένες οι μέρες της ανορθογραφίας!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2013)

Κρητικά:





Κορφιάτικα:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 23, 2013)

:lol::lol:
Κλαίω...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2013)

Αυτό πά' να πει blending in with the environment.
Or is it adapt to a new enviroment? :huh:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/photos-you-really-need-to-look-at-to-understand


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2013)

Κι αυτό αφιερωμένο στον Δύτη, που έχει θέμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2013)

@350
Είναι απίθανο το τι συγκεντρώνουν για χάρη μας στο διαδίκτυο!

Το πρώτο μού θυμίζει κάποιον γνωστό πίνακα, αλλά ο άλτσι δεν με αφήνει να θυμηθώ λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> @350
> Είναι απίθανο το τι συγκεντρώνουν για χάρη μας στο διαδίκτυο!
> 
> Το πρώτο μού θυμίζει κάποιον γνωστό πίνακα, αλλά ο άλτσι δεν με αφήνει να θυμηθώ λεπτομέρειες.


Για ρίξε μια ματιά κι εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2013)

Ο Ιησούς από τη Νεοσέτ:





Και οι σύγχρονοι άγιοι μαζεμένοι (νομίζω μόνον τον Άι Ποντ είχα βάλει παλιότερα): http://marionastro.blogspot.gr/2011/07/blog-post_22.html


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2013)

Νομίζω πως λείπει ο Άγιος Χαράτσιος ο Εκκαθαριστικός.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Marinos (Apr 26, 2013)

Μα πού τα βρίσκετε... 
(Βασικά πέρασα να πω ότι, Μπέρνι, είδα την αφιέρωση και φχαριστώ: Quite so!)


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2013)

Πατάω εκεί που λέει «Click here to view the original image», αλλά πάλι η ίδια μού βγαίνει... :)

Το λέω επειδή έχουν κάνει εκπληκτικές αλλαγές στο πρωτότυπο. Δείτε το κλομπ, ας πούμε.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2013)

Πάντα μπροστά, στο διαφημιστικό δώρο! :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 29, 2013)

Το άλλο σχέδιο αναπτήρα γράφει: Με χρησιμοποιείτε; Ραντεβού στον Γκίκα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Apr 29, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2013)

Δύο φωτογραφίες χωρίς λόγια (μάλλον περσινές) από τα χεράκια μου, ξεχασμένες σε κάποιο κινητό:


----------



## bernardina (May 6, 2013)

Στο τέλος θα φτιάξουμε αγιολόγιο...


----------



## bernardina (May 6, 2013)

Κι όμως βάφονται! :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (May 9, 2013)

Παράκληcη παράκληcη
μα δίχωc να διαβάcειc
όcο και να παρακαλάc
τον πάτο θε να πιάcειc

Εκείνο το (και όχι μόνο) τι ακριβώς σημαίνει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Εκείνο το (και όχι μόνο) τι ακριβώς σημαίνει;


Ίσως ότι πιάνει και για απολυτήριες, κατατακτήριες, τμηματικές, πτυχιακές, ΑΣΕΠ κ.ο.κ. Κανονική εισπήδηση στις δραστηριότητες των φροντιστηρίων. Και πού να ολοκληρωθεί η απελευθέρωση των αγορών! :laugh:


----------



## SBE (May 9, 2013)

Μπέρνι, εύγε για το τετράστιχο.
Η παράκληση νομίζω είναι για τους γονείς περισσότερο: να τους βοηθήσει ο Θεός να δεχτούν, χωρίς να αυτοδικήσουν, ότι το τούβλο τους δεν διάβασε και πήγαν χαμένα τα λεφτά για φροντιστήρια. Να δεχτούν με εγκαρτέρηση τα καλά και τα κακά νέα. Και να έρθει και λίγη φώτιση για να καταλάβουν ότι όλα αυτά είναι μάταια.


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (May 22, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2013)

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει ακόμα πρόστιμο για ανορθογραφίες σε επίσημες πινακίδες.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2013)

Αρχίσαμε τις γενικεύσεις; Να βάλω ανέκδοτα για ξανθιές; Έχω κι άλλα: για γυναίκες οδηγούς, για μπάτσους, ό,τι βάζει ο νους σας.


mod's note: οι γενικεύσεις η «συζήτηση» συνεχίζεται εκεί.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

Για σεμεδάκια, μόνο εκεί είχαμε γράψει;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> Για σεμεδάκια, μόνο εκεί είχαμε γράψει;



Για την ώρα, ναι.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 10, 2013)

Πέρασε ένα πουλάκι τσίου και μου κελάηδησε στ' αυτί να το αφιερώσω στον Ζάζουλα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2013)

.
.


bernardina said:


> Πέρασε ένα πουλάκι τσίου και μου κελάηδησε στ' αυτί να το αφιερώσω στον Ζάζουλα. View attachment 3942


E όχι κσι σοβαρός browser o Safari!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2013)

Για όσους ξέρουν τη σχετική διαφήμιση:


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 14, 2013)

http://paradekarto.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/yperatou.png


----------



## bernardina (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## dharvatis (Jun 16, 2013)

JimAdams said:


> http://paradekarto.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/yperatou.png



Τέλειο! Πού το ξετρύπωσες;;; :-D :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2013)

...
@ Μπέρνη, #382:

Μπαλκόνι - Φανάρι FAIL.

Κολώνα FAIL: Ρέθυμνο Edition:







Στην Άνω Τούμπα Δε Σπάνε Πιάτα: Σπάνε Μπαλκόνια:






Σκάλα FAIL Στην Οδό Καραπιπέρη







ΚατασκεFAIL: Όταν Ο Μάστορας Έχει Πιει Δυο Μπιρίτσες Παραπάνω







and other epic fails at skylospito.gr.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2013)

Η Λεξιλογία-Τελεσόπινγκ παρουσιάζει το ιδανικό δώρο για προβεβλημένο μέλος μας που όλως προσφάτως εδήλωσε ότι δεν απολαμβάνει τις επισκέψεις σπίτι του — ιδού λοιπόν το ξεκουμπιδοπατάκι για κάθε νοικοκύρη που βρίσκεται μονίμως στο τσακίδ' κέφι:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2013)

Και μια ευγενική προσφορά της οργάνωσης D.A.D.D. (Dads Against Daughters Dating):


----------



## bernardina (Jun 23, 2013)

Σπαρακτικές αλήθειες.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 23, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Και μια ευγενική προσφορά της οργάνωσης D.A.D.D. (Dads Against Daughters Dating):


Στο ίδιο πνεύμα:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2013)

Τέτοιες ιδέες τις ρίχνουν όταν τα παιδιά είναι σε formative ηλικίες (όταν διαπλάθεται ακόμα ο χαρακτήρας). Όχι όταν έχουν περάσει σε ηλικίες της σχολής «Joey doesn't share food».


----------



## bernardina (Jun 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τέτοιες ιδέες τις ρίχνουν όταν τα παιδιά είναι σε formative ηλικίες (όταν διαπλάθεται ακόμα ο χαρακτήρας). Όχι όταν έχουν περάσει σε ηλικίες της σχολής «Joey doesn't share food».


----------



## Earion (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

Πάντα τηρείτε την εκ κοπριών προτεραιότητα:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

Αν δεν είχε παρασοβαρέψει το αβαταρόνημα θα την έβαζα εκεί, καθότι ταιριάζει πολύ για δικό μου άβαταρ: :inno:


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2013)

Α, η γυμναστική μου!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 30, 2013)

Μου θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο: 
-Ρε συ! Πάχυνες;
-Όχι! Ξεχάστηκα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2013)

Είσαι μεταφραστής κι έχεις λιώσει στην καρέκλα πρωί-βράδυ θεωρώντας ότι οι βλακίτσες στο φέισμπουκ και οι ατέλειωτες ώρες βιντεοθέασης συνιστούν legitimate χρόνο έρευνας για τη μεταφραστική δουλειά που προσποιείσαι ότι κάνεις, κι αναρωτιέσαι πώς θα γίνει να ρίξεις καμιά απ' τις τύπισσες που βλέπεις στα προφίλ τους να το τρίζουνε το Τράντος; Ή, έστω, είσαι ήρως μεταφραστής που δουλεύεις πραγματικά νυχθημερόν σε μια ανήλιαγη τρύπα για να επιβιώσεις, είσαι πιο άσπρος κι από χιονοθύελλα στην Ανταρκτική, κι αναρωτιέσαι πώς θα κάνεις 100% matching σ' όλες αυτές τις πονηρούλες που 'χουν κάνει πλούσιο τον Σαλονικιό που πουλάει το Pretty Bra; Worry no more! Η Λεξιλογία Τελεσόπινγκ έχει, όπως πάντα, τη λύση για κάθε χειμαζόμενο μεταφραστή: http://oloigiaolous.gr/site/dite-tin-andriki-apantisi-sta-pretty-bra-ta-spai-foto/


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2013)

Sixpacking the impossible. 

Δε με λες, σε τι μεγέθη βγαίνει αυτό το επαναστυτικό προϊόν, σε πόσες φέτες;
Γιατί το βλέπω άκαμπτο και σε μερικούς θα έχει μεγάλη κλίση από την κατακόρυφο, το κάτω μέρος τουλάχιστον. 
Εκτός αν κάνω λάθος και είναι λαστέξ, ντεμεκορμάρα, shapewear for him. Σ'εξάδες.


----------



## Costas (Jul 5, 2013)

Εντάξει, οι αγιογράφοι το λάνσαραν πρώτοι στον Χριστό.


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2013)

...
Από τη φατσομάδα Translators do it better:


----------



## bernardina (Jul 7, 2013)

Εμένα μου άρεσε πολύ αυτό.:s


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Εμένα μου άρεσε πολύ αυτό.:s



Ναι, βέβαια, μαζοχιστές είμαστε κατά βάθος, με σύνδρομο καταδίωξης λόγω εθισμού στις εργασιακές συνθήκες.

I just wish we'll meet all deadlines, and our lines will never be dead (text, life-, communication or otherwise, except the one we'll be dangling on).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2013)

O κορέκτορας: http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/39669


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2013)

Ψάχνω να βρω αυτή τη φωτογραφία σε βιντεάκι με ήχο...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 20, 2013)

Πειραγμένο ξεπειραγμένο, έχει πλάκα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2013)

Zazula said:


>



:woot::lol:
...
Αυτό μάλιστα, είναι σίγουρα extra-marital, εκτός γάμου κι εκτός οικίας, σε οίκο ή στο ύπαιθρο. 

Stonelifters will be fellow-suited, bearded and booted; it's the law of the land - and follow suit to boot, with their own booty.






Ehh, all right. Two points, ah, two flats, and a packet of gravel. :inno:


Αν είναι προγαμιαίο και θα χρειαστούν βουρδουλιές, λίγη υπομονή παρακαλώ:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2013)

Αυτό μου θύμισε αυτό:


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό μου θύμισε αυτό:








... ... ...





*Μα ούτε ένα φάδο;






Βου πα πα, βου πα πα, βαλς βασανιάρικο.







Το κακό είναι ότι δεν αποτελεί καν παρελθόν. 
Με σύμβαση εργασίας ορισμένου χρόνου (indentured assistant) ή χωρίς;


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2013)

Μη μου πείτε ότι αυτή δεν είναι φωτογραφία για γέλια και για κλάματα...
http://www.protothema.gr/files/1/2013/07/22/remos/pricesss.jpg

Αληθεύει ότι ο Αντώνης Ρέμος εμπνεύστηκε από τους υπεύθυνους της Λυρικής (1500 δωρεάν εισιτήρια σε ανέργους για την πρόβα τζενεράλε της Μαντάμ Μπατερφλάι) και θα φιλοξενήσει ανέργους στην επόμενη πρόβα του (μείον τις σαμπάνιες);



http://www.protothema.gr/life-style...-dei-o-soible-kai-tha-perpatisei-o-anthropos/


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2013)

Θα έλεγα ότι είναι. 
Αλλά ας στείλω άλλη μία φωτογραφία από Λονδίνο, χτες, με την ευκαιρία της γέννησης του διαδόχου του διαδόχου του διαδόχου, που νομίζω ότι μετά από τα χτεσινά καιρικά φαινόμενα και τις παρατηρήσεις του Δαεμάνου δεν το γλυτώνει το παρατσούκλι Ντέμιαν:


(34 βαθμοί και κατά τις έξι με ξύπνησαν κεραυνοί και αστραπές και τελικά χτες τη νύχτα έγινε Χολιγουντιανό θρίλερ)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 25, 2013)

If Mona was on Instagram


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2013)

For happier screws (just check out the smile!):


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2013)

Με ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλη διαφορά το dafuck i just saw της ημέρας:





Η συνέχεια στο αιγο-ιστικό νήμα: 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13778-Το-αιγο-ιστικό-νήμα


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2013)

Αν όχι για κλάματα, σίγουρα για προβληματισμό:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

http://9laughs.com/people-ridiculously-interacting-with-statues-19-pictures/


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2013)

H Μαντόνα και η νέα μόδα στολίσματος των δοντιών. Τα σχόλια δικά σας.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 22, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> H Μαντόνα και η νέα μόδα στολίσματος των δοντιών. Τα σχόλια δικά σας.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 22, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2013)

Μου φαίνεται τραγελαφική αυτή η επιγραφή:






Αντί να λέει: Προσοχή! κίνδυνος κατάρρευσης τοίχου / αρχιτεκτονικών μελών (για να το πω πολύ κομψά!), λέει κίνδυνος από πτώση οικοδομικών υλικών, λες και πρόκειται για γιαπί.

Είναι δε στην Πλάκα, δίπλα σε πασίγνωστη ταβέρνα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2013)

Αχαχαχα! Τουλάχιστον είναι συγκεκριμένη και ορθογραφημένη.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2013)

Costas said:


> Αντί να λέει: Προσοχή! κίνδυνος κατάρρευσης τοίχου / αρχιτεκτονικών μελών (για να το πω πολύ κομψά!), λέει κίνδυνος από πτώση οικοδομικών υλικών, λες και πρόκειται για γιαπί.


Μα δεν λέει καν "Κίνδυνος *από *πτώση", λέει "Κίνδυνος *στην *πτώση". Και μόνο γι' αυτό, φαντάζει τραγελαφική. Τι θα πει "κίνδυνος στην πτώση"; Τα υλικά κινδυνεύουν να χτυπήσουν και να τραυματιστούν όταν πέφτουν;


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2013)

Ε, αυτό είναι γλωσσικό. Το...σχόλιο του δικού μου πνεύματος ήταν o ογκολιθικός ευφημισμός, που απειλεί να καταπλακώσει τους διαβάτες και τους (μη ελληνόφωνους) τουρίστες.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2013)

Εντάξει, δεν είναι φωτογραφία, αλλά...


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2013)

Phuc dat Hotel!


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Phuc dat Hotel!
> ...



Well, I'll be damned. Fuk mi in the sushi bar! I was blown away...


----------



## cougr (Sep 12, 2013)

I was somewhat blown away just the other day when I saw a whole shelf of these at the supermarket


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2013)

cougr said:


> I was somewhat blown away when I saw a whole shelf of these at the supermarket the other day
> 
> View attachment 4098


Here's something hot, sweet and tasty to go with it


----------



## bernardina (Sep 15, 2013)

Έτσι ψηφίζουν στην Αυστραλία. Χαλλλαρά. :laugh:


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2013)

Δεν με εκπλήσσει. Η Αυστραλία είναι η πιο ανώμαλη χώρα του κόσμου. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που όλα τα δηλητηριώδη πλάσματα της φύσης ζούνε εκεί, ο Θεός την μισεί.


----------



## cougr (Sep 15, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Έτσι ψηφίζουν στην Αυστραλία. Χαλλλαρά. :laugh:



.......και παραλιακά!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 15, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν με εκπλήσσει. Η Αυστραλία είναι η πιο ανώμαλη χώρα του κόσμου. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που όλα τα δηλητηριώδη πλάσματα της φύσης ζούνε εκεί, ο Θεός την μισεί.



Ελπίζω να τρολάρεις ηθελημένα, γιατί εγώ τη φωτογραφία την έβαλα για καλό. :blink: Και Αυστραλία-Νέα Ζηλανδία είναι θαυμαστά κι αγαπημένα μέρη. 
Πάρ' το πίσω λέμε, θα σε δαγκώσω και θα φαρμακωθείς. :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Πάρ' το πίσω λέμε, θα σε δαγκώσω και θα φαρμακωθείς. :devil:



Γιατί, έχεις αυστραλέζικη καταγωγή; Μουαχαχαα!:twit::twit::twit:


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2013)

Μα δεν μπορεί αυτό το παιδί, αν δεν κάνει το πνεύμα αντιλογίας τουλάχιστον άπαξ ημερησίως θα του πάει στραβά η μέρα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 15, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν με εκπλήσσει. Η Αυστραλία είναι η πιο ανώμαλη χώρα του κόσμου.


Μα φυσικά, αφού στέκονται ανάποδα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μα φυσικά, αφού στέκονται ανάποδα!



Αυτό είναι μύθος.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2013)

.


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2013)

Zazula said:


> .



Μέχρι και γι' αυτό έχουμε νήμα: *ducts and ducks, and two appendices. *:laugh: 

Για το άλλο, να γνέσουμε κάτι, όχι πολύ μακρύ όμως.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2013)

daeman said:


> Για το άλλο, να γνέσουμε κάτι, όχι πολύ μακρύ όμως.


Γιατί να γνέσουμε; Δεν φτάνει να γνέψουμε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2013)

It's all a matter of aspect, Horatio.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2013)

The Dewey Decimal Classification system; you're doing it right:


----------



## Earion (Sep 30, 2013)

*+*

:curse:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Για σεμεδάκια, μόνο εκεί είχαμε γράψει;


Well, that escalated quickly...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2013)

Για γέλια και για κλάματα, πραγματικά: http://luben.tv/blogosphere/politics/25810/


----------



## bernardina (Oct 26, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για γέλια και για κλάματα, πραγματικά: http://luben.tv/blogosphere/politics/25810/


Να προσθέσουμε και τον κλαυσίγελο της ημέρας


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2013)

Με αφορμή τα λεωφορεία που ντύθηκαν «Καβάφη; Δεν Καβάφη;», η εμβληματική γιαγκοδράκειος ατάκα —η οποία, φυσικά, έχει γεννήσει και *μιμίδιο*— σε dead-on timing με τον θάνατο Φώσκολου:


----------



## Elsa (Nov 2, 2013)

Ποιητικό και τούτο δω:

(Ολόκληρο το κείμενο, χωρίς εικόνα: 
-Προσοχή! Θέλει να Σεφέρη με τα νερά του. 
-Α τον Ελύτη! Θα του Ρίτσο στάχτη στα μάτια κ μετά θα Καβάφη μαύρα! 
-Ρε μαφία,τι Σικελιανός είσαι συ!)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Palavra (Nov 4, 2013)

Daeman mode
:twit: :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 4, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Daeman mode
> :twit: :twit:



:lol:
Τελικά οι Κινέζοι έχουν περίεργους τρόπους να κάνουν μανικιούρ. Τρέμω στην ιδέα να δω με τι κάνουν πεντικιούρ... Ίσως με κάτι που παραπέμπει σ' αυτό;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Τρέμω στην ιδέα να δω με τι κάνουν πεντικιούρ...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 4, 2013)

:lol::clap:


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2013)

Μα αφού είναι γνωστό τι νύχια έχουν οι Κινέζοι.
Και εδώ κινέζος πεντικιουρίστας σε δράση:

Και κυρία μετά από μανικιούρ-πεντικιούρ


----------



## dolphink (Nov 12, 2013)

Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος της εφημερίδας, πρόκειται για πολύ ξεχωριστές φωτογραφίες!

http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/12929...που-περιγράφουν-όσα-δεν-μπορεί-καμία-λέξη-εικ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2013)

Α, μάλιστα...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 30, 2013)

Πιο politically correct πεθαίνεις...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 30, 2013)

Αχαχαχαχα! Και τι ακριβώς δηλαδή είναι ο πειρατής, κατά το βιβλίο;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 30, 2013)

Φαίνεται πως είναι ολόκληρη σειρά, Jake and the Neverland Pirates. Βλέπω πως έχει και βιντεάκια, και games και απ' όλα τα καλά. Ε, ναι, αν προσπαθείς να δώσεις politically correct ανατροφή σε ένα παιδί χρησιμοποιώντας ως πρότυπο έναν πειρατή, μοιραία θα τα μπλέξεις κάποια στιγμή.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 3, 2013)

The see-food diet!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 4, 2013)

Alternatively, use teeth...


----------



## bernardina (Dec 11, 2013)

Εδώ δεν μιλάμε για στιγμιότυπα, μιλάμε για ολόκληρη βουβή, και ταυτόχρονα λαλίστατη, ιστορία:

Πρώτη φωτό, horsing around at a most inopportune moment, in the most innapropriate way.


Δεύτερη φωτό, το μελαψό παλικάρι χαριεντίζεται με την ξανθιά.



Στην τρίτη, το μόνο σοβαρό άτομο εντέλει εκεί μέσα έχει επιβάλει την τάξη.
Way to go, Michelle! Kι ας σου έχει γυρίσει την πλάτη το αγόρι. Ξιδάκι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2013)

Πφφφ. Η Helle (προσοχή στο άρθρο), η πρωθυπουργός της Δανίας, που το 'χει παράπονο που δεν την καλούν στους G7, βρέθηκε να κάθεται ανάμεσα σε Ομπάμα και Κάμερον και σκέφτηκε να απαθανατίσει την ιστορική στιγμή. Άλλωστε, ξέρετε ότι στις κηδείες ανθρώπων, ακόμα και κοντινών μας, που έφυγαν πλήρεις ημερών, το ρίχνουμε περισσότερο στην πλάκα παρά στην κατήφεια του πένθους. Για τους ηγέτες που περνάνε τις περισσότερες ώρες κάτω από το σφυροκόπημα της δικής τους καθημερινότητας, οι ώρες στο γήπεδο ήταν ώρες γνήσιας χαλάρωσης. Θα το ξέρατε αν είχατε παρακολουθήσει το λάιβ. 

Η Μισέλ δεν είναι το μόνο σοβαρό άτομο. Είναι η μόνη χωρίς αξίωμα και σοβαρές σκοτούρες. Η κατήφεια που βγάζει είναι καθαρή γυναικεία ζήλια που ο δικός της χαριεντίζεται με την ξανθιά. Ακολουθούν τα κλασικά γυναικεία μούτρα, που είναι ό,τι το χειρότερο με εξαίρεση τη μουρμούρα στιλ Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2013)

Συμπαρατάσσομαι αναφανδόν με τη συντρόφισσα Μισέλ και την Μπέρνι παραπάνω. Θάνατος στα selfies!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 11, 2013)

Η Ζωή δεν μουρμουρίζει. Η Ζωή ωρύεται. Ενίοτε φωνάζει και βοήθεια με όλη τη δύναμη των πνευμόνων της.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 11, 2013)

Βρείτε τις ομοιότητες και τις διαφορές. :twit:  :inno:


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2013)

:lol:
...
H προφανής διαφορά (ή ίσως προαφανής· δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να υποχωρήσει το Ααα μπροστά στο Οοο, σ' αυτήν τη σύνθεση): 

Their Hair 






Ο αφανογράφος της γειτονιάς σας
I knew it! I should have been a hairdresser.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2013)

Άσχετο, αλλά δείχνει πόσο έχουν αλλάξει οι κομμωτικές μόδες: είδα τον τύπο στην φωτό του γιουτουμπακιού (πριν πατήσω το πλέι) και σκέφτηκα ότι αυτή η ηθοποιός ποιά είναι;


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


>



Η λέξη-κλειδί εδώ είναι η εκζήτηση, η επιδίωξη της διαφοροποίησης σε λάθος πράγματα. Προχτές έγινε συζήτηση για το περίεργο κούρεμα μιας βουλευτίνας του Σύριζα. Εμένα μπορεί να με ενδιαφέρει να κρίνω κυρίως τι λένε και τι κάνουν στο πλαίσιο του δημόσιου ρόλου τους, αλλά, όταν κάνουν κάποια επιλογή που αφορά τη συμπεριφορά τους ή την εμφάνισή τους και αυτή διαφοροποιείται από γενικότερα αποδεκτές νόρμες, δεν πρέπει να παραπονιούνται αν κάποιοι επικεντρώνονται σε λάθος πράγματα. Αν σηκώνουν κάποιο σταυρό με την επιδίωξη να αλλάξουν τα μυαλά του κόσμου, θα τον σηκώσουν το σταυρό μέχρι να συνηθίσει ο κόσμος να δέχεται το εξαντρίκ. Αν από την άλλη το κάνουν απλώς για να τραβήξουν την προσοχή και όπως να 'ναι, ε, το κατάφεραν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2013)

Βέβαια το ζήτημα είναι ο λόγος που θέλουν να τραβήξουν την προσοχή. Αν είναι για να τους ακούσει ο κόσμος, καλώς. Υπάρχουν όμως κι άλλοι λόγοι, πολύ πιο συχνοί, φοβάμαι.


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2013)

SBE said:


> Άσχετο, αλλά δείχνει πόσο έχουν αλλάξει οι κομμωτικές μόδες: είδα τον τύπο στην φωτό του γιουτουμπακιού (πριν πατήσω το πλέι) και σκέφτηκα ότι αυτή η ηθοποιός ποιά είναι;



As I'm sure you saw, it's a he, and not insignificant at all:

*Donnie Dacus *is a guitarist, singer, actor, writer, and co-producer, born in Pasadena, Texas.
By the age of 14, he was teaching guitar in the local music store and playing with a local band he organized called The Chantels.
...
Dacus has contributed to a number of artists albums that went Gold, Platinum, and Multi-Platinum as a singer, songwriter, and guitarist. Dacus’ background vocals may be heard on Billy Joel's “My Life”.
Dacus has worked and performed with a number of renowned musicians, including Billie Joel, Boz Scaggs, Crosby, Stills, & Nash, Neil Young, John Lennon, Elvin Bishop, REO Speedwagon, Steve Cropper, Kiki Dee, Elton John, Chicago, The Turtles, Roger McGuinn, Badfinger, Bobby Womack, Mac Davis, Veronique Sanson, Bonnie Bramlett, Deep Purple, Ambrosia, Orleans, Berry Gordy of Motown's MoWest Label group Odyssey, Rick James, and Spirit.
Dacus has performed at major concert venues such as The Hollywood Bowl, Carnegie Hall, Kennedy Center, the Greek Theaters, Dick Clark Live, Pine Knob Music Festival, Merry Weather Post Pavilion, Tanglewood, A Week In Central Park Dr. Pepper Stage, King Biscuits Concert Hour, Don Kirshner Rock Concert, Midnight Special, The Olympia in Paris and Summerfest in Milwaukee’s Navy Pier at ChicagoFest, where more than 150,000 people attended, Dacus covered the front page of the Chicago Tribune and the cover of People Magazine during tenure with the group Chicago who garnished the Hollywood Walk of Fame Award. ... Dacus' debut with Chicago (_Hot Streets) _went to #12 and platinum.

It is said that he also played guitar on John Lennon's *Rock 'n' Roll *album, but he's not listed in the credits and there's no verification as to which track he played on, or even if he was indeed featured on the released version of the album. 
Whatever happened to Donnie Dacus?


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2013)

nickel said:


> Προχτές έγινε συζήτηση για το περίεργο κούρεμα μιας βουλευτίνας του Σύριζα.



Νόμιζα ότι το ζήτημα στη συγκεκριμένη ήταν η μπλούζα με τον Μίκυ Μάους, κατευθείαν από τη λαϊκή της γειτονιάς σας 

Το ντυσιμο των περισσότερων βουλευτών είναι απλά πολιτική δήλωση. Είμαι παιδί του λαού, δε φοράω γραβάτα. Είμαι αντισυμβατική, φοράω ξεχαρβαλωμένς μπότες, κι ας μπορώ με το μισθό του βουλευτή να αγοράσω εκατό μπότες. Κλπ κλπ κλπ. 

Η κυρία με τα γκρι πιο πάνω πάντως δε νομίζω ότι κάνει πολιτική κίνηση, απλά νομίζει ότ είναι καλοντυμένη. Και δεν είναι και τόσο μοναδικό το ντύσιμό της, νομίζω ότι άμα καθίσει κανείς σε κεντρικό σημείο και παρατηρεί θα δει πολλές ντυμένες έτσι.


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2013)

SBE said:


> ...Και δεν είναι και τόσο μοναδικό το ντύσιμό της, νομίζω ότι άμα καθίσει κανείς σε κεντρικό σημείο και παρατηρεί θα δει πολλές ντυμένες έτσι.



May the Force be with them. They're gonna need it.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2013)

SBE said:


> Νόμιζα ότι το ζήτημα στη συγκεκριμένη ήταν η μπλούζα με τον Μίκυ Μάους, κατευθείαν από τη λαϊκή της γειτονιάς σας


Πρόσθεσα σύνδεσμο για όσους δεν έχουν το εύρος της ενημέρωσής μου.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2013)

Ξαναβλέπω τη φωτογραφία και αυτό που με ενοχλεί παραμένει το ντύσιμο κι όχι το κούρεμα. Δεν θα έλεγα ότι της πάει ιδιαίτερα αυτό το μαλλί, αλλά άμα έχεις μύτη σαν ράμφος γαλοπούλας, ε, περιορίζεσαι λίγο στα κουρέματα. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι Έλληνες έχουν γενικά πρόβλημα με το ντύσιμο. Είχα πρόσφατα μια συζήτηση με Έλληνες άρτι αφιχθέντες στο Λονδίνο που τους συμβούλεψε κάποιος ποιό είναι το σωστό ντύσιμο για δουλειές στο Σίτυ (κουστούμι σε σκούρα χρώματα με πουκάμισο σε ανοιχτά χρώματα και γραβάτα) και αντί να πουν ένα ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση άρχισαν τα γνωστά:
α. μα εγώ έχω πολύ ακριβά σινιέ σπορ ρούχα, γιατί να μην τα φορέσω;
β. μμμμμμμ, σιγά τους σπουδαίους Άγγλους, που ντύνονται κακόγουστα 
γ. το παν είναι ο άνθρωπος, κι όχι το περιτύλιγμα (αυτό δεν είναι τόσο βαθυστόχαστο όσο ακούγεται, είναι κλασσικό όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια)
και χίλιες δυο άλλες δικαιολογίες του στυλ δεν θα αλλάξω εγώ, να αλλάξουν τα άλλα 60 εκατομμύρια. Μου θύμισε μια άλλη περίπτωση στο πανεπιστήμιο που είχαμε λάβει όλη η τάξη μια πρόσκληση που απαιτούσε σμόκιν και οι μόνοι που το έκαναν μεγάλο ζήτημα ήταν οι Έλληνες- με το κλασσικό επιχείρημα "μα έχω κουστούμι Αρμάνι, πιο ακριβό από τα φτηνοσμόκιν που έχουν οι άλλοι". Η επιλογή "δεν πηγαίνω στην εκδήλωση γιατί δε γουστάρω να βάλω σμόκιν" δεν τους πέρασε από το μυαλό. Και την πίτα ολόκληρη, και το σκύλο χορτάτο. 
Κάθε στιγμή κρινόμαστε, και κρινόμαστε κυρίως για την εμφάνισή μας. 
Και στο κάτω κάτω, γιατί η κριτική για την εμφάνιση της γυμνάστριας της παρέλασης ήταν ΟΚ και η κριτική της βουλευτίνας δεν είναι; 

Τα'πα και ξεθύμανα.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 12, 2013)

The story behind "that selfie"

Έτσι, για να μην έχετε τύψεις την επόμενη φορά που θα κάνετε μπάχαλο την κηδεία του μπάρμπα σας.
Και σιγά που θα γλίτωνε ο Μαντέλα. :glare:

From the podium, Obama had just qualified Mandela as a “giant of history who moved a nation towards justice." After his stirring eulogy, America’s first black president sat about 150 metres across from where I was set up. He was surrounded by other foreign dignitaries and I decided to follow his movements with the help of my 600 mm x 2 telephoto lens.

So Obama took his place amid these leaders who’d gathered from all corners of the globe. Among them was British Prime Minister David Cameron, as well as *a woman who I wasn’t able to immediately identify.* I later learned it was the Danish Prime Minister Helle Thorning Schmidt. *I’m a German-Colombian based in India, so I don’t feel too bad I didn’t recognize her!** At the time, I thought it must have been one of Obama’s many staffers.

Anyway, suddenly this woman pulled out her mobile phone and took a photo of herself smiling with Cameron and the US president. I captured the scene reflexively. All around me in the stadium, South Africans were dancing, singing and laughing to honour their departed leader. It was more like a carnival atmosphere, not at all morbid. The ceremony had already gone on for two hours and would last another two. The atmosphere was totally relaxed – I didn’t see anything shocking in my viewfinder, president of the US or not. We are in Africa.

*Το τόνισα γιατί μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον ως αντίληψη.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2013)

Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι η πρωθυπουργός της Δανίας είναι συζυγος του γιού του Νηλ Κίνοκ, πρώην αρχηγού των Εργατικών της Αγγλίας, οπότε η φωτογραφία ήταν οικογενειακή (με τα ξαδέρφια του άντρα της).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2013)

Οι φωτογραφίες της χρονιάς για το 2013, απ' το Reuters:


----------



## bernardina (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Dec 27, 2013)

Easy on the curry, buddy... :cheek:


----------



## Elsa (Jan 2, 2014)

Τρελός αυτοσαρκασμός! 





"Άλας Barricadas: self iodized street salt. Σε κάθε συλλογική κουζίνα που σέβεται τον εαυτό της!"


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 5, 2014)

Παρά λίγο την γλύτωσε το πληκτρολόγιο απ' τον καφέ που βρισκόταν στην στοματική μου κοιλότητα. :lol:


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2014)

Τι μαθαίνω για τη γυναίκα-κλεψύδρα!... mg: :huh:

A poll of female readers taken by Esquire magazine named Hendricks "the sexiest woman in the world". In 2010, she was voted Best Looking American Woman by Esquire magazine. [...]
Hendricks has been credited as having an ideal shape for a woman. British Equalities Minister Lynne Featherstone praised Hendricks' hourglass figure as an ideal shape for women, saying "Christina Hendricks is absolutely fabulous... We need more of these role models. There is such a sensation when there is a curvy role model. It shouldn't be so unusual." Los Angeles Times television critic Mary McNamara says her portrayal of Joan has revolutionized perceptions of beauty on television. She has been called the "new modern ideal of Hollywood glamour—full figured, voluptuous; a throwback to the days of Marilyn Monroe, Jane Russell and Veronica Lake."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christina_Hendricks


----------



## bernardina (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## LostVerse (Jan 16, 2014)

*να σε μεταδίδουν τα ξένα πρακτορεία και... *


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2014)

LostVerse said:


> *να σε μεταδίδουν τα ξένα πρακτορεία και... *



Αυτό είναι παλιό, το είχα ακούσει πριν από τουλάχιστον 10 χρόνια, διά στόματος Τζίμη Πανούση σε μια παράστασή του (δεν ξέρω αν ήταν δικό του). Όχι ότι αυτό αφαιρεί κάτι από το λογοπαίγνιο.


----------



## LostVerse (Jan 16, 2014)

άρα παλιό πλην επίκαιρο :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2014)

Επίκαιρο έπρεπε να 'χε γίνει χρόνια τώρα (το θέμα εννοώ), αλλά κάλλιο αργά παρά αργότερα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2014)

Λονδίνο μου ήθελες, ε; 
Οι χάρτες του μετρό. 







Όλες οι φωτογραφίες εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2014)

SBE said:


> Λονδίνο μου ήθελες, ε;
> Οι χάρτες του μετρό.
> 
> View attachment 4277
> ...



Someone told me about a nice restaurant nearby. Did I say "nice"? Well, at least it's far from boring. 
Here's the full description.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 2, 2014)

Φτιάχνετε που φτιάχνετε τις ράμπες για τα μάτια του κόσμου, ρε ζώα, γιατί από αυτό το πράγμα αμαξίδιο δεν περνάει, δεν έχει ούτε σωστή κλίση ούτε σωστή κατασκευή ούτε χώρο για να στρίψει το αμαξίδιο (τοιχάκι, γαρ), τουλάχιστον μην βάζετε τον κάδο μπροστά στην ράμπα. Όχι τόσο απροκάλυπτα αναίσθητοι! Κατά τα άλλα, η Helexpo προσφέρει δωρεάν είσοδο για τα ΑμέΑ. Προφανώς μόνο για όσους δεν έχουν κινητικά προβλήματα, γιατί γι' αυτούς δεν έχει εισόδους και εξόδους.


----------



## natandri (Feb 4, 2014)

Εδώ δεν είναι η φωτογραφία αλλά η λεζάντα της για γέλια και για κλάματα, αλλά δεν ήξερα σε ποιο άλλο νήμα να την ανεβάσω...


----------



## bernardina (Feb 5, 2014)

Εκεί στο Σότσι χαθήκανε λιγάκι στη μετάφραση και μπέρδεψαν την είσοδο με την έξοδο.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 5, 2014)

Και εντωμεταξύ, πόσο φφφφφφφφφρέσκα είναι αυτά τα φφφφφφφφφφρούτα που προσφφφφφφφφφέρουν;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 5, 2014)

Φφφφφφάρα φφφφφολύ φφφφφρέσκα. :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2014)

Το κεντρικό τμήμα της μικρής πλατείας Προσκόπων (στο λεγόμενο Βατραχονήσι) καταλαμβάνεται το καλοκαίρι από τα καρεκλοτράπεζα των πέριξ καταστημάτων. Στα 20 χρόνια που πέρασα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας βρέθηκα μερικές βραδιές στο υπαίθριο κομμάτι του Μαγεμένου Αυλού, που είναι το πιο γνωστό από τα καταστήματα της πλατείας. Όπως θα ξέρετε, ήταν στέκι του Μάνου Χατζιδάκι και τουλάχιστον δύο φορές έτυχε η παρέα μας να κάθεται σε διπλανό τραπέζι από τη δική του. Χτες βρέθηκα εκεί κοντά και, καθώς περνούσα μπροστά από τον Αυλό, η νοσταλγική ματιά μου στάθηκε στην ταμπέλα στον μπροστινό τοίχο του μαγαζιού. «Πλατεία Μάνου Χατζιδάκη». Κάποιο μολύβι είχε σβήσει το περίσσιο κομμάτι του Η για να το κάνει Ι. «Μα, άλλαξαν το όνομα της πλατείας;» αναρωτήθηκα καθώς φρόντιζα να απαθανατιστεί η ταμπέλα. Έμαθα πως όχι: είναι ένας από τους τρόπους με τους οποίους επιδιώκει ο Αυλός να θυμίζει το ένδοξο παρελθόν του.

Μένει η διόρθωση. Οπότε πρέπει να καταθέσω τον προσωπικό μου προβληματισμό: ξέρουμε ότι ο αείμνηστος ήθελε έτσι να γράφεται το όνομά του, με δύο «ι», Χατζιδάκις. Εντάξει με το απολίθωμα. Και μετά, στη γενική; Σε ποιο κλιτικό πρότυπο ανήκει το «του Χατζιδάκι»; Θα σεβαστούμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο και τον Άδωνη; «Ο Άδωνις, του Άδωνι»; Ή «του Αδώνιδος»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2014)

Προσωπικά σέβομαι το Χατζιδάκις, όχι όμως και το Άδωνις. Για ευνόητους λόγους.


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2014)

...
Esclusivo: il Mac ora supporta Windows


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 7, 2014)

Ζωή να 'χουνε... φτάνει να μην το καβαλήσουνε!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 12, 2014)

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στον Ζάζουλα, για προσκύνημα:


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στον Ζάζουλα, για προσκύνημα: ...



:lol: Merendipitous, Melani!

Και για μυστικό δείπνο και μέγα ιερό απόδειπνο, θα έλεγα. :laugh:
Βοήθειά του, αν θέλει, εδώ είμαστε. Methodic Merendists on a holy pigrimage.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2014)

daeman said:


> on a holy pigrimage.



Is this a word?

(Feel free to delete this message)


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> Is this a word?



Nah, it's just a _pilgrimage _with the _l_ removed (because it's needless to include it, with all that lard, and unholy, too, not kosher at all). Change a letter, change the world; lard becomes a bard, even a jester of my insignificance.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 2, 2014)

Α χα χα, θεϊκό! 

Σήμερα γέλασα πολύ με αυτό: 
33 First-World Anarchists Who Don’t Care About Your Rules
(δεν ποστάρω τις φωτό είναι πολλές, πάτε εκεί να τις δείτε).


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Earion (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2014)

Από https://www.facebook.com/SocialMydia:


----------



## Earion (May 4, 2014)

This is the Queen of all selfies, if you ask me.

(Προσοχή! Είναι όλοι σωσίες. Ο Γουίλλιαμ είναι παιδί με ανατροφή. Ποτέ δεν θα έκανε κερατάκια στη γιαγιά του).


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2014)

Liquid Zoo, Dallas, TX


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2014)

Τοπικο-ποίηση! :up:


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2014)

Για όσους έχουν θητεύσει σε εργαστήρια κι έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει στατό.
Και όχι μόνο γι' αυτούς.


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2014)

...
Συνεχίζω εργαστηριακά, και σχετικά με την υπογραφή μου αποκάτω:






Παρεμφερές: lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13866&viewfull=1#post216035


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 12, 2014)

Εύγε, ξαναεύγε και τρισεύγε δαεμάνε! :lol: :lol: :lol: :up:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 16, 2014)

Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε ποστάρει αυτό.


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2014)

...
Δεν το θυμάμαι εδώ αυτό με τον καφέ, αλλά έχουμε ανάλογο με μπίρα. ;)

Όσο για το μπλογκ και τη δεύτερη πινακίδα που φιλοξενεί, όλοι οι δρόμοι οδηγούν στο Αρκαλοχώρι, παρέα με τς αρκάλους (ασβούς).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 17, 2014)

Εμένα μ' άρεσε πολύ το "απαγορεύεται το κλείνειν γιατί θυμώνειν" και το "σουβλάκια-χαλβάδες-στρινγκ" στο μεγάλο πανηγύρι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 18, 2014)

Στρι-πτιζ, όπως λέμε πτι-φουρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2014)

Έτσι δεν συλλαβίζεται σωστά η λέξη _στριπτίζ _στα ελληνικά;:inno::devil:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 18, 2014)

Στρι-πτιζ από το ντόπο σου κι ας είν' και διχαζμένο γκορμί.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2014)

*Η γοργόν και χάριν έχει.*​


----------



## Earion (Jun 19, 2014)

Η φωτογραφία που έβαλες εδώ, Μελάνη, μπορεί να κρύβει κάτι λιγότερο ευτράπελο, που δεν είναι εύκολο να το φανταστείς: επειδή η βιβλιοθήκη δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να πουλήσει κάτι (δεν κάνει εμπορικές πράξεις, είναι πνευματικό ίδρυμα), ανακοινώνει ότι διαθέτει πράγματα στο κοινό (από καφέδες μέχρι περισσευούμενα ή ανεπιθύμητα βιβλία), για τα οποία σε αντάλλαγμα το κοινό μπορεί (αν θέλει, που πάντα θέλει) να κάνει μικρές «δωρεές» στη βιβλιοθήκη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 19, 2014)

Ενδιαφέρουσα σκέψη. Αν είναι έτσι, πάντως, θα μπορούσαν να βρουν μια πιο εύστοχη διατύπωση χωρίς τη φαιδρή αντίθεση.
"Free coffee available for every 1 euro donation" ας πούμε.
Άσε που γράφοντας selling (αντί για, ξερωγώ, providing) αναιρούν αυτό που (υποθέτεις ότι) πάνε να κάνουν, γιατί δηλώνουν ότι πωλούν.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2014)

...





Η μικρή ΔΕΗ. 

Το μεσημέρι μού το 'στειλαν κι ακόμα γελάω.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2014)

Billboard error brings attention to South Bend


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2014)

Στο κείμενό του για την αποχαιρετιστήρια παράσταση των Μόντι Πάιθον ο Ιάσων Τριανταφυλλίδης βάζει μια φωτογραφία τεσσάρων της ομάδας μπροστά σε αφίσα παλιότερου λάιβ. Εδώ που σας στέλνω θα βρείτε ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες διασήμων, αλλά ξεχωρίζω το χειροφίλημα του Νταλί στη Ρακέλ Γουέλτς. (Wow! Τι πίνακας!)

http://news.distractify.com/people/people-doing-what-they-love-in-life/?v=1

*12. Salvador Dalí paints an abstract portrait of 25-year-old Raquel Welch*
http://www.distractify.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads//2014/03/1436-934x.jpg


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 3, 2014)

Και τότε πώς αναπαράγονται; :huh:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2014)

Κάτι λέγαμε για τις μεταφράσεις που ανατίθενται στον βοηθό του καφετζή.


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2014)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 1, 2014)

Το είπε ο Άγιος λέμε!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2014)

Nickel και Zazula δίνουν παραγγελία κατά την τελευταία κοινή τους έξοδο:


----------



## VickyN (Nov 2, 2014)

Απολαύστε υπεύθυνα.


(Από το σούπερ μάρκετ της γειτονιάς μου.)


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2014)

VickyN said:


> Απολαύστε υπεύθυνα.
> View attachment 4710
> 
> (Από το σούπερ μάρκετ της γειτονιάς μου.)



Ketchy Shuby - Peter Tosh 






Your papa don't like it, ketchy-ketchy, shuby-shuby tonight
All night long we a go ketchy-ketchy, shuby-shuby tonight




Ketchy ki allios ki alliotika.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2014)

VickyN said:


> Απολαύστε υπεύθυνα.
> View attachment 4710
> 
> (Από το σούπερ μάρκετ της γειτονιάς μου.)



Κέτσαπ με μαύρο πιπέρι. Ε και; Τι δεν καταλαβαίνω;  Α, το γελοίο στήσιμο της λεζάντας! Έλα μωρέ τώρα...


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2014)

daeman said:


> Φρεσκότατη, ζεματάει, από κάπου στο Χαλάνδρι. ;)




Ενώ στο Βανκούβερ:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 25, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κέτσαπ με μαύρο πιπέρι. Ε και; Τι δεν καταλαβαίνω;  Α, το γελοίο στήσιμο της λεζάντας! Έλα μωρέ τώρα...


Ε πώς! Όλα παίζουν ρόλο! 

Στη λαϊκή ας πούμε είδα κάποτε μια στοίβα χόρτα με ταμπελίτσα "ΜΑΒΡΗ" (sic). 
- Τι μαύρη είν' αυτή ρε μάστορα;
- Μαύρη βρούβα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2014)

Ευτυχώς που το ΙΚΑ ξεπέρασε τους φόβους περί τεχνοφασισμού και απέκτησε και email (not).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 23, 2014)

>


Χμμ, κάλεσμα Χάρου για επικοινωνία... it's a trap!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2015)

Προβλήματα κινητής τηλεφωνίας:






:devil: Και ελληνικών, φυσικά: μια και το μοναδικό ουδέτερο (στον ενικό) στην πρόταση είναι «το εσωτερικό», τι θα πρέπει να απενεργοποιήσουμε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2015)

Βασικά είναι δυο προτάσεις, απλά δεν υπάρχει τελεία.


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προβλήματα κινητής τηλεφωνίας:
> 
> :devil: Και ελληνικών, φυσικά: μια και το μοναδικό ουδέτερο (στον ενικό) στην πρόταση είναι «το εσωτερικό», τι θα πρέπει να απενεργοποιήσουμε;



Γιατί; Στην μπάντα UHF γίνεται η επικοινωνία με το Θεό; :inno: Ας βάλουν κόφτη.

Μήπως εννοούν ότι πρέπει οι πιστοί να απενεργοποιήσουν «το Θεό»; Ουδέτερο δε μοιάζει κι αυτό; 




Hellegennes said:


> Βασικά είναι δυο προτάσεις, απλά δεν υπάρχει τελεία.



Ναι, αλλά ακόμα κι έτσι, με το «κινητό» στον πληθυντικό στην πρώτη πρόταση και στον ενικό στη δεύτερη; Μπερδεύει.

Όπως και να 'χει, η όποια αμφισημία αίρεται με ένα απλούστατο «να τα απενεργοποιήσετε».


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2015)

Οι θυμωμένες παντόφλες...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 12, 2015)

...πες μου ότι είναι δικές σου...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2015)

Όχι βέβαια! Εν πρώτοις είναι τεράστιες και σε δεύτερο λόγο μισώ το ροζ (και μην πεταχτεί καμμιά τώρα να πει ότι δεν είναι ροζ αλλά προτηγανισμένο ταραμί ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο).


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2015)

Από τις πρόσφατες διαδηλώσεις υπερ της σωτηρίας της Ελλάδας. 



Είμαι σίγουρη ότι πρόκειται για προβοκάτσια με σκοπό το διεθνές ρεζιλίκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2015)

Chew re Luckydes!


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2015)

Μεθύστε με τ' αθάνατο κρασάκι του Τσου...

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?406-Το-κρασάκι-του-Τσου!


----------



## Earion (Feb 16, 2015)

Έτσι, μεγάλο μεγάλο, για να το βλέπει ο Ζάζουλας που έχει αδυναμία στους βιβλιοθηκάριους και να χορταίνει :twit:


----------



## Earion (Feb 16, 2015)

Κι άλλο ένα στον ίδιο τόνο:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις, Earion!

Όσο για το #554, καλόόόό — έχει κάτι από Les Tucker...


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Το #555 είναι τόσο φρικτά κοντά στην πραγματικότητα που θα έπρεπε να ορίσουμε το 555 σαν τον αριθμό του βιβλιοθηρίου.

Θα είχαμε διατυπώσεις όπως:
Θα έπρεπε να είχα σταματήσει στους 555 τόμους.
Για κάθε ένα βιβλίο που διαβάζω κυκλοφορούν 555 που θα ήθελα να διαβάσω.
Για να διαβάσω τα βιβλία που έχω μαζέψει χρειάζομαι 555 ζωές.

Καμιά ελπίδα δεν έρχεται.


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2015)

...
Open house is tonight and my teacher had this the whole period.





http://9gag.com/gag/aYbY9gx

Έχει κι ένα λαθάκι, αλλά η ιδέα μετράει. :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Earion (Mar 19, 2015)

Η Αριάδνη στη Νάξο (Ariadne auf Naxos), όπερα του Ρίχαρντ Στράους, στην Κρατική Όπερα της Βουδαπέστης. Σκηνοθεσία Ferenc Anger, σκηνικά-κοστούμια Gergely Zöldy Z.


----------



## SBE (Mar 20, 2015)

_Αναρωτιέμαι ποιά είναι τα κριτήρια για να γίνει κανείς μέλος της χορωδίας της Όπερας της Βουδαπέστης. _

ΥΓ Οι όπερες τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν πάρει φόρα και απομακρύνονται ταχύτατα από την παραδοσιακή τους εικόνα. Είχα πάει πριν τα Χριστούγεννα στο Κόβεντ Γκάρντεν στη μικρή σκηνή και είδα μια παράσταση που είχε τους πρωταγωνιστές να κυκλοφορούν με τα εσώρουχα, σεξ επί σκηνής και δολοφονίες ρεαλιστικές, όχι αυτά τα οπερατικά που τον σκοτώνουν τον άλλο επί μισή ώρα και μετά από κάθε μαχαιριά κάνουν κι ένα μουσικό διάλειμμα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 20, 2015)

Εμ, όλοι αναδουλειές έχουμε, κάτι έπρεπε να σκεφτούν για να πιάσουν πελατεία. :laugh:



Earion said:


> Η Αριάδνη στη Νάξο (Ariadne auf Naxos)


Τελείωσε, φέτος το καλοκαίρι πάω Νάξο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 20, 2015)

Τέτοια όπερα θέλουμε. Ζήτω ο εκσυγχρονισμός!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2015)

Μόνο για κλάματα: http://pitsirikos.net/2015/03/τα-νέα-της-επανάστασης/


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2015)

Κακόγουστο αστείο, ηλίθια αντιστοιχία, αλλά όμορφα στημένη. Από την άλλη, τι θέλεις; Από μικρό πιτσιρίκο και από τρελό δεν μαθαίνεις πάντα την αλήθεια!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι δεν βλέπω κακόγουστη την λεπτή ειρωνεία του. Ίσως φταίει το ότι δεν με προσβάλλει κανενός είδος χιούμορ κι απλά υπάρχουν κάποια είδη που τα θεωρώ αδιάφορα. Π.χ. το βορειοευρωπαϊκό χιούμορ με αφήνει βορειοπαγερά αδιάφορο. Υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτό που σας ενοχλεί είναι η συσχέτιση, η υπόνοια ότι τελούμε υπό κατοχή και ότι η Ευρώπη είναι συγκρίσιμη με την οθωμανική αυτοκρατορία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2015)

Μπα, εμένα με ενοχλεί η αθλιότητα που ξεπηδάει από τα διάχυτα ιστορικά ψέματα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπα, εμένα με ενοχλεί η αθλιότητα που ξεπηδάει από τα διάχυτα ιστορικά ψέματα.


Εμένα με ενοχλεί και η προφανής παράλειψη: δεν είδα πουθενά το Κούγκι!


----------



## Costas (Mar 26, 2015)

Δεύτερο κρούσμα, σε ξενοδοχείο, ιωνικού κίονα και κιονοκράνου που χρησιμεύει σα βάση όχι για κάποιο άγαλμα ή κάποιο έργο τέχνης αλλά για κάτι απολύτως τετριμμένο. Δείτε το σλάιντ σόου. Πόση κακογουστιά...


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2015)

Εννοείς το τραπεζάκι τη ζαρντινιέρα ή κάτι άλλο που δεν το πρόσεξα; Μα πώς κάνεις έτσι! Τέτοια έχουμε δει πολλά. Κι όχι μόνο σε φωτογραφίες. Βάλε στο γκουγκλ Mad Greek Cafe, Baker, Nevada και κοίτα τις φωτογραφίες. 
Φαντάσου τώρα να φτάνεις στο Μπέικερ μεσάνυχτα, να έχει 42 βαθμούς (Κελσίου) και να σκέφτεσαι ότι με ευχαρίστηση θα έπινες ένα δροσερό νεράκι και να βλέπεις μπροστά σου αυτό. 
Τώρα, για να επιστρέψουμε στον Ριχάρδο ΙΙΙ, μια ακόμα φωτογραφία:


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2015)

...
Now is the winter of our disco tent:



http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Pun


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2015)

Όχι, δεν είναι ο Δαεμάνος που ξεδίνει έπειτα από μια ολόκληρη νύχτα μεταφραστικού πυρετού, :twit:

είναι ο Ιάπωνας Γιοσίκο Σάτο (Yoshiko Sato) που απογοητεύτηκε ότι θα μάθει ηλεκτρική κιθάρα κι αποφάσισε να εκδικηθεί. Στρώθηκε στη δουλειά και κατασκεύασε αυτό το τέρας με τις εβδομήντα δύο χορδές, που ακόμα κι ο πιο προικισμένος κιθαρίστας δεν θα κατορθώσει να δαμάσει. Εδώ βλέπουμε το πρωτότυπο προς παραγωγή. Το κάθε μοντέλο του παίρνει έξι μήνες να τελειώσει, αλλά το πουλάει προς 90.000 δολάρια.







Εδώ σε θέλω, Δαεμάνε!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> Now is the winter of our disco tent:
> 
> View attachment 4924
> ...


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2015)

Earion said:


> Όχι, δεν είναι ο Δαεμάνος που ξεδίνει έπειτα από μια ολόκληρη νύχτα μεταφραστικού πυρετού, :twit:
> 
> είναι ο Ιάπωνας Γιοσίκο Σάτο (Yoshiko Sato) που απογοητεύτηκε ότι θα μάθει ηλεκτρική κιθάρα κι αποφάσισε να εκδικηθεί. Στρώθηκε στη δουλειά και κατασκεύασε αυτό το τέρας με τις εβδομήντα δύο χορδές, που ακόμα κι ο πιο προικισμένος κιθαρίστας δεν θα κατορθώσει να δαμάσει. Εδώ βλέπουμε το πρωτότυπο προς παραγωγή. Το κάθε μοντέλο του παίρνει έξι μήνες να τελειώσει, αλλά το πουλάει προς 90.000 δολάρια.
> ...
> ...


Now _that's _a serious oFFFFFFFFFFFFender Twelvecaster! :laugh:

Mr Yoshiko "Gimmick" Sato, come shake hands with my friend and fellow band member, our rhythm guitavatar... drum roll, please, Keith... the ten handed Mahakali:






Please allow me to introduce myself
I'm the Goddess of death and frets
I've been around for a long, long year
Stole many a man's soul to waste

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name
but what's confusing you
is the nature of my game


I play the solos, single-handedly. :devil:

~ Δαεμάνος Βριάρεω Εκατόγχειρ aka "The Shredder"


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2015)

...
*20 Historic B&W Photos Restored In Color (Part I)

*





18. Walt Whitman, 1887*
*

*20 Historic B&W Photos Restored In Color (Part II)
*





1. Women Delivering Ice, 1918*
*

*20 Historic B&W Photos Restored In Color (Part III)*





Black man drinking at ‘Colored’ water cooler in streetcar terminal, Oklahoma City, Oklahom ca July, 1939


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 5, 2015)

Αρέσκειν μου πολλά!


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Πώς καταλαβαίνει κανείς σε ποιο από εκείνα τα φύλα ανήκει; Προ ημερών διάβασα (αλλά δεν το έψαξα περισσότερο) ότι κάποια τεστ DNA έδειξαν ότι οι Καλάς (Kalash) του Πακιστάν δεν έχουν συγγένεια με τους Μακεδόνες του Μεγαλέξανδρου (εδώ). Υπάρχει ελπίδα να πληροφορηθούμε τι είναι ο καθένας από εμάς — αν είμαστε Πελασγοί, Μινωίτες, Αχαιοί, Δωριείς, τουρκόσποροι ή κάτι πιο σύνθετο; Θα προβλεφθεί και σχετικό πεδίο στην ταυτότητά μας; (Με πλήρη ανάλυση: 5% το ένα, 7,5% το άλλο κτλ.) Γιά πείτε τι ξέρετε.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2015)

Προχθές άρχισα να διαβάζω τα ακόλουθα (τα δίνω με αλφαβητική σειρά):

A Signal from Human mtDNA of Postglacial Recolonization in Europe
Ancestry-Constrained Phylogenetic Analysis Supports the Indo-European Steppe Hypothesis
Eight thousand years of natural selection in Europe
Genetics and the origin of European languages
Paleolithic and neolithic lineages in the European mitochondrial gene pool
The Molecular Genetics of European Ancestry
Tracing European Founder Lineages in the Near Eastern mtDNA Pool
Y-Chromosomal Diversity in Europe Is Clinal and Influenced Primarily by Geography Rather than by Language
Τα περισσότερα είναι ελεύθερα, οπότε εύκολα προσιτά σε όλους. Αλλά δεν θα έλεγα το ίδιο και για το περιεχόμενό τους. :)

Ωστόσο, για την ερώτηση «πώς καταλαβαίνει κάποιος σε ποιο φύλο ανήκει;» η απάντηση είναι κτγμ πως, όταν αυτός ο κάποιος είναι εθνίκι, τότε απλώς διαλέγει αυτό που θέλει (που τον βολεύει για το αφήγημα και τις επιδιώξεις του) κι αρχίζει να διακηρύττει την “καθαρότητά” του...


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Προχθές άρχισα να διαβάζω τα ακόλουθα (σε αλφαβητική σειρά)


Τι σύστημα είναι αυτό, να διαβάζεις σε αλφαβητική σειρά;



Zazula said:


> Ωστόσο, για την ερώτηση «πώς καταλαβαίνει κάποιος σε ποιο φύλο ανήκει;»


Στον ενικό έχει λυθεί το θέμα.

On a more serious note, κατέβασα κιόλας ένα απ' αυτά. Και θα το σοβαρέψουμε το θέμα σε άλλο νήμα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τι σύστημα είναι αυτό, να διαβάζεις σε αλφαβητική σειρά;


Είναι καλό να βλέπω πως έχεις κεφάτη διάθεση. :laugh:



nickel said:


> Στον ενικό έχει λυθεί το θέμα.


Όχι πάντα και για όλους, μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Είναι καλό να βλέπω πως έχεις κεφάτη διάθεση. :laugh:



Είμαι στο νήμα «για γέλια και για κλάματα». Όπως και στη σημερινή Ελλάδα, διαλέγεις αν θα γελάσεις ή αν θα κλάψεις. Μέσα μου κλαίω, έξω μου γελάω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 5, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Πώς καταλαβαίνει κανείς σε ποιο από εκείνα τα φύλα ανήκει; Προ ημερών διάβασα (αλλά δεν το έψαξα περισσότερο) ότι κάποια τεστ DNA έδειξαν ότι οι Καλάς (Kalash) του Πακιστάν δεν έχουν συγγένεια με τους Μακεδόνες του Μεγαλέξανδρου (εδώ). Υπάρχει ελπίδα να πληροφορηθούμε τι είναι ο καθένας από εμάς — αν είμαστε Πελασγοί, Μινωίτες, Αχαιοί, Δωριείς, τουρκόσποροι ή κάτι πιο σύνθετο; Θα προβλεφθεί και σχετικό πεδίο στην ταυτότητά μας; (Με πλήρη ανάλυση: 5% το ένα, 7,5% το άλλο κτλ.) Γιά πείτε τι ξέρετε.



Δεν υπάρχει κανένα τεστ DNA που να σου λέει σε ποια φυλή ανήκεις. Οι σχετικές μελέτες αναφέρονται σε αρκετά διαφορετικά πράγματα που έχουν να κάνουν με γονιδιακή διασπορά. Δεν υπάρχει μελέτη που να σου λέει πόσο Έλληνας, πόσο Τούρκος και πόσο Ιταλός είσαι. Πρώτα απ' όλα γιατί δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα. Δεύτερον, η μέση γενετική απόστασή σου από τον οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο επί γης είναι μικρότερη από την γενετική απόστασή σου από έναν τυχαίο συνέλληνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεύτερον, η μέση γενετική απόστασή σου από τον οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο επί γης είναι μικρότερη από την γενετική απόστασή σου από έναν τυχαίο συνέλληνα.


Παρακαλώ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 5, 2015)

Η *μέση* γενετική διαφορά του ανθρώπινου γένους *μπορεί να* είναι μικρότερη από την γενετική διαφορά που έχουμε εμείς οι δυο. Οι γενετικές διαφορές ανάμεσα στο είδος μας είναι απειροελάχιστες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> η μέση γενετική απόστασή σου από τον οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο επί γης είναι μικρότερη από την γενετική απόστασή σου από έναν τυχαίο συνέλληνα.



Θα συμφωνήσεις ωστόσο ότι είναι λογικό σε έναν συγκεκριμένο γεωγραφικό χώρο η μέση γενετική απόσταση να είναι μικρότερη από τη μέση γενετική απόσταση σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> η μέση γενετική απόστασή σου από τον οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο επί γης είναι μικρότερη από την γενετική απόστασή σου από έναν τυχαίο συνέλληνα.



Δεν υπάρχει μια εγγενής ασυμβατότητα σε αυτή τη δήλωση όπως την παρουσιάζεις; Αν ίσχυε, τότε οι συνέλληνες θα είχαν κοινή τη *μεγαλύτερη* γενετική διαφορά μεταξύ τους από ό,τι με τον μέσο άνθρωπο. Και επειδή, όπως είναι εύλογο, τα γονίδια δεν αναγνωρίζουν την εθνότητα, το ίδιο θα ίσχυε για κάθε άλλη εθνότητα ή, πολύ περισσότερο, απλώς ευρεία ομαδοποίηση ανθρώπων. 

Επομένως, είτε υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ένας τρόπος αναγνώρισης της εθνότητας μέσω των γονιδίων (που δεν στέκει) είτε τα οποιαδήποτε τυχαία μέλη ενός υποσυνόλου απέχουν μεταξύ τους περισσότερο από ότι τα μέλη του συνόλου, πράγμα που επίσης δεν στέκει, άρα η αρχική σου δήλωση δεν μπορεί να ισχύει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 5, 2015)

Συγγνώμη, δεν το διατυπώνω σωστά. Λίγο αργότερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 5, 2015)

Προς το παρόν ρίξτε μια ματιά σ' αυτό:

Genetic Similarities Within and Between Human Populations


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2015)

Να ξεκινήσουμε, λοιπόν, με το «μπορεί» που είπες δευτερολογώντας.

The proportion of human genetic variation due to differences between populations is modest, and individuals from different populations can be genetically more similar than individuals from the same population.

Δεν μιλάμε για μέσους όρους.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 5, 2015)

Σενάριο ταινίας επιστημονικής φαντασίας: μια εξωγήινη φυλή κατασκευάζει το απόλυτο πολεμικό ρομπότ με σκοπό να προστατέψει την καθαρότητα της φυλής από κάθε τι ξένο. Ως πρότυπο της καθαρότητας της φυλής επιλέγεται (φυσικά) ο ηγέτης της. Με το που ενεργοποιείται το ρομπότ, όμως, αρχίζει να εξοντώνει συστηματικά όλα τα άλλα μέλη της φυλής, αφού όλα απέκλιναν από το πρότυπο.

Άλλη μια περίπτωση όπου η επιστημονική φαντασία απαντά σε ερωτήματα που δυσκολεύουν ακόμη πολύ κόσμο.



Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, δεν το διατυπώνω σωστά.


Ζαλίστηκα - αποκλείεται να διάβασα αυτό που νόμιζα ότι διάβασα! :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 5, 2015)

nickel said:


> Να ξεκινήσουμε, λοιπόν, με το «μπορεί» που είπες δευτερολογώντας.
> 
> The proportion of human genetic variation due to differences between populations is modest, and individuals from different populations can be genetically more similar than individuals from the same population.
> 
> Δεν μιλάμε για μέσους όρους.



Συγγνώμη, η γενετική είναι εντελώς έξω απ' τις γνώσεις μου. Διάβασε παρακάτω, στα συμπεράσματα της μελέτης, για τις συχνότητες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Πώς καταλαβαίνει κανείς σε ποιο από εκείνα τα φύλα ανήκει; Προ ημερών διάβασα (αλλά δεν το έψαξα περισσότερο) ότι κάποια τεστ DNA έδειξαν ότι οι Καλάς (Kalash) του Πακιστάν δεν έχουν συγγένεια με τους Μακεδόνες του Μεγαλέξανδρου (εδώ). Υπάρχει ελπίδα να πληροφορηθούμε τι είναι ο καθένας από εμάς — αν είμαστε Πελασγοί, Μινωίτες, Αχαιοί, Δωριείς, τουρκόσποροι ή κάτι πιο σύνθετο; Θα προβλεφθεί και σχετικό πεδίο στην ταυτότητά μας; (Με πλήρη ανάλυση: 5% το ένα, 7,5% το άλλο κτλ.) Γιά πείτε τι ξέρετε.



https://www.23andme.com/

Προσοχή όμως, το έκανε μια φίλη μου αρχαιολόγος για να δείξει λεει στους φοιτητές της (δεν διδάσκει Ελλάδα) ότι οι Έλληνες είναι ανακάτεμα φυλών και ότι η ίδια με γονείς απο Επτάνησα και Μακεδονία είναι προφανώς μωσαικό φυλών κλπ κλπ. Και της βγήκε ότι είναι Ελληνίδα, με προσμίξεις αμελητέες. 
Πάει το σχεδιο υπονόμευσης!


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2015)

Και πριν πει ο Ελλης ότι λέω βλακείες, να πω ότι το τεστ της έδειξε ότι ο συνδυασμός της είναι ιδιαίτερα κοινός στην περιοχή της Ελλάδας, της Μ. Ασίας (παράλια), και της Μεγάλης Ελλάδας. Και πουθενά αλλού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 5, 2015)

SBE said:


> Και πριν πει ο Ελλης ότι λέω βλακείες, να πω ότι το τεστ της έδειξε ότι ο συνδυασμός της είναι ιδιαίτερα κοινός στην περιοχή της Ελλάδας, της Μ. Ασίας (παράλια), και της Μεγάλης Ελλάδας. Και πουθενά αλλού.



Εγώ δεν λέω τίποτα. Δεν είμαι βιολόγος, γενετιστής ή οτιδήποτε σχετικό. Όμως οι αναγνώσεις μου από αρκετές ως πολλές επιστημονικές μελέτες και κάνα-δυο βιβλία πάνω στο θέμα μού λένε ότι αυτό ("Learn what percent of your DNA is from populations around the world") δεν γίνεται. Αυτό που μπορεί να σου δείξει σημαίνει διαφορετικό πράγμα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2015)

Οπότε ας το αφήσουμε καλύτερα στο ότι πήγε για μαλλί και βγήκε κουρεμένη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## stathis (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 25, 2015)

Ε βέβαια, τι νομίσατε;


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2015)

Τα άλλα, ό,τι ώρα να'ναι περάστε.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 21, 2015)

Αυτό ακριβώς:


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2015)

Λουτρά Καϊάφα


----------



## SBE (Aug 24, 2015)

To λουτρικό ένδυμα το καταλαβαίνω, τη λούση δεν καταλαβαίνω, γιατί δεν το λέει λουτρό;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2015)

Γιατί σύμφωνα με τα μυαλά τους από το ρήμα "λούζομαι" βγαίνει η "λούσις" όχι το "λούσιμο".


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2015)

...
αρχ.

*λοῦσις*, -*εως*, ἡ, A. _washing, bathing,_ _PFlor.384.23_ (v A. D.), _Gloss.; cleaning_, “τῶν βαλανείων” _SIG901.17_ (Delph., iv A. D.).




SBE said:


> To λουτρικό ένδυμα το καταλαβαίνω, τη λούση δεν καταλαβαίνω, γιατί δεν το λέει λουτρό;



*λουτρόν*, τό, (λούω): 

A. _bath, bathing-place_. [...] 2. _water for bathing or washing

_I love Lucy getting doused


----------



## VickyN (Sep 9, 2015)

Δεν μπορεί. Επίτηδες το κάνουν, για να διασκεδάζουν τους τουρίστες.


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2015)

...
*Il prend au pied de la lettre le nom des stations de métro pour créer des photos hilarantes*

Une excellente série de photographies de Janol Apin, réalisée dans les années 90, qui prend le nom des stations du métro parisien au pied de la lettre avec des mises en scènes drôles et décalées.



























Alésia? Connais pas Alésia!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 9, 2015)

Μα οι πιγκουίνοι είναι από τον Νότο! Αλλά θα μου πεις, και τα χάσκυ που σέρνουμε στο ελληνικό κατακαλόκαιρο, σάματις από εδώ είναι; Πήρε ένα κατοικίδιο στα μέτρα του ο άνθρωπος.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2015)

Top dog and his underdog.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2015)

Είμαι (σχεδόν) βέβαιος ότι την πιο πάνω εικόνα την έχω δει και παλιότερα, στο φόρουμ που λέγεται Λεξιλογία...


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είμαι (σχεδόν) βέβαιος ότι την πιο πάνω εικόνα την έχω δει και παλιότερα, στο φόρουμ που λέγεται Λεξιλογία...


You may very well be right but the proof of the pudding is in finding it, dear Doctor. 
'Cause in the pudding of our brain many ingredients may be mixed.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 15, 2015)

Η όλη συζήτηση για τα μπλουζ και τα μπλουζ μου θύμισε αυτό:


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 15, 2015)

Εντελώς τυχαία δε, τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει γεμίσει ξανά το FB με αυτό:


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Εντελώς τυχαία δε, τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει γεμίσει ξανά το FB με αυτό:
> View attachment 5245



Ye'll tak' the high road and I'll tak the low road 
And I'll be in the netherworld afore ye 
But me and my true love will never meet again 
On the bonny, bonny banks of Loch Cauldron

:devil:


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 9, 2016)

Το μέγα γλωσσικόν ζήτημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2016)

Δεν βγάζω τι λέει αυτό που παραπέμπει σε σωληνάριο.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 9, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν βγάζω τι λέει αυτό που παραπέμπει σε σωληνάριο.



Χρέωση για αλοιφή. Αυτό που οι νότιοι λέμε σαλάτα (μελιτζάνα, ουγγαρέζα, χτυπητή, ρώσικη κτλ.).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 9, 2016)

Δεν ξέρεις τις αλοιφές; Δεν ταξιδεύεις συχνά στον βορρά, φαίνεται!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2016)

Όχι, δεν έβγαζα τι λέει στην εικόνα. Ναι, έχω ακούσει ότι λένε αλοιφές τις μελιτζανοσαλάτες και τα παρόμοια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2016)

Τις λέμε αλοιφές γιατί τις αλείφουμε στο έδεσμα. Επίσης γιατί είναι λιανισμένες σαλάτες. Έτσι διαχωρίζουμε τις λιωμένες σαλάτες από τις σαλάτες λαχανικών και λοιπών μη λιωμένων υλικών.

Όμως το "σάντουιτς σε πίτα" πρέπει να το λέει μόνο αυτός που το έγραψε. Το συγκεκριμένο έδεσμα το λέμε _σάντουιτς_, κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο που την _χωριάτικη_ την λέμε _σαλάτα_. Κανείς δεν λέει "θέλω ένα σάντουιτς πίτα", όπως κανείς δεν λέει "θέλω ένα _κρέας_ φιλέτο κοτόπουλο". Επιπροσθέτως, επειδή στην Θεσσαλονίκη το εν λόγω έδεσμα μπορεί να γίνει με διάφορα είδη ψωμιών, κανείς δεν λέει "θέλω ένα σάντουιτς με γύρο". Θα πεις "πίτα γύρο" ή "ψωμάκι γύρο" ή "κυπριακή γύρο" ή "αράβικη γύρο" ή "μπαγκέτα γύρο" (και όπου "γύρο" βάλτε ό,τι κρέας θέλετε).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2016)

Να πω ότι τις αλοιφές τις γνώριζα και θεωρούσα μάλιστα πολύ εφευρετική την απόδοση των ντιπ με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Δεν ήξερα ότι είχε «τοπική» προέλευση.


----------



## Themis (Feb 10, 2016)

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, στη Θεσσαλονίκη λέμε: _Μη με το δίνεις σκέτο. Κάνε με αλοιφή για πίτα γύρο_. Έτσι, καρντάσι Ελληγεννή;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2016)

Themis said:


> Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, στη Θεσσαλονίκη λέμε: _Μη με το δίνεις σκέτο. Κάνε με αλοιφή για πίτα γύρο_. Έτσι, καρντάσι Ελληγεννή;



An emoticon is in order. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2016)

Όχι ακριβώς για γέλια και για κλάματα, αλλά μια εικόνα από το παρελθόν. Ο παρουσιαστής του δελτίου ειδήσεων παίρνει ζωντανές πληροφορίες μέσω... τηλεφώνου, από την σύνταξη. Το κομμάτι είναι του 1988 και αφορά τον εξαιρετικά βαρύ χιονιά εκείνου του έτους στην Βόρεια και Δυτική Ελλάδα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2016)

Πιο πολύ με σοκάρει το ότι ο παρουσιαστής ειδήσεων δεν φοράει σακκάκι και γραβάτα, παρά το λαδί τηλέφωνο και η συνεννόηση με αυτό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2016)

Μπορεί να παίζει ρόλο και το κανάλι. Στην ίδια ανταπόκριση παρακάτω βρίσκεται και η Χούκλη με ένα πολύ 80νταζ κούρεμα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Earion (Feb 18, 2016)

:twit: Γεια σου, Δαεμάνε!


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2016)

Earion said:


> :twit: Γεια σου, Δαεμάνε!



Serves me right! :laugh:

I forget, too, ergo sum. Sums up all Lexilogists, indeed.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 7, 2016)

Εδώ πάει αυτό;


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2016)

> Σχολικό βιβλίο Ιστορίας του Αρχαίου κόσμου στη Ρωσία. Η λεζάντα λέει: Λεωνίδας, βασιλιάς της Σπάρτης.



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209589190431849&set=gm.10153978411271675


This is not Sparta, Russia; it's Hollywood. Not Leonidas the Laconian; it's Gerry Butler the Scot.


----------



## SBE (Apr 14, 2016)

Όσο και να προκαλεί γέλιο, θα ήταν αλλιώς αν είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει για εικονογράφηση π.χ. το γνωστό άγαλμα του Λεωνίδα;


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2016)

Για σχολικό βιβλίο ο πίνακας του Νταβίντ θα ήταν ό,τι πρέπει. :)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...das_aux_Thermopyles_(Jacques-Louis_David).PNG


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 14, 2016)

SBE said:


> Όσο και να προκαλεί γέλιο, θα ήταν αλλιώς αν είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει για εικονογράφηση π.χ. το γνωστό άγαλμα του Λεωνίδα;



Το σωστό θα ήταν να καταδεικνύεται ότι είναι στιγμιότυπο από χολιγουντιανή ταινία, κατά προτίμηση αναφέροντας ότι δεν αποτελεί ιστορική απεικόνιση. Θυμάμαι στα βιβλία μας να γράφει "πίνακας του τάδε: Η Αποτάδε των Αποδείνα".


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Η όλη συζήτηση για τα μπλουζ και τα μπλουζ μου θύμισε αυτό:




"Diminish & Ascend" by David McCracken






Now that's a Stairway to Heaven.

"As amazing as this sculpture is, we here at the Weather Channel hope that David doesn't base his next one on AC/DC's song Highway to Hell."


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 8, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι ακριβώς για γέλια και για κλάματα, αλλά μια εικόνα από το παρελθόν. Ο παρουσιαστής του δελτίου ειδήσεων παίρνει ζωντανές πληροφορίες μέσω... τηλεφώνου, από την σύνταξη. Το κομμάτι είναι του 1988 και αφορά τον εξαιρετικά βαρύ χιονιά εκείνου του έτους στην Βόρεια και Δυτική Ελλάδα.



Τουλάχιστον το χρησιμοποιούσε. Είκοσι και βάλε χρόνια αργότερα οι παρουσιαστές των δελτίων φορούσαν ακουστικά, αλλά στο Μέγκα το τηλέφωνο ακόμα πάνω στο γραφείο βρισκόταν. (Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται τώρα, τις έχω κόψει τις ειδήσεις.)






Πω πω, μου θύμισες και τον φωτοκουβά, που είχα πάνω από πενταετία να μπω. Πήγα τώρα και ανέκτησα τον λογαριασμό, με τις λιγοστές εικόνες που περιέχει· στην αρχή υπέθεσα ότι είχαν σβηστεί όλα, αλλά τελικά ήταν εύκολο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 16, 2016)

Απο τις Οντολογικές Πινακίδες στο facebook.


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2016)

Επίκαιρο ( < επί + καιρού). Διαβάζεται κυριολεκτικά, χωρίς «εισαγωγικά».


----------



## Themis (Jan 10, 2017)

ΧειΜόνα Λίζα


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2017)

Themis said:


> ΧειΜόνα Λίζα
> 
> View attachment 5636



 Χυμαδιό με κουβέρτα καμηλό. Κρύο, καιρός για δύο = χειμαδυό.

Kimona Lisa








They_ is come _from the same root, anyway, the root of all good and no evil in language  :

Gus Portokalos: Kimono, kimono, kimono. Ha! Of course! Kimono is come from the Greek word himona, is mean winter. So, what do you wear in the wintertime to stay warm? A robe. You see: robe, kimono. There you go! 






Ramona Lisa is a punk rocker, though.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2017)

Ridiculous pregnancy test ad goes viral

Need-to-know basics. Χωριό που φαίνεται κολαούζο δε θέλει.


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> View attachment 5316Το μέγα γλωσσικόν ζήτημα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 10, 2017)

Δίκιο έχει ο άνθρωπος, η Νιβέα είναι κρέμα. Αλοιφή ειναι το Φισάν, το Μπεπανθόλ, το Βιξ Βέιποραμπ.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 10, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> View attachment 5316Το μέγα γλωσσικόν ζήτημα.



Σάντουιτς σε πίτα; Πού να δείτε και πίτσα σε πίτσα...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2018)

Πέγκασους πομπάτη, πεγκασουσανέλ πομπάτη με κάλτσα, πεδιλοπαντόφλα με κάλτσα — έλεος! Μόνον για κλάματα!


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2018)

Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα από την περιγραφή σου.


----------



## Poshnjari (Oct 29, 2018)

Elsa said:


> Πεζόδρομος Μεθώνης, Εξάρχεια.
> Εδώ, η έμφαση δίνεται στην ...αιναντύωση και όχι στην ουσία που -υποθέτω- θα ήταν μια φωνολογική (σωστά το λέω; ) ορθογραφία.



Μεθώνης Πύλου;


----------



## Poshnjari (Oct 29, 2018)

Alexandra said:


> Το πιο αστείο δεν είναι το πρώτο σπίτι, αλλά το δεύτερο. Το ότι βρέθηκε και μιμητής και έκανε τον πρώτο να βράζει από θυμό.



Μάλλον θα ήταν ο είδος ο μάστορας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2018)

Poshnjari said:


> Μεθώνης Πύλου;



Όχι. Οδός Μεθώνης, στα Εξάρχεια, στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Του ρυπαρού άστεως.

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.986...4!1smYr3monBmXsZ2Rjy6wLCNg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Themis (Dec 12, 2018)

Άδικε κόσμε, ψεύτη ντουνιά...


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2018)

Καθένας με τον πόνο του.


----------



## pontios (Jan 28, 2019)

Απλά για να είμαστε εξηγημένοι ... οnly click if you promise not to be offended by what your mind's eye might (first) see.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dx4eygsUwAAFyP-.jpg


----------



## Themis (Feb 14, 2019)

Με μία δύσκολη λέξη (όπως "ημεδαπός") καίγεται η τελευταία σύναψη του ρατσιστικού εγκεφάλου:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 14, 2019)

:) :) :)

Στα σοβαρά, τώρα. Είμαι αλλοδαπός -> ήμε αλοδαπός -> ημελοδαπός -> ημεδαπός

:twit:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2019)

Themis said:


> Με μία δύσκολη λέξη (όπως "ημεδαπός") καίγεται η τελευταία σύναψη του ρατσιστικού εγκεφάλου:
> 
> View attachment 6031


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 15, 2019)

Μα "εγχώριο" δεν σημαίνει "απ' το χωριό"; :scared: 
Αλλά είπαμε, ουδείς άσφαλτος... :cheek:


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 15, 2019)

Themis said:


> Άδικε κόσμε, ψεύτη ντουνιά...



Odd things to protest about:
- No more protests! No more protests!
- Signs cost too much! Signs cost too much!

(Whose Line Is It Anyway: Scenes from a Hat)


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2020)

Toula Portokalos: 
My dad believed in two things: That Greeks should educate non Greeks about being Greek and every ailment from psoriasis to poison ivy can be cured with Windex.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2020)

Καλό παράδειγμα της χρήσης του *ironic*...


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2020)

Ελπίζω να τα έχει σαπουνίσει.


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2020)

Εκτός αν προτιμάτε χλωρίνη ενέσιμη.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2020)

Πολύ δεν άργησε; Κόκαλα έχει εκείνο το καρπούζι;


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2020)

...
Δεν είναι πίνακας του Έντουαρντ Χόπερ, είναι φωτογραφία της Γκουέν Κόιν για τον διαγωνισμό STREET PHOTOGRAPHY 2020:





Whale Watching - Gwen Coyne (USA)

Όχι για γέλια ή για κλάματα (οι φωτογραφίες δηλαδή· τα θέματά τους είναι άλλο καπέλο), αλλά για θάματα: https://www.lensculture.com/2020-lensculture-street-photography-award-winners


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2020)

προοικονομία


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2020)

...
*γελαδιακοπές*
vacaciones (Spanish)
vaccanza (Italian)
vachances (French)




Ο ύπνος θρέφει τα μωρά
κι ο ήλιος τα μοσχάρια
μα διακοπάρουνε κι αυτά
στον ίσκιο σα θρεφτάρια


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2020)

Βασικά, φέτος περισσέψανε ομπρέλες.


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2020)

_Notes from the Underground _(1864), Fyodor Dostoevsky


----------



## antongoun (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## daeman (Jan 6, 2021)

>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2021)

Τα Φώτα του σκοταδισμού













Η Θεία Κωμωδία | Κώστας Γιαννακίδης


Δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό που ξεφτιλίστηκε περισσότερο. Η νομιμότητα; Η αποφασιστικότητα της κυβέρνησης; Η σοβαρότητα της Εκκλησίας; Μπα, περισσότερο ξεφτιλίστηκε η αίσθηση μας για την πραγματικότητα, ειδικά τις στιγμές που νομίζουμε ότι ζούμε σε μία σοβαρή χώρα




www.protagon.gr


----------



## antongoun (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2021)

Snowhenge


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2021)

Αυτή η φωτογραφία μου θύμισε ότι είναι κλειστά όλα τα μουσεία και οι αρχαιολογικοί χώροι.


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2021)

covid eau de distance


----------



## antongoun (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## antongoun (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2021)

Ο χωριάτης κι αν πλουτίσει, το τσαρούχι δε θ' αφήσει
και αν λάχει και φτωχύνει, τότε είν' που δεν τ' αφήνει


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2021)

αφυπηρέτηση πελατών:


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## antongoun (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## antongoun (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## cougr (Jul 12, 2021)

Είναι κυριολεκτικά ατάκα επιπέδου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2021)

Να βάλω τη φωτογραφία που ταιριάζει στο πρώτο σκέλος (στα γέλια) και μετά το βιντεάκι, που με συγκινεί κάθε φορά που το βλέπω.


----------



## cougr (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## cougr (Aug 14, 2021)

Dildo, Newfoundland and Labrador - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 14, 2021)

Ώστε το Ντίλντο βρίσκεται στη Νέα Γη, έναν τόπο γόνιμο κι ευχάριστο που για αιώνες παρέμενε άγνωστος στους περισσότερους θαλασσοπόρους μέχρι που ανακαλύφθηκε από κάποιον Άλφρεντ Κίνζι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2021)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ...στη Νέα Γη, έναν τόπο γόνιμο κι ευχάριστο που για αιώνες παρέμενε άγνωστος στους περισσότερους θαλασσοπόρους μέχρι που ανακαλύφθηκε από κάποιον Άλφρεντ Κίνζι.


Κι όμως, ακριβώς το αντίθετο ισχύει! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newfoundland_(island)#European_contact_and_settlement


----------



## Earion (Aug 16, 2021)

Δεν το 'πιασες, Ζάζουλα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2021)

Earion said:


> Δεν το 'πιασες, Ζάζουλα.


Α, μάλιστα. ΟΚ. :)


----------



## pontios (Aug 25, 2021)

... μια χαρακτηριστική σκηνή που συναντάμε συχνά στην ενδοχώρα (the outback) της Αυστραλίας.

... proceed/open at your own "risque."



https://www.opposingviews.com/.image/c_limit%2Ccs_srgb%2Cq_auto:good%2Cw_700/MTUzOTk5OTkyNzYyNTQxODE5/image-placeholder-title.webp


----------



## cougr (Aug 25, 2021)

Μια και ανέφερε το outback ο pontios, είπα να ανεβάσω κι αυτό εδώ:
Australian farmer pays tribute to his aunt with help of sheep​


----------



## cougr (Sep 8, 2021)

Three near- identical Boris Vishnevskys on St. Petersburg election ballot.













Three near-identical Boris Vishnevskys on St Petersburg election ballot


Real Vishnevsky battling two doppelgängers who seem to have changed their appearance as well as their names




www.theguardian.com


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 8, 2021)

Κάποιοι μάλλον είδαν το The Distinguished Gentleman...


----------



## antongoun (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## daeman (Oct 23, 2021)

«Σε τροχιά ανάπτυξης» 






Well, my telephone rang, it would not stop
It’s President Kennedy callin’ me up
He said, “My friend Bob, what do we need to make the country grow?”
I said, “My friend John, Brigitte Bardot
Anita Ekberg
Sophia Loren"


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## cougr (Nov 7, 2021)

And the bills always win.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2021)

My earnings compete with my yearnings. It's a lose-lose situation.


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2021)

Σόμθυρ σόκινωι (στους αντίποδες του ιωνικού)


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## cougr (Dec 7, 2021)

Με τον ντόρο που έχει γίνει με την προφορά του omicron, φαντάζομαι τι θα γίνει με το upsilon (το οποίο γράφεται και ypsilon).


----------



## pontios (Dec 21, 2021)

This is where the problem started, someone must have mixed the two.


----------



## antongoun (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2021)

> Λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν...


Κανένας απ' αυτά τα παιδιά...


----------



## antongoun (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 25, 2021)

antongoun said:


> View attachment 7110



_Απολέσας πια το μέτρον
πλέει στο μέσον του παντός
σε απόσταση δυο μέτρων 
ένας άλλος μου εαυτός_


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2021)

Pub The Cube?
Cube The Pub?
Cut The Pube?
Cub The Tube?
Cube Tub?
Cute Pube?


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2021)

daeman said:


> View attachment 7118
> 
> Pub The Cube?
> Cube The Pub?
> ...


Μια φορά χρειάστηκε να πάρω τηλέφωνο την αστυνομία στο Λονδίνο σε κατάσταση πλήρους σύγχισης και με ρώτησαν που βρίσκομαι και τους λέω δεν ξέρω το όνομα του δρόμου και μου λέει ο τηλεφωνητής έχει τίποτα εκεί γύρω χαρακτηριστικό και του λεω έχει μια παμπ στη γωνία και τη λένε.... και εκεί κόλλησα γιατί είχε μια ταμπέλα τέτοια και δεν μπορούσα να τη διαβάσω (the Puzzle λεγόταν και η επιγραφή όνομα και πράμα). Μετά απο μερικές ασυναρτησίες, συλλαβές στην τύχη κατάφερα να το διαβάσω κι η αστυνομία ήρθε πριν προλάβω να κλεισω το τηλεφωνο, αλλά βρε παιδιά, μπορεί να έχει ανάγκη κανένας να πει το όνομά σας, μην μας κανετε τη ζωή δύσκολη.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 8, 2022)

daeman said:


> View attachment 7118


C U (at) the Pub, προφανώς.


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2022)

Μεταχειρισμένα ανταλλακτικά «Ο Ακήδευτος»


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2022)

In the nasal courts of the Crimson King a.k.a. 21st Century Schizoid Man


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2022)

Το πρώτο άλμπουμ των King Crimson. Τους οποίους μου γνώρισε ο Αργύρης Ζήλος (στον Αργύρη οφείλω τη μουσική μου ενημέρωση εκείνων των χρόνων). Για το εντυπωσιακό του εξώφυλλο ενημερώνομαι τώρα από τη Wikipedia:

Sleeve design
Barry Godber (1946–1970), a computer programmer friend of Sinfield's, painted the design for the album cover. He used his own face, viewed through a mirror, as the model. Godber died in February 1970 from a heart attack, shortly after the album's release. It was his only album cover; the original painting is now owned by Robert Fripp. Fripp had said about Godber's artwork:

“Peter [Sinfield] brought this painting in and the band loved it. I recently recovered the original from [managing label E.G. Records's] offices because they kept it exposed to bright light, at the risk of ruining it, so I ended up removing it. The face on the outside is the Schizoid Man, and on the inside it's the Crimson King. If you cover the smiling face, the eyes reveal an incredible sadness. What can one add? It reflects the music.”








In the Court of the Crimson King - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## antongoun (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## antongoun (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## cougr (Mar 27, 2022)

Και μόνο 87 σέντς. Σε τέτοια ευκαιριακή τιμή θα αγοράσω όλες όσες έχουν απομείνει στο κουτί.


----------



## antongoun (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## chessman (Apr 3, 2022)

Alexandra said:


> Τι ψώνιο κι αυτό της θείτσας να μην εγκαταλείπει το τσαντικό της ακόμα και στα private quarters όταν παίρνει το τσάι της. Πολύ θα ήθελα να δω μια φωτογραφία της να κρατάει το φλιτζάνι του τσαγιού με το τσαντικό να κρέμεται στο χέρι.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Η τσάντα της Βασίλισσας εξυπηρετεί άλλο σκοπό απ' αυτό του ενδυματολογικού αξεσουάρ. Μέσω αυτής (πως την κρατάει, αν την έχει περασμένη στον πήχη, δεξιά ή αριστερά κλπ) δίνει μηνύματα προς τους πάντα παρόντες ακόλουθους της είτε για να τη βοηθήσουν είτε για να τη βγάλουν από μια δύσκολη θέση.


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2022)

Ιπειδή ούλη τη μέρα, πήζου τελεμέ
αντίς ταγάρι θα βαστώ ιγώ τον τενεκέ:






Δεν είναι τρολιά. Σοβαρά ζητάνε 130 ευρώπουλα για κάτι τόσο κιτς.
Που δεν είναι από αυτά που έγιναν καλτ. 

Τσάντα Louis Tenequais.

https://www.benakishop.gr/atlas-shopper-tenekes-tsanta-cheiros-pa1576.html


----------



## Earion (Apr 17, 2022)

Μα είναι καλτ, σου λέει.


----------



## SBE (Apr 17, 2022)

Αφού η αγορά μίλησε, έχει εξαντληθεί το προιόν. 
Ελπίζω σύντομα και σε πράσινο.


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2022)

stringed instrument, strung out player


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2022)

Ούτε για γέλια ούτε για κλάματα. Για μουσική, με λίγη φαντασία.





Κόμβος 33 στροφών, Ελβετία

KUlturFAbrik Kreisel, Lyss, Bern

https://www.newlyswissed.com/turntable-roundabout-in-switzerland/


----------



## daeman (Jul 16, 2022)

Fiat 500 Roadster GT


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2022)

Πάω στοίχημα ότι οι συντάκτες των ερωτήσεων του τωρινού Εκατομμυριούχου δεν ξέρουν καλά αγγλικά... Ή νομίζουν ότι δεν ξέρουμε εμείς. Ή έχουν απίστευτο χιούμορ!

(Εκπομπή της 22/7/2022)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2022)

nickel said:


> Πάω στοίχημα ότι οι συντάκτες των ερωτήσεων του τωρινού Εκατομμυριούχου δεν ξέρουν καλά αγγλικά... Ή νομίζουν ότι δεν ξέρουμε εμείς. Ή έχουν απίστευτο χιούμορ!
> 
> (Εκπομπή της 22/7/2022)
> 
> View attachment 7349


Ή επεδίωκαν να μπερδέψουν όσους γνώριζαν την ταινία της απάντησης Β: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2614486/


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2022)

Ένα σκίτσο που θα δημοσιευτεί πολύ.





Πηγή:








Charming sketch of the Queen and Paddington captures hearts


Jubilee Ma’amalade Tea, by East Yorkshire artist, captures the Queen walking hand in hand with Paddington Bear, trailed by a trusty corgi. Now fans say it should be on a postage stamp.




www.hulldailymail.co.uk


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 9, 2022)

Μη μου πείτε ότι πέθανε κι ο Πάντινγκτον…

Εν τω μεταξύ είδα τον Ντέιβιντ Άτενμπορο σε φωτογραφία με την Ελισάβετ και θυμήθηκα ότι είναι συνομήλικός της, μόλις καναδυό εβδομάδες νεότερος. Τον κάνατε για 96, τόσο δραστήριος που είναι; Άλλος ένας αγαπημένος εθνικός θησαυρός που θα λείψει από πολλούς όταν έρθει η ώρα του…


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2022)

Όχι μόνο τον Άτενμπρο (χα!) αλλά και την Σκωτσέζα που τη ρώταγε χτες ο ρεπόρτερ του BBC γιατί κάθισε στο δρόμο και είπε ότι γεννήθηκε την ημέρα της στέψης της Ελισάβετ. Με τίποτα δεν την έκανες τόσο μεγάλη.


----------



## cougr (Sep 22, 2022)

Πάνω που νόμιζα ότι τα είχα δει όλα...
είδα κι αυτό, σε προάστιο λίγο έξω από τη Μελβούρνη.


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2022)

«Τώρα στων θεών το χώμα
με τα νύχια, με το στόμα
σκάψε για χιλιάδες πάτους
άλλες τόσες _αποπάτους_.
Σε λιγάκι θα μιλάς
Τέξας γλώσσα, αρχαία Ελλάς...»

~ Κ. Βάρναλης


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2022)

“It's some form of Elvish. I can't read it.”
“There are few who can. The language is that of Mordor, which I will not utter here. In the common tongue it says:

'Creating unlimited pos[sibilities]
Antonio Nilo Fulgencio
What you leave behind is not what is engraved in stone monuments but what is woven into the lives of others'."


----------



## Katsik35 (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 3, 2022)

Πολύ σφιχτή η διαστοιχείωση στο τελευταίο… Και θα 'θελα να 'ξερα πού το ξέθαψαν το ℞. Ίσως εκεί που το βρήκα κι εγώ;

Κατά τ' άλλα, νομίζω ότι το _Λ_ διαβάζεται πιο εύκολα ως _Α_ απ' ό,τι το _Δ_…


----------



## cougr (Oct 20, 2022)

*Pro soccer player flashes penis to distract opponent shooting for goal*



I suppose you could say this is a case where the phrase "it takes balls to do that" becomes literal.


----------

